# Fatmans DNP thread



## Fatstuff

Hi fellow ukmers, just thought i would start this thread and let you know my experience on this compound, this isnt a proper log as i wont be updating every day but it is more of a place for me to share my experience and hopefully open up a little discussion about DNP.

Anyways i am going to do 2 weeks @ 400mg, 200mg for the first couple of days. I Weigh 100kg exactly not sure of bf% atm, will be going by the mirror and the scales. No AAS or PH's. Will be using sibutramine for appetite suppressant and chesteze/caffeine on workout days. Regular multi vits plus 3000mg vitamin c a day. Going for 1900/2000 calories a day. Zero cardio. Balance macro diet, no booze!

Took 200mg this morning, have noticed slight warmth this afternoon, slight sweating (could be because its muggy today) but nothing immense, slight craving for carbs but also nothing immense and nothing i cant handle lol (not running to the chippy for some chips just yet) and quite thirsty which cant be a bad thing!

Any questions welcome and will try to answer best i can if possible, also input if u have used before as im still new to this but have done plenty of reading. Cheers all!!! :thumb:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Hi fellow ukmers, just thought i would start this thread and let you know my experience on this compound, this isnt a proper log as i wont be updating every day but it is more of a place for me to share my experience and hopefully open up a little discussion about DNP.
> 
> Anyways i am going to do 2 weeks @ 400mg, 200mg for the first couple of days. I Weigh 100kg exactly not sure of bf% atm, will be going by the mirror and the scales. No AAS or PH's. Will be using sibutramine for appetite suppressant and chesteze/caffeine on workout days. Regular multi vits plus 3000mg vitamin c a day. Going for 1900/2000 calories a day. Zero cardio. Balance macro diet, no booze!
> 
> Took 200mg this morning, have noticed slight warmth this afternoon, slight sweating (could be because its muggy today) but nothing immense, slight craving for carbs but also nothing immense and nothing i cant handle lol (not running to the chippy for some chips just yet) and quite thirsty which cant be a bad thing!
> 
> Any questions welcome and will try to answer best i can if possible, also input if u have used before as im still new to this but have done plenty of reading. Cheers all!!! :thumb:


Will be following as I am getting my DNP posted to me either today or tomorrow!


----------



## Fatstuff

JPaycheck said:


> Will be following as I am getting my DNP posted to me either today or tomorrow!


First time?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> First time?


Yes mate. Really looking forward to it. So keep me posted on everything please.


----------



## Fatstuff

will do, my trainin partner has let me down today and im already feeling lazy on it (excuses excuses)but i will get my ass down there in the next couple hours, cant train thursday through to sunday so will have to mon tue wed this week, usually go 4 days but might neglect legs this week:rolleye:


----------



## Guest

Subbed


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> will do, my trainin partner has let me down today and im already feeling lazy on it (excuses excuses)but i will get my ass down there in the next couple hours, cant train thursday through to sunday so will have to mon tue wed this week, usually go 4 days but might neglect legs this week:rolleye:


You tracking bodyweight at all mate?

I'm just gonna be doing cardio every other day, 1h in the morning on my stationary bike. As I do now.


----------



## Fatstuff

Yes mate 100kg exactly, i did write that in first post:cool2:


----------



## engllishboy

Subbed.


----------



## Fatstuff

Right then, off to the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Yes mate 100kg exactly, i did write that in first post:cool2:


Yeah, my excuse is i'm an idiot.



fatmanstan! said:


> Right then, off to the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


have a good one.


----------



## massiccio

which brand of dnp ?


----------



## liam0810

subbed to this. Interested in seeing how you get on as I'm thinking of trying it next spring


----------



## JANIKvonD

ill be following mate, good luck. before and after pics would help aswell bud. can i ask if u had them pre capped or did u make ur own?(am i allowed to ask this lol)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

JANIKvonD said:


> ill be following mate, good luck. before and after pics would help aswell bud. can i ask if u had them pre capped or did u make ur own?(am i allowed to ask this lol)


Yes I believe you can ask this. I reckon he bought them, making your own sounds like a massive ****.


----------



## JANIKvonD

JPaycheck said:


> Yes I believe you can ask this. I reckon he bought them, making your own sounds like a massive ****.


mixed stories about it but would be good if sm1 on here had given it a go..(i may be that sm1 very soon  )

ill let yas know


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> mixed stories about it but would be good if sm1 on here had given it a go..(i may be that sm1 very soon  )
> 
> ill let yas know


yes i know id be dumb for doing this so settle on the abuse  lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I know Ausbuilt has capped his own, and a believe a couple of others have. I just don't wanna waste the time, I get it pretty damn cheap tbh, can't think of anyone to get it cheaper from. It wouldn't be any cheaper for me to make my own tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD

JPaycheck said:


> I know Ausbuilt has capped his own, and a believe a couple of others have. I just don't wanna waste the time, I get it pretty damn cheap tbh, can't think of anyone to get it cheaper from. It wouldn't be any cheaper for me to make my own tbh.


lucky u...no1 up here knows wtf it is lol so nightmare to get hold of. to many shady site's also


----------



## Hampy71

What is DNP?


----------



## Fatstuff

Right - questions first, bought them capped, no brand name but legit as from a source that aus suggested - too shy for pics lol dont care if it makes me a ******. Anyways my workout was sh1t, profusely sweated had no energy literally in their 20 mins. Chest and tri's all i did was dumbell press and rope pull down. Fooked, low cal + dnp = weak and tired. Will hit gym before taking 2moros dose tomorrow. Just about to eat an apple and 2 chicken breasts for lunch. Hopefully that will perk me up! peace!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

fatmanstan! said:


> Right - questions first, bought them capped, no brand name but legit as from a source that aus suggested - too shy for pics lol dont care if it makes me a ******. Anyways my workout was sh1t, profusely sweated had no energy literally in their 20 mins. Chest and tri's all i did was dumbell press and rope pull down. Fooked, low cal + dnp = weak and tired. Will hit gym before taking 2moros dose tomorrow. Just about to eat an apple and 2 chicken breasts for lunch. Hopefully that will perk me up! peace!!!!


might give aus a wee tinkle 

its that harsh huh? u taking 400mg at the same time or are u splitting the dose?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Hampy71 said:


> What is DNP?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## Guest

What would be your thaughts on running a keto diet mon-thursday then take 200mg dnp friday when leaving work, 200-400mg on sat and sunday, eating carbs/protein all weekend then back on keto no dnp mon-thurs again?

This way maybe training mon-fri shouldnt be as affected and sat/sun just lounge about like being in a sauna.

Would it still be quite effective?

maybe with some clen/eca mon-thurs too


----------



## Ash78

400mg DNP in the summer... hope your some where cold


----------



## Hampy71

JANIKvonD said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol


Thanks janik. Looks like some pretty heavy sh1t!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

fusion405 said:


> What would be your thaughts on running a keto diet mon-thursday then take 200mg dnp friday when leaving work, 200-400mg on sat and sunday, eating carbs/protein all weekend then back on keto no dnp mon-thurs again?
> 
> This way maybe training mon-fri shouldnt be as affected and sat/sun just lounge about like being in a sauna.
> 
> Would it still be quite effective?
> 
> maybe with some clen/eca mon-thurs too


tbh honest mate its 2 week cycle...get the protein down ya and do what u can for that 2 week.



Hampy71 said:


> Thanks janik. Looks like some pretty heavy sh1t!!!


mostly media hype imo...dont get me wrong, OD and u may be f*cked lol but anything upto 600mg a day imo is safe


----------



## Guest

I was thinking if you did just the weekends you could repeat for a month or 2 but yea i see what your saying, just man up i suppose


----------



## Fatstuff

I may need to reconsider the 400mg lol depending on the weather, feel like taking my bike out with shorts and t shirt on


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> Have you run it yourself?
> 
> Fatman, buy a Thermometer and make sure your body temp, doesn't go higher than 37.6 Deg. It's very dose dependant I have found, so what affects, you, might not somebody else.
> 
> Fat


Cheers I got an inner ear one mate, will check it regularly


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilisi said:


> Have you run it yourself?
> 
> Fatman, buy a Thermometer and make sure your body temp, doesn't go higher than 37.6 Deg. It's very dose dependant I have found, so what affects, you, might not somebody else.
> 
> Fat


na man iv not run it...yet  aus's gran(80odd) just came off 6 weeks straight 200mg ed lol. ill be doin 6 weeks also wk1-2 200mg wk2-4 400mg wk5-6 600mg low does aas


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> Be prepared for Muscular Atrophy, running no AAS or Peptides with the reduced calories your having.
> 
> I have read T3 reduces tiredness on DNP, but have never tried it myself.


T3 HELPS A LOT!! as does ECA.... but you need more than usual!!

i've found 100mcg T3 2on/2off with clen , and ECA on alternate days keeps energy for training up.

take the entire 400mg dose at night before bed- yes bed will be wet, but you'll train better in the daytimes...


----------



## Fatstuff

I was planning to but I wanted to see what I'm up against lol will take it after training tomorrow and at night for rest of it I think


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> I took mine just before bed, so you can get to sleep


with the low carb diet I'm on, I pop my DNP an hour before bed.. and I just about fall asleep on the couch before draggin ma sorry ass to the bedroom....

IF i could be assed to have sex.. its DAMN sweaty.. LOL.. luckily the girl runs it too... so we're both to tired for it.. LOL


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilisi said:


> Make sure you test your body temp. 600mg maybe too much.
> 
> 4-5g per kilo is a good bench mark


yeh i will do. im 106kg atm so should be alrite me thinks


----------



## JANIKvonD

while ur floating about aus....whats ur take on capping urself? iv got the sh*t to do it but how messy we talking ? (sry mods if im not allowed to ask this)


----------



## Thunderstruck

how to i subscribe to this?


----------



## ausbuilt

JANIKvonD said:


> while ur floating about aus....whats ur take on capping urself? iv got the sh*t to do it but how messy we talking ? (sry mods if im not allowed to ask this)


some people can't eat a hotdog/hamburger/kebab without part of it going on their shirt.. these people will say its very messy. I open a few pages of a broadsheet newspaper and work solely on that space, and scrunch it up and throw it away with no mess afterwards.. depends how carefull you are


----------



## JANIKvonD

chilisi said:


> My friend is nearly 18 stone and was a sweaty mess on 400mg. Person dependant. Just be careful


haha cheers mate...im not planning to cut until winter's here...im a sweaty mess on clen/t3 so im prep for the worst


----------



## JANIKvonD

Thunderstruck said:


> how to i subscribe to this?


click 'thread tools' at the top and ...subscribe


----------



## JANIKvonD

ausbuilt said:


> some people can't eat a hotdog/hamburger/kebab without part of it going on their shirt.. these people will say its very messy. I open a few pages of a broadsheet newspaper and work solely on that space, and scrunch it up and throw it away with no mess afterwards.. depends how carefull you are


u use anything 'special' to dry it?


----------



## Conscript

DNP is the mutts nuts!! I even lose weight when cheating on this stuff! Not that I advocate cheating while using DNP, just saying...

Good luck mate, drink plenty water and get loads of anti-oxidants down your neck, vit-c, vit e, blueberrys, and that V8 vegetable drink. :thumb:


----------



## ausbuilt

DrHunter said:


> DNP is the mutts nuts!! I even lose weight when cheating on this stuff! Not that I advocate cheating while using DNP, just saying...
> 
> Good luck mate, drink plenty water and get loads of anti-oxidants down your neck, vit-c, vit e, blueberrys, and that V8 vegetable drink. :thumb:


i find coconut water has more electrolytes than V8 juice.. and has lower cals. I also supplement with Taurine.

If you over do the fruits/carbs you get hotter.. but don't lose more fat; the BEST fatloss i've ever had is right now, low carbs+dnp... so far down to 100.6kg today.. insane.. its 9.4kg in the past 5 weeks..


----------



## Conscript

Right I'm off to buy some coconut water.....

And I agree low carbs is the way forward with dnp, I try to keep my carbs from meals down to less than 30g, which is just a tin of condensened chicken soup as a base sauce for my chicken, also keeping fat lowish, so not keto.

I also use Yohimbine and eca, t3 and clen and don't suffer any lethargy while on dnp. And I'm permanently buzzing my t1ts off! lol

Sleep can be a fvcker though... :cursing: I have my fan pointed over my head and upper body which helps keep cool but is annoying with the constant humming, six of one and half a dozen of the other, lol...


----------



## Thunderstruck

JANIKvonD said:


> click 'thread tools' at the top and ...subscribe


thaaaaaaaanks!....again.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Thunderstruck said:


> thaaaaaaaanks!....again.


shurrup n rep me! lol


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> That is some great fatloss. How is your strenght etc?


yeah, am really happy with the fat loss- best results ever- finally getting what i expected from DNP (first 2 cycles, used waaaaaay to many fruits/juices/carbs- aalso an issue when going 8mg/kg+ dosage- insane carb cravings..)

thats why i can say with low carbs (50-100g/day all low GI/fruits) and moderate dose DNP (3-5mg/kg) results will be better than high doses..

Strength wise.. this is an interesting thing with DNP.. not to bad! but then again, 1.6g test/week + 800mg tren/week... my theory is that you need more of anything you take when you take it with DNP- AAS/T3/ECA... i need higher doses of all when on DNP to get same effect as off dnp..

Consequenly my pec workout last Monday, 2x supersets of incline press-10/15 reps (ie. 260lb x 10, half the weight, do another 15 reps immediately, thats one superset). So based on that style of workout, my weights aren't huge, but still decent considering low cals+DNP


----------



## DB

My opinion here,

Why oh why do you feel the need to run 400mg on your first attempt? Why does everybody want to use this drug and be sweating their nuts off?

Same with clen? If you're not shaking like a sh1tting dog it doesnt mean it isn't working

A loss of 9.4kg in 5 weeks? I could do that with diet and cardio mate I don't understand why everyone thinks they need this stuff.

Yes I'm going off on one, lazy fcukers wind me up...


----------



## Conscript

^ :crying:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DB said:


> My opinion here,
> 
> Why oh why do you feel the need to run 400mg on your first attempt? Why does everybody want to use this drug and be sweating their nuts off?
> 
> Same with clen? If you're not shaking like a sh1tting dog it doesnt mean it isn't working
> 
> A loss of 9.4kg in 5 weeks? I could do that with diet and cardio mate I don't understand why everyone thinks they need this stuff.
> 
> Yes I'm going off on one, lazy fcukers wind me up...


I think theres lots of reasons. I do believe some think it will allow them to eat whatever they want, however it does provide faster fat loss, so someone going away on holiday, or dieting for some sort of social event. Theres endless reasons like that. And some people do have fantastic results with it.


----------



## Fatstuff

DB said:


> My opinion here,
> 
> Why oh why do you feel the need to run 400mg on your first attempt? Why does everybody want to use this drug and be sweating their nuts off?
> 
> Same with clen? If you're not shaking like a sh1tting dog it doesnt mean it isn't working
> 
> A loss of 9.4kg in 5 weeks? I could do that with diet and cardio mate I don't understand why everyone thinks they need this stuff.
> 
> Yes I'm going off on one, lazy fcukers wind me up...


LOL, the way things are i more than likely will only be using 200mg as i am sweating a fair amount, mind you it is a hot day. Yes indeed i am lazy and cardio bores the nuts off of me and i am not hiding from that fact, but the truth be known i dont want to have to weigh every morsel of food, get up every morning for an hours cardio when i can have a shortcut, im not abusing the drug, I have done my research anhd i am taking a moderate amount.

i have got myself from a fat blubbery mess to the way i am now, with time and effort and feel i would like to go a step further and still have a quality of life where heaven forbid i go to kfc and get some chicken fried in trans-fat. Im sorry if that is a problem to you but thats just me anyway much love anyways rant over


----------



## big steve

will be watching this one with interest!


----------



## ausbuilt

DB said:


> My opinion here,
> 
> Why oh why do you feel the need to run 400mg on your first attempt?400mg is reasonable. I worked my way up to 1500mg/day on my first cycle, just to see how far i could go before i exceeded 37.6DegC (ended up I never did exceed that, but could barely breathe.. know one on the USA forums mentioned that! LOL Why does everybody want to use this drug and be sweating their nuts off? Its not so bad if you take it at night- kind of like tren sweats x 5
> 
> Same with clen? If you're not shaking like a sh1tting dog it doesnt mean it isn't working
> 
> you're right.. some of the studies on the cardiac muscle post surgery ran clen at 720mcg/day!! It was "titrated" up to that dose.. i.e as soon as the shakes stopped at one dose it was increased up.. i don't know many BBs who take that kind of dose....(by the way Mars1960 found that study, I didn't make it up!)
> 
> A loss of 9.4kg in 5 weeks? I could do that with diet and cardio mate I don't understand why everyone thinks they need this stuff.
> 
> well I'm glad you can- the most i've ever lost before is 6kg in 6 weeks, or 1kg/week (more or less) on a strict keto diet and 1hour of cardio a day.. cardio+keto is not pleasant.. currently I'm following this diet:
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html
> 
> but running the T3+clen at 2on/2off all the way through, and DNP at 400mg/every evening). Only doing 20mins of cardio too; this is a much easier diet, with much less cardio.. all for the trade of being that i sweat a bit at night... that appeals to the lazy side of me!
> 
> Yes I'm going off on one, lazy fcukers wind me up...


mate, if you can do 9.4kg in 5weeks through diet and cardio alone, i salute both your discipline and your metabolism. Personally, this is the best i've been able to achieve in my 40s, and I'm damn happy about it... train smarter not harder is my view...

I share my results and experiences because man on here are looking for better fat loss... and it does help if done properly, and from a safety perspective, its safer than clen or ephedrine..


----------



## big steve

are we allowed to ask about a source for this?

if not i apologize!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

big steve said:


> are we allowed to ask about a source for this?
> 
> if not i apologize!


Nope sorry mate


----------



## big steve

JPaycheck said:


> Nope sorry mate


silly me!


----------



## L00NEY

im currently on day 3 of taking 200mg dnp a day and boy im feeling the sweats...

as for electrolyte replacement im taking taurine... and also electrolyte pills http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/electrolytes_plus

will be taking t3 2 on 2 off when they arrive and also eca and yohimbine for extra energy.

A big thankyou to Ausbuilt for all his help.. glad i got some sound advice before i started taking these because the effects ARE NOT apparent straight away and it can be easy to fool yourself into thinking more is better... when all along testing your tolerance is best at the start imo


----------



## Fatstuff

L00NEY said:


> im currently on day 3 of taking 200mg dnp a day and boy im feeling the sweats...
> 
> as for electrolyte replacement im taking taurine... and also electrolyte pills http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/electrolytes_plus
> 
> will be taking t3 2 on 2 off when they arrive and also eca and yohimbine for extra energy.
> 
> A big thankyou to Ausbuilt for all his help.. glad i got some sound advice before i started taking these because the effects ARE NOT apparent straight away and it can be easy to fool yourself into thinking more is better... when all along testing your tolerance is best at the start imo


I beg to differ mate, i believe they are as i only took 200mg for first time this morning and i have sweated all day, i also agree that because of its half life it will build up and get worse so im as it stands at the moment im going to take 200mg for few days and see how i feel, i will definitely be swappin to taking them at night as it seems that is best way to deal with the sides


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I beg to differ mate, i believe they are as i only took 200mg for first time this morning and i have sweated all day, i also agree that because of its half life it will build up and get worse so im as it stands at the moment im going to take 200mg for few days and see how i feel, i will definitely be swappin to taking them at night as it seems that is best way to deal with the sides


I was interested in this because I've read tons and heard the maority kick in around day 2-3, however I have heard one say that they thought they were a little more sweaty on day one, but put it down to mind games.

SO would you definatly say you feel affected? How long after the first cap were you noticing the effects?


----------



## Fatstuff

DEFINITELY - its not placebo, i definitely struggled in the gym and definitely been sweating my t1ts off, maybe other peoples dnp have been underdosed but i have DEFINITELY felt sides!! DEFINITELY


----------



## ausbuilt

fatmanstan! said:


> I beg to differ mate, i believe they are as i only took 200mg for first time this morning and i have sweated all day, i also agree that because of its half life it will build up and get worse so im as it stands at the moment im going to take 200mg for few days and see how i feel, i will definitely be swappin to taking them at night as it seems that is best way to deal with the sides


I think its very individual... i don't feel it straight away, my girl does.. within the hour. As for half life, between me and her I can conclude its about... 8-12 hours.. we pop it before bed, you're fine the next day (A little hotter than usual, but nothing outrageous), however the bed is wet.... if you eat carbs in the daytime you do get mildly hotter, but not like when you take the pill in the day time and drip sweat when you eat carbs...

so i would safely say there is no way the half life is 36 hours.. When I built up to 1500mg/day... i shouldn't have been able to with a 36 hour half life for a start.. I think somewhere between 8-12 hours is about right.... its still working after the half life you understand.. just not as strong...



JPaycheck said:


> I was interested in this because I've read tons and heard the maority kick in around day 2-3, however I have heard one say that they thought they were a little more sweaty on day one, but put it down to mind games.
> 
> SO would you definatly say you feel affected? How long after the first cap were you noticing the effects?


as above... my girl feels it within the hour.. me.. takes about a day, but def not 2-3, much quicker than that... but at 200mg for most guys you don't feel to bad (not immediately weaker etc).. but wait 'till you take 400mg+..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> as above... my girl feels it within the hour.. me.. takes about a day, but def not 2-3, much quicker than that... but at 200mg for most guys you don't feel to bad (not immediately weaker etc).. but wait 'till you take 400mg+..


So would you say the 2-3 days are due to underdosed DNP or something else, cos tons are saying this? Obviously your aquiring top grade stuff, so you know what your getting.


----------



## Conscript

I don't feel much for about 2-3 days either, that's on 400mg ED start.

I've upped my dose to 600mg today and I'm now sweating without having to eat!


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> I think its very individual... i don't feel it straight away, my girl does.. within the hour. As for half life, between me and her I can conclude its about... 8-12 hours.. we pop it before bed, you're fine the next day (A little hotter than usual, but nothing outrageous), however the bed is wet.... if you eat carbs in the daytime you do get mildly hotter, but not like when you take the pill in the day time and drip sweat when you eat carbs...
> 
> so i would safely say there is no way the half life is 36 hours.. When I built up to 1500mg/day... i shouldn't have been able to with a 36 hour half life for a start.. I think somewhere between 8-12 hours is about right.... its still working after the half life you understand.. just not as strong...
> 
> as above... my girl feels it within the hour.. me.. takes about a day, but def not 2-3, much quicker than that... but at 200mg for most guys you don't feel to bad (not immediately weaker etc).. but wait 'till you take 400mg+..


Is it true you gran did a run on dnp? Im sure i read that on a thread somewhere?


----------



## ausbuilt

JPaycheck said:


> So would you say the 2-3 days are due to underdosed DNP or something else, cos tons are saying this? Obviously your aquiring top grade stuff, so you know what your getting.


no i don't think its to do with underdosing, i just think its one of those drugs that reacts quite differently for each individual (see dosing below)



DrHunter said:


> I don't feel much for about 2-3 days either, that's on 400mg ED start.
> 
> I've upped my dose to 600mg today and I'm now sweating without having to eat!


see I find 400mg quite comfortable- i don't feel to weak, i do feel a bit tired, but i still work, walk around loads etc. 800mg I feel lethargic.. and sweat just walking down the street... but other people can't move on 800mg..



fusion405 said:


> Is it true you gran did a run on dnp? Im sure i read that on a thread somewhere?


yes, at 87, she ran 200mg for 6 weeks and lost fat around her midsection for the first time in years, while eating more than usual- has bigger effects on people who don't train. She has mild hypertension, and it did not affect her BP at all. I was happier for her to take the DNP than T3 or ECA or clen, which all affect her heart rate.


----------



## Conscript

Lol, my mum was begging me to get her some dnp, she'll never go to the gym or diet PROPERLY, I just wouldn't feel comfortable giving it to her...

And yeah 200mg per day - feel nothing, 400mg per day - warm and overheat a little after eating, 600mg overheating constantly, little bit tired without stims, 800mg - ain't gone there YET!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> no i don't think its to do with underdosing, i just think its one of those drugs that reacts quite differently for each individual (see dosing below)
> 
> see I find 400mg quite comfortable- i don't feel to weak, i do feel a bit tired, but i still work, walk around loads etc. 800mg I feel lethargic.. and sweat just walking down the street... but other people can't move on 800mg..
> 
> yes, at 87, she ran 200mg for 6 weeks and lost fat around her midsection for the first time in years, while eating more than usual- has bigger effects on people who don't train. She has mild hypertension, and it did not affect her BP at all. I was happier for her to take the DNP than T3 or ECA or clen, which all affect her heart rate.


I need to hit you up for some science lessons. I learnt so much scientific stuff from you!


----------



## Guest

So at 200mg its a more effective drug and safer drug than t3, clen and eca? I havent used t3 but clen and eca give me anxiety issues so i would prefer to run dnp at a low dose. Would 200mg a day be ok if on a keto diet also because i see conflicting info all over the web, some say you need carbs, some say you dont?

Thanks


----------



## Guest

Awesome about your gran too! Unbelievable


----------



## Conscript

fusion405 said:


> So at 200mg its a more effective drug and safer drug than t3, clen and eca? I havent used t3 but clen and eca give me anxiety issues so i would prefer to run dnp at a low dose. Would 200mg a day be ok if on a keto diet also because i see conflicting info all over the web, some say you need carbs, some say you dont?
> 
> Thanks


I run dnp on a keto diet a while back and was impressed with the fat loss, but my strength dropped out big time, e.g - PB for bench press is 140kg for nearly 2  , when I did keto/dnp I did a few warm ups and got trapped under the bar on 100kg, then my chest and arms were shot to fvck, had to drop weight again for second set. :blush:


----------



## Fatstuff

Good to see everyone's ticking over in this thread, I am going to take mine tonight I have decided after aus suggestion, right before bed. Have the fan on me all night, kind of therapeutic. effects have gone today so I would say half life 24 hours max. I think my biggest problem yesterday was that I trained at what I thought was the worst point of the day so training later will be a doddle. As long as I can sleep tonight or at least get back to sleep if I wake up sweating then night dose is the one! I take melatonin and zma every night and while I'm on dnp I will be taking nytol - a. To help sleep and b- it's an antihistamine so any allergy problems will be treated!


----------



## orbot

I make my own dnp. Ive experimented with it an gone up to 1000mg a day after several months on an off. Before anyone starts saying thats too much, I have a chemistry background an thats one of several products i make myself. Your body builds a tolerance after awhile.

Make sure your eating enough carbs. If you shy away from carbs, and think you need protien more then your ruining your cycle.

Thats why people can "cheat" on dnp an still lose weight. Carbs fuel it an cause your temp to increase.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol conflicting opinions yet again, could do with a proper debate over this with the endocrinologists on board!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

By the way - training was top drawer today! Big test will be tomorrow afternoon with dnp taken tonight!!!


----------



## Jim78

ausbuilt said:


> i find coconut water has more electrolytes than V8 juice.. and has lower cals. I also supplement with Taurine.
> 
> If you over do the fruits/carbs you get hotter.. but don't lose more fat; the BEST fatloss i've ever had is right now, low carbs+dnp... so far down to 100.6kg today.. insane.. its 9.4kg in the past 5 weeks..


Good post, I believe the more depleted of glycogen the body is, the quicker the dnp can tap into fat stores, this IMO is also re-inforced with how Joshua runs his (psmf diet) low carbs, high protein (although Ive never lost muscle on dnp - only glycogen which many feel is muscle BUT IS NOT!!!!)

Long 45-1hr duration low intensity cardio plays a part too, no cardio on dnp is such a waste IMO, if your doing it, do it right! I found I can go hypo during cardio aswell, and had me rushing for the carbs, some bicarbonate of soda can cure this pre cardio.


----------



## Jim78

fatmanstan! said:


> By the way - training was top drawer today! Big test will be tomorrow afternoon with dnp taken tonight!!!


There is no test bud, its all in the mind, bust your ass, not have ready made excuses as to why training could be crap, you will feel weak but diet on low carbs on a cutting diet is hard graft, coupled with dnp sapping your stored glycogen = even worse, but its all in the mind.

And do some cardio for heavens sake (read you weren't but hopefully you are now)


----------



## Jim78

orbot said:


> I make my own dnp. Ive experimented with it an gone up to 1000mg a day after several months on an off. Before anyone starts saying thats too much, I have a chemistry background an thats one of several products i make myself. Your body builds a tolerance after awhile.
> 
> Make sure your eating enough carbs. If you shy away from carbs, and think you need protien more then your ruining your cycle.
> 
> Thats why people can "cheat" on dnp an still lose weight. Carbs fuel it an cause your temp to increase.


I find this incorrect, the body temp increases on dnp when people eat carbohydrates specifically, this is when the metabolism is raging burning off the food, results are A LOT better when in a depleted state and the dnp can get straight to work oxidising fat instep of being sidetracked to do some dirty work (burn carbs)

Ausbuilt has indicated he had better results this way than major doses but with a helping of carbs in the diet......if you've been on/off on dnp for several months and not realised yet...then you need to change things up, lower the dose and concentrate on diet...

DNP IS NOT AN EXCUSE TO EAT CRAP!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> Good post, I believe the more depleted of glycogen the body is, the quicker the dnp can tap into fat stores, this IMO is also re-inforced with how Joshua runs his (psmf diet) low carbs, high protein (although Ive never lost muscle on dnp - only glycogen which many feel is muscle BUT IS NOT!!!!)
> 
> Long 45-1hr duration low intensity cardio plays a part too, no cardio on dnp is such a waste IMO, if your doing it, do it right! I found I can go hypo during cardio aswell, and had me rushing for the carbs, some bicarbonate of soda can cure this pre cardio.





Jim78 said:


> I find this incorrect, the body temp increases on dnp when people eat carbohydrates specifically, this is when the metabolism is raging burning off the food, results are A LOT better when in a depleted state and the dnp can get straight to work oxidising fat instep of being sidetracked to do some dirty work (burn carbs)
> 
> Ausbuilt has indicated he had better results this way than major doses but with a helping of carbs in the diet......if you've been on/off on dnp for several months and not realised yet...then you need to change things up, lower the dose and concentrate on diet...
> 
> DNP IS NOT AN EXCUSE TO EAT CRAP!


I agree totally and something Ausbuilt said earlier was a good way of describing it. Along the lines of Dnp is not a reason to not do cardio and eat crap because you still have to keep up heart health and so on. People would get much better results from everything, including AAS if they realised that with the ADDITION of AAS/PEDS to a perfect diet/training schedule you'll do great, rather adding in such things to make up for a **** diet and no cardio.


----------



## Thunderstruck

So really it would be very effective to have been on keto type diet for a week or so before starfting dnp and have 'depletion workout' the niught before too so it will kick in alot quicker?


----------



## ausbuilt

orbot said:


> I make my own dnp. Ive experimented with it an gone up to 1000mg a day after several months on an off. Before anyone starts saying thats too much, I have a chemistry background an thats one of several products i make myself. Your body builds a tolerance after awhile.
> 
> Make sure your eating enough carbs. If you shy away from carbs, and think you need protien more then your ruining your cycle.
> 
> Thats why people can "cheat" on dnp an still lose weight. Carbs fuel it an cause your temp to increase.


yes mate, I also cap my own, sourced from sigma-aldrich as I can do this as part of one of the businesses i own; I also have a BSc Majoring in Bio-Inorganic Chemisty as my first degree (admittedly 20 years ago!), and I've run up to 1500mg over a 21 day period, 10 of those days at over 1000mg. I never exceeded 37.3 deg using a braun in ear IR thermometer, measuring every 2hours.. I ate shed loads of Fruit.. pineapple, blueberries etc, 50% carbs, mostly from fruit.. i lost very little weight in 3weeks, and lived in a towel around the house (good thing i was on leave! LOL).

My second cycle i did with insulin and ran 800mg/day along with 10iu novorapid 3xday; had excellent results, more muscle, less fat (dropped an 1" around my waist) in 4 weeks with no AAS. However, carbs where ONLY what was required for the insulin, no extra..

My 3rd cycle is my current cycle and i'm on a low carb diet:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html

(but running T3 2on/2off, not every day as stated in the article)

And i have to say on only 400mg/day DNP, i'm experiencing the best fat loss ever.. so far 9.6kg in 5weeks.. and my strengh is good.. best shape i've achieved in 15years, (currently down to 100.4 from 110, and lookin at stage shape at 94kg currently, at 6') I was 110kg in my avatar pic before i started the current diet/cycle. AAS is 1.6g test/week and 800mg tren/week.

I truly believe based on my diet logs vs my temp logs, that high carb consumption DOES lead to IMMEDIATE higher temp/sweating for about an hour while the carbs are burnt off... but overall weight loss is poor.. mainly water, not fat.

With low carbs, temp is high, but constant, and fat loss is constant too... by far the superior approach. I've noted this on my girl as well whos training for the arnold classic bikini div.



Jim78 said:


> Good post, I believe the more depleted of glycogen the body is, the quicker the dnp can tap into fat stores, this IMO is also re-inforced with how Joshua runs his (psmf diet) low carbs, high protein (although Ive never lost muscle on dnp - only glycogen which many feel is muscle BUT IS NOT!!!!)
> 
> Long 45-1hr duration low intensity cardio plays a part too, no cardio on dnp is such a waste IMO, if your doing it, do it right! I found I can go hypo during cardio aswell, and had me rushing for the carbs, some bicarbonate of soda can cure this pre cardio.


yep, joshua has a similar approach- developed independently.. and he's a smart cookie when it comes to science too...



Thunderstruck said:


> So really it would be very effective to have been on keto type diet for a week or so before starfting dnp and have 'depletion workout' the niught before too so it will kick in alot quicker?


it would work very well on keto, but watch hydration and cramping. You will be VERY flat, and your workout will be weak- but do a 24 hour carb up and you will be amazed how instantly "full" you are.. add taurine and electrolyte tablets to combat the cramping (bad on keto anyway); fat loss should be great.. i just couldn't face another keto diet after my last one (food wise in summer) on top of the heat from dnp- so i went low carb...


----------



## orbot

ausbuilt said:


> yes mate, I also cap my own, sourced from sigma-aldrich as I can do this as part of one of the businesses i own; I also have a BSc Majoring in Bio-Inorganic Chemisty as my first degree (admittedly 20 years ago!), and I've run up to 1500mg over a 21 day period, 10 of those days at over 1000mg. I never exceeded 37.3 deg using a braun in ear IR thermometer, measuring every 2hours.. I ate shed loads of Fruit.. pineapple, blueberries etc, 50% carbs, mostly from fruit.. i lost very little weight in 3weeks, and lived in a towel around the house (good thing i was on leave! LOL).
> 
> My second cycle i did with insulin and ran 800mg/day along with 10iu novorapid 3xday; had excellent results, more muscle, less fat (dropped an 1" around my waist) in 4 weeks with no AAS. However, carbs where ONLY what was required for the insulin, no extra..
> 
> My 3rd cycle is my current cycle and i'm on a low carb diet:
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html
> 
> (but running T3 2on/2off, not every day as stated in the article)
> 
> And i have to say on only 400mg/day DNP, i'm experiencing the best fat loss ever.. so far 9.6kg in 5weeks.. and my strengh is good.. best shape i've achieved in 15years, (currently down to 100.4 from 110, and lookin at stage shape at 94kg currently, at 6') I was 110kg in my avatar pic before i started the current diet/cycle. AAS is 1.6g test/week and 800mg tren/week.
> 
> I truly believe based on my diet logs vs my temp logs, that high carb consumption DOES lead to IMMEDIATE higher temp/sweating for about an hour while the carbs are burnt off... but overall weight loss is poor.. mainly water, not fat.
> 
> J


When Im talking about carbs in no way im saying to eat crap. I still eat clean carbs tho an dont totally deplete them. I do no know several people who eat what i consider crap for carbs an still lose weight.

I did a run on the rfl diet with and without dnp. The results were within 3% of total fat loss. This was with less than 10grams per day of carbs. It was myself, a 29 yr old male @ 500mg an a 31 yr old female @ 400mg that did this exact same run. Given the results (rfl is extremely effective when done properly) it was clear the dnp had little to no influence under these conditions. The female on a strictly protien diet had zero fat loss an retained water. She didnt start lossing till incorperating carbs in the diet.

When keeping protein levels the same under rfl but adding 50grams of carbs per meal i lost 25% more under this conditions and had more energy. This was not a water weight loss. Carbs definitely increased heat after intake tho.

I run insulin at 10ius fast acting an 5ius slow acting regularly. Using the 30grams dextrose 10mins after an 45grams protein 20mins after. I havent ran it with dnp but it would be interesting to try after seeing your results.

I suffered a few long term side effects of dnp which is why i wont go back to it.

My supplier for T3 currently is weak as i just came off a T3/clen cycle with no results but the side effects lol. (i used vet t3 years ago with incredible results)

Im curious if your crystalizing the dnp? My source was from a reliable manufacture here in the US. I ordered thru a research facility I had access to at the time.


----------



## Fatstuff

Right just a quick one as not got much time will pop back later today to discuss all that has been said - found it hard to sleep last night took 200mg before bed! Might just be in my head though - didn't sweat much as had fan on and feel ok this morning, if I can sleep, takin. It at bed time is perfect


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

chilisi said:


> I spoke to one today, whilst getting my bloods done. He wasn't impressed with my use of the drug. He strongly advises against it, due to the overheating dangers.


Just noticed your from the Fortress of Solitude, awesome.


----------



## Garbs

ausbuilt said:


> My second cycle i did with insulin and ran 800mg/day along with 10iu novorapid 3xday; had excellent results, more muscle, less fat (dropped an 1" around my waist) in 4 weeks with no AAS. However, carbs where ONLY what was required for the insulin, no extra


Apologies for hijacking this damn fine interesting thread, but since reading this thread, I have been thinking could you use slin and dnp at the same time [whilst off AAS], and if so, what would be the protocol with carbs etc.

Aus, so would you only be consuming carbs post injection, and just high protein throughout the day with dnp before bed?

Thanks and apologies again for the hijack.


----------



## ausbuilt

Garbs said:


> Apologies for hijacking this damn fine interesting thread, but since reading this thread, I have been thinking could you use slin and dnp at the same time [whilst off AAS], and if so, what would be the protocol with carbs etc.
> 
> Aus, so would you only be consuming carbs post injection, and just high protein throughout the day with dnp before bed?
> 
> Thanks and apologies again for the hijack.


yes, its one of the best combinations i've tried. You take 'slin at 10iu 3xday (make sure its novorapid or humalin); your carb consumption is based around these shots.

i.e 10g carbs/iu +50g whey in the first shake; 70/30 mix of simple/complex carbs (i.e dextrose and oats) in a shake 15-20mins after your 'slin shot

2nd shake an hour later, with 5g carbs/iu + 50g whey (all complex carbs).

thats the only carbs you need. With DNP, you will find you can prob reduce the carbs in the first shake to 5-7g/iu and 3g/iu in the 2nd (but don't reduce without using a BG monitor to ensure you're maintaining above fasting levels of BG).

Take the DNP at night before bed at 3-5mg/kg (i use 4mg/kg). Some do the DNP only on the 'slin days (i.e day in between with no 'slin or DNP); but i found i need to do take DNP daily with 'slin EOD to get actual fat loss, while getting muscle gain from the 'slin. I did this for 4 weeks with no AAS, and put on 5kg of muscle, and lost 1" around my waist..


----------



## Garbs

Ah yes, you do slin eod I remember now.

So would you be essentially taking 6 shakes per day, two with the slin shots, with high protein low fat foods inbetween and your dnp before bed, plus t3 2 on/2 off?

I won't lie, if it works for you, I'm hugely tempted to give this a go [i'm a 36 year old everyone with a long training/AAS useage behind me before you ask!].

Many thanks as always!


----------



## ausbuilt

Garbs said:


> Ah yes, you do slin eod I remember now.
> 
> So would you be essentially taking 6 shakes per day, two with the slin shots, with high protein low fat foods inbetween and your dnp before bed, plus t3 2 on/2 off?
> 
> I won't lie, if it works for you, I'm hugely tempted to give this a go [i'm a 36 year old everyone with a long training/AAS useage behind me before you ask!].
> 
> Many thanks as always!


The two shakes is "safe"; the reality is, for me with DNP, I find i don't need the 2nd shake- i don't get hypo an hour later- but some(most?) might. DNP does reduce the amount of carbs needed for the 'slin- by how much this reduces is up to you to find out with a BG meter..

Yes, high protein (440-500g a day in total for me), very low fat (I add 2 spoons of UDOs choice to my evening salad as my fat source). Rest is from chicken breast (grilled) and canned tuna, and some lean steak.

I do T3 2on/2off; based on my temp measurements etc, I've settled on 150mcg (first thing in the morning, 30mins before food) along with 300mcg T4 (because I'm taking GH, and want to maintain close to the right ratio).

I do run noticeably hotter on the T3/T4 days then on the off days..


----------



## Jim78

Thunderstruck said:


> So really it would be very effective to have been on keto type diet for a week or so before starfting dnp and have 'depletion workout' the niught before too so it will kick in alot quicker?


my personal thoughts, and its only that....is yes, I believe you would benefit more than being very full, ie after a massive re-feed.


----------



## Fatstuff

Right then, im back and i must say i need to address some comments -

cardio!!! Im not a big fan its boring, time consuming and not worth the energy for the amount of calories it burns............ however..... thinking about it, it may be worth thinking about on dnp, thinking about it is as far as i have got ATM so we shalll have to see. Thats not to say that i spend my days sat on my 4rse , hence why i couldnt come on here earlier to put my side across.

Training - today i trained on empty stomach (some amino's) , just like training normally no loss of energy, best way to do it imo is either carbless or fasted (with aminos) i am not low carbing as i am finding the fruit is helpful with lethargy (might be in my head but it doesnt seem like it is) and i only have one carb meal per day that isnt fruit , everything else is protein, fruit or fat.

Sleep - as i said before, a struggle but have the fan on which helps, going to up my dose of nytol tonight as got to be up for work at half 4 so definitely need to sleep!

all in all so far so good, not weighing myself until a. dnp cycle finished and b. 5 days after cycle

Got my gear on its way my source can only get tri-test 400, i asked for test enanthate, he was like test enan...what? So i said just get the tri test. I did my research and its either 3 types of test, or test with some tren. Hopefully its just the 3 types of test tbh. For ancillaries i am getting them from www.hy***p******.co.uk (dont want to give the full addy as they got clen on there) but for anyone that knows the site are they g2g as they are much cheaper than everywhere else.

anyway thats me


----------



## Jim78

chilisi said:


> I spoke to one today, whilst getting my bloods done. He wasn't impressed with my use of the drug. He strongly advises against it, due to the overheating dangers.


Id like to hear your and aus's opinion on this, Ive been upto 600mg with some decent tabs and tbh it was hard work but nothing I couldn't man up about....I think the overheating philosophy which seems to be preached by mostly inexperienced spotty american kids on AR or BB.com who have never used the drug is vastly misunderstood.....I love the experiences people preach...yet it was their friend and not themselves but hey, they had to hold his d1ck whilst in a hospital ice bath.....yada yada so they know, their right, your wrong....all b0llocks IMO

In this game I only listen to people who have run these compounds, the rest is hearsay IMO until it happens....which yes it could, but that is why its good these threads are made so at least users can get over their experiences and at least give an account.

IMO, to overheatthe body would take an insane dose, god knows how Aus didn't fry on 1500mg but at least he has given an account to what it was like on such a dose.


----------



## Jim78

fatmanstan! said:


> Right then, im back and i must say i need to address some comments -
> 
> cardio!!! Im not a big fan its boring, time consuming and not worth the energy for the amount of calories it burns............ however..... thinking about it, it may be worth thinking about on dnp, thinking about it is as far as i have got ATM so we shalll have to see. Thats not to say that i spend my days sat on my 4rse , hence why i couldnt come on here earlier to put my side across.
> 
> Training - today i trained on empty stomach (some amino's) , just like training normally no loss of energy, best way to do it imo is either carbless or fasted (with aminos) i am not low carbing as i am finding the fruit is helpful with lethargy (might be in my head but it doesnt seem like it is) and i only have one carb meal per day that isnt fruit , everything else is protein, fruit or fat.
> 
> Sleep - as i said before, a struggle but have the fan on which helps, going to up my dose of nytol tonight as got to be up for work at half 4 so definitely need to sleep!
> 
> all in all so far so good, not weighing myself until a. dnp cycle finished and b. 5 days after cycle
> 
> Got my gear on its way my source can only get tri-test 400, i asked for test enanthate, he was like test enan...what? So i said just get the tri test. I did my research and its either 3 types of test, or test with some tren. Hopefully its just the 3 types of test tbh. For ancillaries i am getting them from www.hy***p******.co.uk (dont want to give the full addy as they got clen on there) but for anyone that knows the site are they g2g as they are much cheaper than everywhere else.
> 
> anyway thats me


I do hear you on the cardio dude, I ducked it for years but feel so much better for doing it ED nowadays, lot of benefits besides fatloss, if done at the right time and I don't worry about losing muscle on it, infact muscle hangs around a LONG, LONG time, its glycogen loss we mix up with muscle loss, and the empty feeling, deffo try it mate, even if its only 15-20mins after training, it keeps the arteries from becoming stiff or something I believe (althugh I heard this second hand off Con but sure its right)


----------



## Fatstuff

I know what your sayin and i do want to lose as much as possible while on this dnp blast, i may give it a go on monday but until then i cant even get down the gym to train as workin 12 hours and got my 18 month old lad and my old folks are on holiday so i cant even palm him off (not that i would want to :rolleye: ) thats why i went monday tuesday wednesday this week i usually train mon tue thurs fri/sat/sun .


----------



## DiggyV

This looks very interesting stuff. Personally I love ECA, dont get the anxiety issues, or the palpitations that some seem to, and get great fat loses. However the comments about it being safer than ECA are intriguing and I may well give this a blast.

I have been unable to train for 4 weeks now - 2 due to holiday, and 2 due to a very f*cking annoying forearm injury that occurred for what would appear to be no early reason.

So when I get back to the smoke next week will be back on the areas I can train - legs abs and cardio, and may well introduce this after a couple of weeks. The only slightly wrrying thing was the opening sentence in eth Wiki entry for DNP:

"2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP), C6H4N2O5, is a cellular metabolic poison." 

However with the additional science lessons and re-assurance from Aus, looks like I need to tap my source.

Cheers

D

(not a chemist unfortunately - just an ex nuclear physicist)


----------



## Fatstuff

DiggyV said:


> This looks very interesting stuff. Personally I love ECA, dont get the anxiety issues, or the palpitations that some seem to, and get great fat loses. However the comments about it being safer than ECA are intriguing and I may well give this a blast.
> 
> I have been unable to train for 4 weeks now - 2 due to holiday, and 2 due to a very f*cking annoying forearm injury that occurred for what would appear to be no early reason.
> 
> So when I get back to the smoke next week will be back on the areas I can train - legs abs and cardio, and may well introduce this after a couple of weeks. The only slightly wrrying thing was the opening sentence in eth Wiki entry for DNP:
> 
> "2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP), C6H4N2O5, is a cellular metabolic poison."
> 
> However with the additional science lessons and re-assurance from Aus, looks like I need to tap my source.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D
> 
> (not a chemist unfortunately - just an ex nuclear physicist)


Its safety all depends how you use it, do your research. As simple a stimulant as caffeine is deemed safe whilst if you have got pure caffeiine powder, you got to be extremely careful with it, paracetamol - safe, but theres a reason they only sell you one packet at a time! You more than likely know all this but its just a comparison of 'safe' drugs and how you use them that makes the difference.


----------



## ausbuilt

DiggyV said:


> "2,4-Dinitrophenol (DNP), C6H4N2O5, is a cellular metabolic poison."
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D
> 
> (not a chemist unfortunately - just an ex nuclear physicist)


its termed a cellular metabolic poison because:

1. it acts WITHIN the cell- in the mitochondria

2. its metabolic, as it effects an energy production pathway (ADP/ATP)

3. its a poison because its not rate limited- meaning the more you take, the more it works, and is absorbed through the skin as well as inhalation.. when used in manufacturing (before OH&S) the workers absorbed it and inhaled it daily and died... from an overheated metabolism.. because they did not control their exposure, and when not controlled, as there is not rate limiting mechanism, you will eventually die.

However, many drugs in therapeutic dosages are useful, and lethal at higher dosages (100 aspirins can kill you by dissolving the mucous in the stomach and letting the hydrochloric acid in the stomach burn through the tissue and you bleed to death internally...); the problem with DNP is the difference between the therapeutic dose (say 3-8mg/kg) is only 4x less than the lethal dose (LD50, which means 50% of the sample population dies, for DNP is 32mg/kg)

mind you I had an insanely hard time functioning (breathing!!!) at 15mg/kg daily, so beats me how people go higher and kill themselves...


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> its termed a cellular metabolic poison because:
> 
> 1. it acts WITHIN the cell- in the mitochondria
> 
> 2. its metabolic, as it effects an energy production pathway (ADP/ATP)
> 
> 3. its a poison because its not rate limited- meaning the more you take, the more it works, and is absorbed through the skin as well as inhalation.. when used in manufacturing (before OH&S) the workers absorbed it and inhaled it daily and died... from an overheated metabolism.. because they did not control their exposure, and when not controlled, as there is not rate limiting mechanism, you will eventually die.
> 
> However, many drugs in therapeutic dosages are useful, and lethal at higher dosages (100 aspirins can kill you by dissolving the mucous in the stomach and letting the hydrochloric acid in the stomach burn through the tissue and you bleed to death internally...); the problem with DNP is the difference between the therapeutic dose (say 3-8mg/kg) is only 4x less than the lethal dose (LD50, which means 50% of the sample population dies, for DNP is 32mg/kg)
> 
> mind you I had an insanely hard time functioning (breathing!!!) at 15mg/kg daily, so beats me how people go higher and kill themselves...


Thats the ausbuilt version of what i meant to say lol


----------



## Growing Lad

should probably add that it affects people very differently...some can take higher doses whilst 200mg is someones max dosage. just monitor temp as long as it doesnt go over 99.2 your all good. start off low...stay there for 5days for it to build up then increase if u need too. never start high, be safe.

people can overheat, a women who was overweight died couple years back who lived near me from taking a gram of dnp for a week. was in the national newspapers.


----------



## Thunderstruck

While im waiting for my DNP to arrive im going to get the other bits and bobs togethor to support the cycle.

I was wondering how much taurine, coconut water, vit c etc i should take each day or is this down to your weight awsell?


----------



## Jim78

Thunderstruck said:


> While im waiting for my DNP to arrive im going to get the other bits and bobs togethor to support the cycle.
> 
> I was wondering how much taurine, coconut water, vit c etc i should take each day or is this down to your weight awsell?


just get a strong profiled and dosed anti oxidant mate, drink minimum 4ltrs per day the more the better really but the more i cycled (ie 2nd compared to 1st dnp cycle) the less I drank tbh and had ZERO sides from lower water intake, if I drink over 2 litres per day I just spend more time pulling the van over at work****ing like a race horse.

Lots of water will flush crap out of the body though, toxins specifically.


----------



## Fatstuff

Update today - 3rd tablet took last night, 2 nytol done the trick! Been up since half 4 for work, was sweaty this morning. Gradually getting better. A bit tired, glad I wasn't working during them hot days tbh. Rainin today which is awesome!!


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> As long as you keep your body temperature below 37.6 deg, and you can put up with the sides, it "seems" like a safe drug.
> 
> The Endo I spoke to yesterday though, thought I was puttng myself at serious risk even doing that, as he was worried about me going into a state where your body can not cool itself down (forgot the name) and you eventually die.
> 
> So like anything we take, you need an air of caution about it and treat it with the upmost respect.
> 
> I'm sure Aus will put a more indepth spin on it


LOL..

Yep, HYPERthermia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperthermia

look under treatment, and you will note that it SPECIFICALLY states "... *immersion* in *very cold water is counterproductive*, as it causes vasoconstriction in the skin and thereby prevents heat from escaping the body core."

Medically, all the stories on US based boards about "some friend" who was rushed to hospital and put in an ice bath to reduce the temperature... is an urban myth... it just wouldn't be done. They use tepid water (as stated in the article).

LIke any drug (even alcohol- 2bottles of vodka consumed in 5mins will make someone violently ill... consumed over a few hours through a night out it, its not uncommon!!) there is an element of "building up a tolerance" as you gradually increase dosage. I managed 1500mg, but through increasing every 2 days, and measuring my body temp every 2 hours..

Its amazing how well your body cools itself through the constant sweating- I never even approached 37.6 (topped at 37.3, which is a reasonable fever). On 400mg/day I usually sit at about 36.9-37.1.

What nearly none of the USA boards mention, is that at high doses, its not just lethargy, its respiratory difficulty that you encounter-your mitochondria are at 40% efficiency rather than their usual 60%- what this means is yes you're tired... but.. your body feels like its "running in a race" but your respiratory rate DOES NOT increase... consequenly you get very short of breath...

At 1500mg, i was literally gasping for breath, even lying in bed trying to sleep... in the end this part is what made me go back down dose wise... and the fact hat fat loss was not what I expected... (to many carbs from the INSANE carb cravings..)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

My DNP just arrived this morning. So will be running shortly.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

chilisi said:


> Make sure you keep an eye on your body temp


Aye aye!

Not sure how i'm gonna run it yet tbh. Or when I'm starting, or how long i'm running for.

SO need to plan what i'm doing and fit it in with my commitments.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

chilisi said:


> Good decision. It's not a very socialable drug to use.


TBH I think the best time for me to run it is ASAP!

But I don't wanna just ram a cap in me without planning it more. But as far as I can see, I have the next 7 days completly free, then a few things, then free again for a few days.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> TBH I think the best time for me to run it is ASAP!
> 
> But I don't wanna just ram a cap in me without planning it more. But as far as I can see, I have the next 7 days completly free, then a few things, then free again for a few days.


Lol do what I did take it first thing in morning , see what the sides are! Lol or not just have a go at bed time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol do what I did take it first thing in morning , see what the sides are! Lol or not just have a go at bed time


Being that I need to run in now, I have taken 200mg at 1.30pm. Monitoring everything from here on out. I did want to take in the morning and see my sides and if they are really bad i'll just take it before bed.

I think I will just run 200mg for a few days, probably 4 days and see how I am doing. Monitor weight and image in the mirror. Keep fluids high. Take high doses of Vit C.

Keep doing my cardio EOD for 1 hour in the morning before breakfast. And will stay with my current diet which is slowly being reduced week by week, carbs currently at 200g, will be 175g next week.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Being that I need to run in now, I have taken 200mg at 1.30pm. Monitoring everything from here on out. I did want to take in the morning and see my sides and if they are really bad i'll just take it before bed.
> 
> I think I will just run 200mg for a few days, probably 4 days and see how I am doing. Monitor weight and image in the mirror. Keep fluids high. Take high doses of Vit C.
> 
> Keep doing my cardio EOD for 1 hour in the morning before breakfast. And will stay with my current diet which is slowly being reduced week by week, carbs currently at 200g, will be 175g next week.


Do it, since the weather has calmed I haven't had any noticeable sides since 12 and at half 11 I had 2 chicken breast wraps!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Do it, since the weather has calmed I haven't had any noticeable sides since 12 and at half 11 I had 2 chicken breast wraps!


The weather here certainly hasn't calmed, its roasting!

All I know is I must be having phsychological side effects cos I had that cap followed by 125g mince, 20g butter and a bagel and i'm sweating. God I hate how easy the brain can be fooled.


----------



## Fatstuff

It might not be placebo, I definitely felt mine within few hours.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> It might not be placebo, I definitely felt mine within few hours.


I've managed sweat patches through a sweatshirt!!!

What the fecks the deal here guys? I only took 200mg 1h and 20 mins ago?


----------



## Fatstuff

Thats why night time is better, the good thing is- the sweat is constant not allowing it to dry and smell


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Thats why night time is better, the good thing is- the sweat is constant not allowing it to dry and smell


SCORE! So i can look forward to this tonight aswell.

I hate it when your sweating and it accumulates and when you wipe your eyebrow it squirts water.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Better stock up on the anti persperants!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

chilisi said:


> Have any of you 2 been to the toilet yet.................................?


PERVERT!

But no I havn't. Got some farts though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

chilisi said:


> Ok, good luck when you do  IF you make it that is...................


haha good job i'm wearing my best slacks!


----------



## Jim78

wait til you cover your missus' breast/face in jizz and its nice and yellow lol - she refers to dnp as rat poison for some reason, freaked her out a bit lol

A good sign its building up to a saturation dose is usually yellow p1ss even when visiting the toilet every 10 mins because of the amount of fluids your taking in.

I found calipers best way to guage fatloss, DNP places water in unflattering places,so even though your depleted you might look puffy and spilt over, its around 10 days after yousee the results for most.


----------



## ausbuilt

Jim78 said:


> wait til you cover your missus' breast/face in jizz and its nice and yellow lol - she refers to dnp as rat poison for some reason, freaked her out a bit lol
> 
> A good sign its building up to a saturation dose is usually yellow p1ss even when visiting the toilet every 10 mins because of the amount of fluids your taking in.
> 
> I found calipers best way to guage fatloss, DNP places water in unflattering places,so even though your depleted you might look puffy and spilt over, its around 10 days after yousee the results for most.


LOL.. so true about the yellow jizz after a few weeks...

and so true about the water retention in unflattering places..


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> Ok, good luck when you do  IF you make it that is...................


well thing is, im slightly constipated, have been for a few little ones. Also day before yesterday my 4rse was rotten i seriously stank the room out. It smelt like a perm in an old ladies hairdressers


----------



## Fatstuff

oh and for you DNP experts, is there much difference sweatwise upping from 200mg to 400mg


----------



## Growing Lad

just in case anyone does od on dnp and finds themselves at an ER trying to explaing what theyve taken, conciliator (god of dnp) mentoioned that dantrolene has been used succesfully to bring peoples temps down. dont know why or how but mite aswell share as much info as poss


----------



## Fatstuff

:thumbup1:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just had to flea treatment my whole house, absolutly dripping, only took me 20 minutes aswell


----------



## Fatstuff

Thanks for the update :rolleye:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm gonna back out of this thread anyway, i'm stealing fatmans thunder!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL, ur ok mate, it just comes natural to you, natural thunderstealing limelighter two named johnny paywarrior ultimatecheck or some sh1t


----------



## Fatstuff

To be fair its fatmans DNP thread, its a place where everyone is welcome to share there dnp related experiences and ask ultimate warrior for sources. its not my a log as im too lazy to do a real log!!


----------



## dt36

Waiting for my DNP to arrive this week hopefully, as I have a week off from this Friday.

Done DNP a few times myself, a few years back and had really good results. My diet was spot on for a 5 month period where I was weighing my food etc.

I would generally throw a 15 day cycle of DNP in when my weight loss was slowing down, or I was not happy with where I was at with my diet.

Normally I would start at 200mg and up it every 5 days, to a maximum of 600mg. Doses would be split evenly through my working day.

I did not take any extra precautions, as I didn't want anything to alter my macro nutrient ratio.

Sweats were heavy at the higher doses, but manageable. Sleep was always with a fan on my head.

Diet was not keto style, and didn't use any form of carb depletion before starting DNP cycle.

Absolutely loved the results, and it's a nice addition to a strict diet and cardio to help with the stubborn fat.

Just found the diet I used back then and it was as follows, for interest:

Pre Cardio (8 am)

1 Dessert spoon of EFA oil

10 Extreme Aminos and 5 Extreme Glutamine

Meal 1 (8.30 am) 1 Banana, 50g Extreme Protein in water, 50g Ready Brek

Meal 2 (10.30am) 50g Extreme Protein in water

Meal 3 (12.30pm) 125g Tin of Tuna, 62.5g Rice, 10 Extreme Amino Caps

Meal 4 After Training (2.30pm) 75g Extreme Protein in water, 1 Banana, 5g Extreme Creatine, 5 Extreme Glutamine

Meal 5 (5.30pm) 50g Extreme Protein in water, 200g Baked Spud

Meal 6 (7.30pm) 50g Protein in water

Meal 7 (9.30pm) 200g Turkey Fillet, 100g Mixed Pepper Salad Glutamine & Amino Acid Caps

Totals; Protein 293.95g, Carbs 216.79g, Fat 19.67g, Calories 2389

Minimum of 3Litres of water a day = 6 x 500ml Bottles.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

There is no way in balls I am upping the dose EVER!

I took a 200mg cap 9 hours ago and i'm sat here, having just taken my drenched sweatshirt off after taking a sweaty dump where sweat was just running down my face and dripping off my nose. My vest underneath is wet all around the chest and my hair on my forehead and back of my neck is drenched.

I'm in hell!


----------



## Fatstuff

a lot of shakes there mate, i am consuming less calories than that, finding it harder though as i am constantly craving food!!! i kinda wish i had done this in the winter though as im sitting here with the fan on, its not uncomfortable without it, its just nice with it lol. I think DNP could solve old peoples heating allowance issues in winter


----------



## Fatstuff

Its the weather aswell JP (yes JP not UW dont feel right) it was sound earlier when it was raining here, no issues whatsoever, tonight its close and sticky feelin warm again, fan is my best mate


----------



## Thunderstruck

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> There is no way in balls I am upping the dose EVER!
> 
> I took a 200mg cap 9 hours ago and i'm sat here, having just taken my drenched sweatshirt off after taking a sweaty dump where sweat was just running down my face and dripping off my nose. My vest underneath is wet all around the chest and my hair on my forehead and back of my neck is drenched.
> 
> I'm in hell!


Ha ha you wear an old biddy vest? is it a string one?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Its the weather aswell JP (yes JP not UW dont feel right) it was sound earlier when it was raining here, no issues whatsoever, tonight its close and sticky feelin warm again, fan is my best mate


Thats the problem, its ****ing it down! I'm freezing a water bottle full of water for bedtime.



Thunderstruck said:


> Ha ha you wear an old biddy vest? is it a string one?


HUH? No I wear a vest, sometimes I only wear a shirt, and I don't like buttoning it right up, but with a vest underneath its alright. All men used to wear vests you know, then we became a gay state where no-one dared to be men and talked about feelings and stuff


----------



## Thunderstruck

i also find it funny your on a course of dnp which main side effect is major heat yet you still decided to dress in a sweatshirt hehehe that is hardcore!!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL i was out in the rain with just a t shirt it was lovely


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> i also find it funny your on a course of dnp which main side effect is major heat yet you still decided to dress in a sweatshirt hehehe that is hardcore!!


I know man! I wasn't planning on running it today, I guess its naked all day tomorrow for me. ouch got cardio at 5.30am! I will probably have to swim off my bike after that.



fatmanstan! said:


> LOL i was out in the rain with just a t shirt it was lovely


I might have to do just that. Family guy in half an hour.


----------



## big steve

it sounds like some job!


----------



## Thunderstruck

I will now ask a serious question rather than just taking the ****.

My dnp is on its way and they are 200mg capsules and theres 20 altogethor, would i be best off just doing one pill a day to make the cycle last longer or build up to 400-600mg a day and do a shorter cycle.

I know everyones tolerance is an individual thing but even if im not sweating my nut sack off at one pill a day then it'll still be doing the job wont it and the longer cycle could be more beneficial?

thoughts/suggestions.


----------



## Fatstuff

you will take one a day and not want to up it like me oh yeah little update, i know i wasnt going to weigh myself, but i did and i have put 2 pounds on, but that could be water retention, poo retention, food in belly as i usually weigh first thing anything, so shouldnt of done it really


----------



## Thunderstruck

chilisi said:


> Make sure you are all monitoring your body temps. It's not a drug to be messed around with.


im going to be doing mine throughout the day and write it down so i can monitor it fully.


----------



## Thunderstruck

i sweat like a sum wrestling in the desert on a single T5 so even though im a big bugger id imagine im going to feel it quite easily.


----------



## Fatstuff

chili , while i got u there, do u think the 2lb gain in weight could be water retention?


----------



## Fatstuff

Thunderstruck said:


> i sweat like a sum wrestling in the desert on a single T5 so even though im a big bugger id imagine im going to feel it quite easily.


eca sends me wired and weird but nothing beats it for appetite suppression


----------



## Thunderstruck

Well it certainly wont be bodyfat!! From the research ive done you will hold onto alot of water and feel poop and its only up to 2 weeks after the end of the cycle all the results will become clear.

boooooom.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL probably got at least a kilo to drop


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well just for record I'm at 118.4, well I was on Tuesday, and will be getting weighed again Tuesday. I'm dripping still, very very very uncomfortable. I think its seriously peaked. I can't remember what Ausbilt said, something about 10 hours being the peak from his experiments, so I think he is spot on with that.

I remember Ausbuilt saying he thinks a longer lower dose cycle is also better.

If i'm taking 200mg at 118.4, then I don't think it matters what weight you are. People alot lighter than me are going up to 800mg, so its solely dependant on the person.


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm glad I'm not the only one who is sweating I feel like I got a dnp brother to help me along


----------



## Fatstuff

And for the record I'm on the sh1tter now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Yeah my dump was fast! Just slid right out!


----------



## Thunderstruck

this is turning into a much more indepth journal than i thought it would be!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Thunderstruck said:


> this is turning into a much more indepth journal than i thought it would be!!


well i hope you will share your bowel movements with us when u do it


----------



## Fatstuff

what dosages and durations?


----------



## Guest

I was under the impression dnp didnt effect liver values? I hope your results come back all good as im waiting for some dnp to come, which i was going to jump on next month!

I thaught it was just a case of monitoring body temp, drinking plenty of fluids etc.


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> from 200-600mg EOD for 3 weeks, then 400mg for just over a week EOD. Stopped because my diet was crap and I couldn't be **** with all the sides anymore.


I can see the sides growing very old very quickly. As I sit here at work, not a drip of sweat on me nor did I have much through the night. I know that in a few hours when the temp rises mid day that I am going to get sweaty very quickly! I will be bumping up to 400 on Sunday as not at work Monday so I can have full control of sides!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Just finished cardio. So took DNP on an empty stomach and wanted to hurl the whole time, have you taken it on an empty stomach cos its bad sh.it!

Its some hardcore shyte to do cardio on this stuff


----------



## Fatstuff

Did you take it this morning?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Did you take it this morning?


Yeah mate, took a cap at 5.45am, started cardio at 6am, finished at 7am.


----------



## Fatstuff

Fair play to u, u not fancy taking it before bed. It's much more manageable


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Fair play to u, u not fancy taking it before bed. It's much more manageable


I was gonna but then got thinking that I would burn more calories by taking it throughout the day and carrying on at normal, cos at night i'm just laying there. I don't know if it will actually make any difference but i'm willing to try it.


----------



## Fatstuff

I get your thinkin, but the effects are still there just not as pronounced. I found it hard to train when I took it in the mornin. I never at night, so my workouts won't suffer as much. That's my tuppence from my very little experience


----------



## ausbuilt

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah my dump was fast! Just slid right out!


wait a few more weeks... it sprays out..



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Just finished cardio. So took DNP on an empty stomach and wanted to hurl the whole time, have you taken it on an empty stomach cos its bad sh.it!
> 
> Its some hardcore shyte to do cardio on this stuff


yeah, cardio is where you really feel it.. your heart rate is not that high, and neither is the resistance..and you feel like you're doing things at a much higher level (with the effort required) but you're not! LOL



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I was gonna but then got thinking that I would burn more calories by taking it throughout the day and carrying on at normal, cos at night i'm just laying there. I don't know if it will actually make any difference but i'm willing to try it.


Actually in the daytime you're training etc, at night is when it makes a big diff, as it makes you burn more fat cals (you're fasting here) through the night... and continue to fasted cardio in the morning.... its hard...


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> wait a few more weeks... it sprays out..
> 
> yeah, cardio is where you really feel it.. your heart rate is not that high, and neither is the resistance..and you feel like you're doing things at a much higher level (with the effort required) but you're not! LOL
> 
> Actually in the daytime you're training etc, at night is when it makes a big diff, as it makes you burn more fat cals (you're fasting here) through the night... and continue to fasted cardio in the morning.... its hard...


I usually fast until midday anyway to cut overall calories, I also train fasted if not at work! It all adds up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> wait a few more weeks... it sprays out..
> 
> yeah, cardio is where you really feel it.. your heart rate is not that high, and neither is the resistance..and you feel like you're doing things at a much higher level (with the effort required) but you're not! LOL
> 
> Actually in the daytime you're training etc, at night is when it makes a big diff, as it makes you burn more fat cals (you're fasting here) through the night... and continue to fasted cardio in the morning.... its hard...


Awesome, can't wait for the spraying haha

Its freaky! I felt like I had just run a marathon but wasn't out of breath, but was drenched.

So would you say I should take at night? I do fasted cardio every other morning for an hour, so you think This would benefit me more?


----------



## ausbuilt

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Awesome, can't wait for the spraying haha
> 
> Its freaky! I felt like I had just run a marathon but wasn't out of breath, but was drenched.
> 
> So would you say I should take at night? I do fasted cardio every other morning for an hour, so you think This would benefit me more?


You will be sweaty at night, and wake up very depleted.. do fasted cardio in the morning.. you will feel it! on the plus side, the sides are more moderate through the day (useful for work).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> You will be sweaty at night, and wake up very depleted.. do fasted cardio in the morning.. you will feel it! on the plus side, the sides are more moderate through the day (useful for work).


Cool beans Aus. (I'm bringing that phrase back!)

Should 200mg be this harsh? Its wiping me out!


----------



## ausbuilt

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Cool beans Aus. (I'm bringing that phrase back!)
> 
> Should 200mg be this harsh? Its wiping me out!


its very individual... some people find 200mg a drag... some cope easily and take more... I find 400mg do-able, but I chomp on chest-eze like tic-tacs to get through the day.. on the days I don't have it... i take over 200mcg of clen... at least the shakes help me move! LOL

I sweat LOADS (pillow needs replacing, not washing after a week..) at night.. but daytimes i'm wiped out energy wise, but not sweating much- so I cope OK- stimulants help...


----------



## ausbuilt

chilisi said:


> Aus, do you find your potassium levels are low even after stopping DNP?


yes for a few days... prob due to the excessive sweating... i do supplement Mg,K & Ca daily along with Taurine- otherwise I cramp badly- notice IMMEDIATELY if i miss these supplements...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> its very individual... some people find 200mg a drag... some cope easily and take more... I find 400mg do-able, but I chomp on chest-eze like tic-tacs to get through the day.. on the days I don't have it... i take over 200mcg of clen... at least the shakes help me move! LOL
> 
> I sweat LOADS (pillow needs replacing, not washing after a week..) at night.. but daytimes i'm wiped out energy wise, but not sweating much- so I cope OK- stimulants help...


LOL you must spend alot on pillows.

I've heard of people adapting to a set dose and needing to up it, if this happens, how would I do that? Take 200mg every 12 hours, or something else? How do you run 400mg and then ever 600mg?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation ? 1996 Robert Ames)

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart."

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine."

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)."

Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.

The above is just a copy and paste from another board. The link are dead but looks like good reading.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Here we go:

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20-%20Biological%20Study%20of%20Dinitro%20Drugs%20in%20Humans%20%28Dr%20Jacques%20Bell%29.pdf


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Quote:

After the experimental research of Magne, Mayer and Plantefol, in animals, the experiments of Cutting and Tainter has

confirmed, in humans, that dinitrophenol is a drug which strongly increases the metabolism, exaggerating the oxidation

process of the organism by direct action on the cellular metabolism. These authors have observed a rise of close to 20% after

one hour, being able to attain 70% in ten hours and a tendency to return to normal at 24 hours if the administration of the

medicine is not continued.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Quote:

An attentive exploration of the nutritional changes in the course of dinitro treatment, in the cases of five obese women, has

shown the following facts:

1. The administration of dinitrophenol, at a dose of 3.5 mg per kilo, increases the total production of heat by about 40%, from

the 3rd or 4th day.

2. This increase of the metabolism is due mostly to an increase in the combustion of the fat and a little to combustion of

carbohydrates.

3. Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary

to thyroxine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Quote:

The research of Professor Loeper and of his students has demonstrated the physiological and clinical importance of

myocardiac glycogen. Extensive studies by P.N. Taussig have shown that dinitrophenol does not reduce cardiac glycogen at all

and that, on this point, it differs completely from thyroxine.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Quote:

In normal individuals, when one administers dinitrophenol during a short period, it produces a small elevation of reduced

substances in the blood after fasting (although one would not be able to call this hyperglycemia). When one administers the

medication over a longer period, this phenomenon is not produced and there is a marked elevation of the tolerance to

carbohydrates.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Final quote:

All the clinicians know actually that dinitro medication is irreplaceable in cases of monstrous obesities which prevent all

exercise. It can be used in the obese for whom occupations, life style or cardiac troubles do not permit physical exercises. It is

indispensible for the grossly obese in cases of abdominal operations and immobilization due to illness (inflammation of

fallopian tubes, appendicitis, etc.) for which there is an urgency to obtain a reduction of subcutaneous fat.


----------



## Fatstuff

Interesting reads jp


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Quote:
> 
> After the experimental research of Magne, Mayer and Plantefol, in animals, the experiments of Cutting and Tainter has
> 
> confirmed, in humans, that dinitrophenol is a drug which strongly increases the metabolism, exaggerating the oxidation
> 
> process of the organism by direct action on the cellular metabolism. These authors have observed a rise of close to 20% after
> 
> one hour, being able to attain 70% in ten hours and a tendency to return to normal at 24 hours if the administration of the
> 
> medicine is not continued.


Its this one that interests me and hope Ausbuilt will chime in.

I remember him saying about th peak being 10 hours, and I noticed I got my hottest and sweatyest at around 9 hours, is that the 70% that the above mentions. Also what kind of doses are we talking about, i don't believe that paper actually mentioned any doses taken.


----------



## Fatstuff

Am on my 4th litre bottle of water today for some reason I just can't get enough, got a slight headache nothing major


----------



## QuadFather94

How much weight have you lost so far mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Am on my 4th litre bottle of water today for some reason I just can't get enough, got a slight headache nothing major


Yeah i'm rocking a headache too.


----------



## Fatstuff

Not sure mate, too many variables I weighed myself yesterday and had gained 2lbs which is apparently water weight as you retain water on dnp. It's only a true measure - days when cycle has finished which is why I wasn't planning on weighing myself but did anyway lol


----------



## Thunderstruck

Just had confirmation that my dnp has been posted so hopefully will get here early next week as am not working, source laso said they given me 24 instead of the usual 20 pills so even better 

Couldnt see any coconut water in tesco today though, would holland and barrat sell it?

Am thinking of doing one pill a day plus low carbs and lots of cardio ontop of my usual weights where possible. So a 24 day cycle, but this will depend on how im feeling.

Will also be doing temp checks throughout the day and record them just to keep and eye on it and out of interest too. (sad i know)

Will b e getting some taurine and vitimin c to take too plus shed loads of water.

Am looking forward to this. Will do before and after photos but may not publish them on here plus measurements of arms, thighs, chest and waist along with weight, done at the start, last day of cycle then 10-14 days afterwards too.

For those of you that have done dnp cycles before, how long did you leave it before doing another if you felt it neccessary?


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yeah i'm rocking a headache too.


I'll do 400mg tomorrow night before bed, you with me? :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

Thunderstruck said:


> Just had confirmation that my dnp has been posted so hopefully will get here early next week as am not working, source laso said they given me 24 instead of the usual 20 pills so even better
> 
> Couldnt see any coconut water in tesco today though, would holland and barrat sell it?
> 
> Am thinking of doing one pill a day plus low carbs and lots of cardio ontop of my usual weights where possible. So a 24 day cycle, but this will depend on how im feeling.
> 
> Will also be doing temp checks throughout the day and record them just to keep and eye on it and out of interest too. (sad i know)
> 
> Will b e getting some taurine and vitimin c to take too plus shed loads of water.
> 
> Am looking forward to this. Will do before and after photos but may not publish them on here plus measurements of arms, thighs, chest and waist along with weight, done at the start, last day of cycle then 10-14 days afterwards too.
> 
> For those of you that have done dnp cycles before, how long did you leave it before doing another if you felt it neccessary?


I haven't done it but read 2 week break is enough


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I'll do 400mg tomorrow night before bed, you with me? :lol:


I'de probably die, I really can't handle the stuff!

I am into a little experimentation, so give me 1-2 days and i'll join you on 400mg.


----------



## Thunderstruck

wouldnt it better to go 300? quite a leap in dosage to double it!! how are you guys doing body temp wise with the thermometors.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

My caps are 200mg.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'de probably die, I really can't handle the stuff!
> 
> I am into a little experimentation, so give me 1-2 days and i'll join you on 400mg.


Am I the guinea pig for your cycle! I think the headaches from the low calories had 2 chicken breasts wraps all day and 3 and half litres of water oh and an orange. Going to go home have some almonds, some steak and an apple I reckon! Might Squeeze a shake in before bed!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> My caps are 200mg.


Mine to


----------



## Thunderstruck

are they capsules then not pills? the dnp ive seen before was more of a solid pill that could be cut in half but if its a capsule then 300 would be pretty difficult lol.


----------



## Guest

Thunderstruck said:


> are they capsules then not pills? the dnp ive seen before was more of a solid pill that could be cut in half but if its a capsule then 300 would be pretty difficult lol.


you have to watch the dnp in pill form as there are alot of fakes out there


----------



## Thunderstruck

*matt* said:


> you have to watch the dnp in pill form as there are alot of fakes out there


yeah im sure there is, at least you would no quite easily if its the real deal, certainly worked for the guy that used it.


----------



## Fatstuff

If it's as bad as people say for getting on your skin and clothes and everything I can't imagine pill form would be very clever


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I don't get how through my hours of research i've never heard of pill form.


----------



## SteamRod

BRL are pressed pills.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=BRL+dnp&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&biw=1440&bih=766&tbm=isch&tbnid=3JZHRGWe0E8vAM:&imgrefurl=http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/101147-legit-british-research-labs-dnp.html&docid=ivdrUUOy-KRbsM&w=4000&h=3000&ei=dyI8TrSvCYOi8QPqn4yaAw&zoom=1


----------



## Fatstuff

Still got a headache just had my electrolyte drink an hour ago and crunchy vit c , got no painkillers and extremely hydrated. Anybody know why I got the headache


----------



## Guest

fatmanstan! said:


> Still got a headache just had my electrolyte drink an hour ago and crunchy vit c , got no painkillers and extremely hydrated. Anybody know why I got the headache


Not sure why you have it but is it a dull annoying headache like keto headache or worse?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I fell asleep and only woke up at about 6pm, felt like absolute death then just fell asleep.

Feeling knackered, tired eyes, just can't be assed.

I think I might be coming down with a cold though


----------



## Fatstuff

fusion405 said:


> Not sure why you have it but is it a dull annoying headache like keto headache or worse?


Yeah just like that!


----------



## Fatstuff

Also just found a thread on dnp , scaremongers or a windup or what??

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/dont-touch-dnp-654407.html


----------



## Thunderstruck

Have you been checking your temp? an increase is bound to bring a few lil sysmtoms.


----------



## Thunderstruck

fatmanstan! said:


> Also just found a thread on dnp , scaremongers or a windup or what??
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/dont-touch-dnp-654407.html


Dont beleive a word of that, unless im being blind they didnt mention what dose they were taking plus they were on other stuff aswell and you dont know what health they were in before hand and if they took and precautions first.

Also seems to be written in the manner of a child texting their mate!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Thunderstruck said:


> Have you been checking your temp? an increase is bound to bring a few lil sysmtoms.


Yeah it hasnt been over 37, couple ibuprofen has cleared it


----------



## Guest

Yea im not believing that post tbh if they used to prescribe dnp way back i cant see 6 days doing that to somebody. Hope so anyway


----------



## engllishboy

fatmanstan! said:


> Also just found a thread on dnp , scaremongers or a windup or what??
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/dont-touch-dnp-654407.html


I was a member on that board when that post was made. The whole board is sh!t! Constantly spammed by that Need2BuildMuscle mod. P!ssed me right off! They don't allow you to talk about DNP on there either lol NOtice there are no more posts after the last post, which is calling the OP a "fearmongerer"


----------



## Guest

engllishboy said:


> I was a member on that board when that post was made. The whole board is sh!t! Constantly spammed by that Need2BuildMuscle mod. P!ssed me right off! They don't allow you to talk about DNP on there either lol NOtice there are no more posts after the last post, which is calling the OP a "fearmongerer"


I see, not allowed to post about dnp unless your slateing it and scaring people


----------



## SteamRod

fusion405 said:


> Yea im not believing that post tbh if they used to prescribe dnp way back i cant see 6 days doing that to somebody. Hope so anyway


it was taken off the market due to it being linked to cateracts.

Vit C

ALA

Vit E

at highish doses.

Since taking DNP I am warmer now than before taking. I am sure it has a permanent effect on metabolic rate as I am having an easier time staying leaner.

how much water are you drinking and how much are you sweating out? Too much water is bad as well.

know the risks- stay safe lads.


----------



## Fatstuff

SteamRod said:


> it was taken off the market due to it being linked to cateracts.
> 
> Vit C
> 
> ALA
> 
> Vit E
> 
> at highish doses.
> 
> Since taking DNP I am warmer now than before taking. I am sure it has a permanent effect on metabolic rate as I am having an easier time staying leaner.
> 
> how much water are you drinking and how much are you sweating out? Too much water is bad as well.
> 
> know the risks- stay safe lads.


If that was true that would make it a magic pill and a true wonder drug!


----------



## Fatstuff

fatmanstan! said:


> If that was true that would make it a magic pill and a true wonder drug!


When I say true I meant proven by the way, wasn't calling u a liar


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> it was taken off the market due to it being linked to cateracts.
> 
> Vit C
> 
> ALA
> 
> Vit E
> 
> at highish doses.
> 
> Since taking DNP I am warmer now than before taking. I am sure it has a permanent effect on metabolic rate as I am having an easier time staying leaner.
> 
> how much water are you drinking and how much are you sweating out? Too much water is bad as well.
> 
> know the risks- stay safe lads.


I havent used it yet mate. How did you run it and how were your results and sides?

Cheers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Also just found a thread on dnp , scaremongers or a windup or what??
> 
> http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/dont-touch-dnp-654407.html


Absolute horse****!


----------



## SteamRod

fusion405 said:


> I havent used it yet mate. How did you run it and how were your results and sides?
> 
> Cheers


I ran a few courses one with slin. I never went over 600mg Didnt feel the need to or really want to endure it. The first one is the worst sides/best results for sure. Every course thereafter is easier/less productive.

Not sure If i would run it again concentrating on diet and cardio is just as effective (for fat loss) but both are difficult on DNP so for for me at least after the first course it is not that great.

Stacked with insulin though requires more playing about with


----------



## dt36

Consider using Dioralyte if you are excessivly sweating and getting headaches. This will help re-balance your body. Get this in any chemists, and is used for dehydration after getting the squits.


----------



## engllishboy

The bloke from EF was running it at:



> day 1 200mg, 1 in morning, 1 12 hours later
> 
> day 2 300mg 2 morning, 1 12 hours later
> 
> day 3 400mg 2 morning, 2 12 hours later
> 
> day 4 400mg 2 morning, 2 12 hours later
> 
> days 5 500mg 3 morning, 2 12 hours later


And T3 at 30mcg when it all gave him nose cancer and hypothyroidism. He reckons he lost 25lbs in 6 day.


----------



## Fatstuff

dt36 said:


> Consider using Dioralyte if you are excessivly sweating and getting headaches. This will help re-balance your body. Get this in any chemists, and is used for dehydration after getting the squits.


Cheers mate will look into it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

engllishboy said:


> The bloke from EF was running it at:
> 
> And T3 at 30mcg when it all gave him nose cancer and hypothyroidism. He reckons he lost 25lbs in 6 day.


Was he running 1500mg in the morning and 1000mg at night?


----------



## engllishboy

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Was he running 1500mg in the morning and 1000mg at night?


I can't work that out, lol. I think he has 100mg caps/tabs, and was doing 300mg in the am, and 200mg in the pm. But i wouldn't put it past him to be messing up the doses horrifically.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

engllishboy said:


> I can't work that out, lol. I think he has 100mg caps/tabs, and was doing 300mg in the am, and 200mg in the pm. But i wouldn't put it past him to be messing up the doses horrifically.


I just guessed he had something like 500mg caps or something if he really did have them effects.

They just don't make sense though. I'm no a doctor but I can't physically relate DNP to any of them side effects.


----------



## Fatstuff

I might not go to 400 mg just yet, are you finding yourself becoming irritable on them, particularly when your hot!


----------



## Guest

I know the feeling i get snappy when hot n irritable or hungry


----------



## Fatstuff

Saturday today - cheat day!!!!! Had an orange, a pear a mini roll, an angel cake and a chicken breast tiger bread roll - not going too mad but will be 2800ish calories 3000 limit!!! Wish me luck!


----------



## dt36

fatmanstan! said:


> I might not go to 400 mg just yet, are you finding yourself becoming irritable on them, particularly when your hot!


I have banged the gear in hard in the past, and never really had any issues with temper etc. However, DNP makes me an irritable cnut. Combined with dieting it's even worse. I think it's the fact that you are so hot and sweaty all the time, is what makes you feel this way.

My tablets are on route, and I plan to change my Missus front brakes and CV gaitor on her car next week while I'm on leave. Somehow, I can already see my next door churchy neighbour calling her children in from playing in the garden, as there will be a torrent of obcenities pouring out from my garage door as I'm wiping the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## Another Excuse

looking forward to hearing you cheat foods, I love tiger bread but must resit trying hard to diet down myself! How are you getting on with the appetite suppressant?


----------



## Guest

fatmanstan! said:


> Saturday today - cheat day!!!!! Had an orange, a pear a mini roll, an angel cake and a chicken breast tiger bread roll - not going too mad but will be 2800ish calories 3000 limit!!! Wish me luck!


Got image in my head of a man led in front of fan half naked, puddle of sweat surrounded by sweety wrappers and cake wrappers huffing and puffing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I might not go to 400 mg just yet, are you finding yourself becoming irritable on them, particularly when your hot!


I am very irratable yes. I feel like little bugs are crawling on me, then I realise its a bead of sweat.

I was exhausted yesterday, fell asleep in the afternoon and bombed out at night.



ad53ggz said:


> looking forward to hearing you cheat foods, I love tiger bread but must resit trying hard to diet down myself! How are you getting on with the appetite suppressant?


I also love tiger bread.

I ate all my meals far too early, finished my last meal by like 3pm! So had a couple of shakes throughout the day


----------



## Fatstuff

ad53ggz said:


> looking forward to hearing you cheat foods, I love tiger bread but must resit trying hard to diet down myself! How are you getting on with the appetite suppressant?


It is very mild, just takes the edge off - still have to rely 90% on willpower. See eph is stronger but I struggle to sleep on it so use on workout days only, unless I'm working out in afternoon! Glad it's not just me who is an irritable cvnt!!!


----------



## Another Excuse

damn you!! the thought of tiger bread has made me really crave bread now, resisted for few hours, but thats it no longer off to go get (hopefully) a small loaf of tiger bread and some butter... i can already feel the shame as i will have no tiger bread left in a few minutes time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Forgot to mention I am trialing 400mg of dnp today.


----------



## Another Excuse

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Forgot to mention I am trialing 400mg of dnp today.


Going to be a sweaty day then.....


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Forgot to mention I am trialing 400mg of dnp today.


Lol how u feelin?


----------



## Fatstuff

Cheat food update - another tiger bread with chicken breast. Felt guilty so am having a home made meat only sweet and sour pork dish. No rice no bread! Mainly tinned tomatoes cinnamon and spices for the sauce. I will be having this for dinner later, the mrs is making it!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol how u feelin?


At first very very sick. It seems to make me sick for around an hour after taking, the peak being at 45-60 minutes. Then its all fine.

I feel very warm. Not sweaty cos i'm doing nothing, but very hot, I know if I do anything I will begin to sweat.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> At first very very sick. It seems to make me sick for around an hour after taking, the peak being at 45-60 minutes. Then its all fine.
> 
> I feel very warm. Not sweaty cos i'm doing nothing, but very hot, I know if I do anything I will begin to sweat.


Is it twice as bad? I need to go into a shopping centre on Monday, would it be wise on 400?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Is it twice as bad? I need to go into a shopping centre on Monday, would it be wise on 400?


hmmm hard to say. I just had something to eat, was fine. Then just ran up my stairs to get to my laptop and began sweating. So I probably wouldn't to be honest.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I wouldn't say twice as bad either.


----------



## Fatstuff

Right then 400 tonight, I only got work tomorrow which is mainly outside, see how I feel and have 200 tomorrow night probably and back on 400 for couple nights. Play it by ear depending on weather and whatever I'm doing. Just had a biscuit btw lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Are you on some massive cheat or something?


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Are you on some massive cheat or something?


I know, I'm a devil! Got any medley bars?


----------



## Another Excuse

A biscuit?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I know, I'm a devil! Got any medley bars?


What diet are you running?


----------



## Fatstuff

It's called a protein fat and carb diet


----------



## Fatstuff

If you read all the posts you would know


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> If you read all the posts you would know


Are you just fatting it up?


----------



## jayice

hi everyone! sorry if im hijacking abit

My names jay and i should be startining dnp this coming week aswell!

the caps i'll be using is dosed at 250mg. i plan to run it for 15 days. 2-3days at 250mg and then 500mg for the rest.

i was reading from a good guide that when ur taking dnp because of its 36hour half life that it should be spilt like this e.g. Monday 1 cap 6am-2nd cap 6pm. Tuesday 1st cap 6pm 2nd cap 6am and so on. do u think this is a guide way to dose it?

and whats u guys take on dnp and aas. as im thinking of using epistane for 4 weeks with this and not expecting to gain muscle (is it an option?) but atleast be a bit more shredded when the fat falls off. could this work aswell?

thanks alot guys!


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> hi everyone! sorry if im hijacking abit
> 
> My names jay and i should be startining dnp this coming week aswell!
> 
> the caps i'll be using is dosed at 250mg. i plan to run it for 15 days. 2-3days at 250mg and then 500mg for the rest.
> 
> i was reading from a good guide that when ur taking dnp because of its 36hour half life that it should be spilt like this e.g. Monday 1 cap 6am-2nd cap 6pm. Tuesday 1st cap 6pm 2nd cap 6am and so on. do u think this is a guide way to dose it?
> 
> and whats u guys take on dnp and aas. as im thinking of using epistane for 4 weeks with this and not expecting to gain muscle (is it an option?) but atleast be a bit more shredded when the fat falls off. could this work aswell?
> 
> thanks alot guys!


you didn't read a good guide- you read an american guide, which sorry to say, is full sh*t mostly.. THERE IS NO PROOF that DNP has a 36 hour half life... by temp measuring on me and 2 others, i'd say its subject to individual metabolism, but somewhere between 8-12hours.

DNP is protein sparing, I did my first cycle with no AAS, and lost no muscle that i coudl notice, and I ran 21 days, building up to 1500mg/day..

The best option is to take it at night after work, and again before bed (if splitting dose) so that you sweat at home/bed rather than at work..

as for epistane.. it wont' work any more or less than it usually does....

the best fat loss will be achieved with a low carb diet.. i'm losing about 200g-400g/day..

I started 6 weeks ago now at 110kg, and am down to 98.6 this morn... i have a cheat day sunday (i've posted my diet previously).. its my 3rd cycle.. but the results are better than any of my last 2, as i ate to many carbs before..


----------



## ausbuilt

fatmanstan! said:


> Right then 400 tonight, I only got work tomorrow which is mainly outside, see how I feel and have 200 tomorrow night probably and back on 400 for couple nights. Play it by ear depending on weather and whatever I'm doing. Just had a biscuit btw lol!





The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Are you on some massive cheat or something?


i fear fatmanstan may retain fatman status at the current rate.. DNP is good... but.. with high carbs.. really you can lose more weight with a keto diet.. but a low carb or keto with DNP is outrageous... best fat loss ever..


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> i fear fatmanstan may retain fatman status at the current rate.. DNP is good... but.. with high carbs.. really you can lose more weight with a keto diet.. but a low carb or keto with DNP is outrageous... best fat loss ever..


Lol I know I know, im back on board now just had a protein only meal - well apart from tinned tomato and spices ( see other post) thats me done for today apart from pre bed shake! Maccys shake ( jokin )


----------



## Fatstuff

Anyway it was only a mini roll an angel cake and biscuit (ok yeah and the tiger bread) . At least I'm honest about my sh1t!


----------



## jayice

ausbuilt said:


> you didn't read a good guide- you read an american guide, which sorry to say, is full sh*t mostly.. THERE IS NO PROOF that DNP has a 36 hour half life... by temp measuring on me and 2 others, i'd say its subject to individual metabolism, but somewhere between 8-12hours.
> 
> DNP is protein sparing, I did my first cycle with no AAS, and lost no muscle that i coudl notice, and I ran 21 days, building up to 1500mg/day..
> 
> The best option is to take it at night after work, and again before bed (if splitting dose) so that you sweat at home/bed rather than at work..
> 
> as for epistane.. it wont' work any more or less than it usually does....
> 
> the best fat loss will be achieved with a low carb diet.. i'm losing about 200g-400g/day..
> 
> I started 6 weeks ago now at 110kg, and am down to 98.6 this morn... i have a cheat day sunday (i've posted my diet previously).. its my 3rd cycle.. but the results are better than any of my last 2, as i ate to many carbs before..


thanks for the reply ausbuilt! woh 1500mg must have been hell bro! your body must be very tolerant of dnps effects!..ok i understand especially as its crystallised aswell so it would leave the body a lot faster than powdered. so should i be looking at something like maybe 9 am and then 9 pm everyday instead of the alternation i suggested!? as im currently a student so have my days free to burn at home! lol


----------



## jayice

fatmanstan! said:


> Anyway it was only a mini roll an angel cake and biscuit (ok yeah and the tiger bread) . At least I'm honest about my sh1t!


hows the sweating and heat with the carbs your consuming fatmanstan? has it increased?


----------



## Fatstuff

jayice said:


> thanks for the reply ausbuilt! woh 1500mg must have been hell bro! your body must be very tolerant of dnps effects!..ok i understand especially as its crystallised aswell so it would leave the body a lot faster than powdered. so should i be looking at something like maybe 9 am and then 9 pm everyday instead of the alternation i suggested!? as im currently a student so have my days free to burn at home! lol


I am taking 400 mg tonight before bed in one go to sleep through most of the effects! Don't know if that helps


----------



## Fatstuff

jayice said:


> hows the sweating and heat with the carbs your consuming fatmanstan? has it increased?


Seriously the biggest factor in the heat for me is how much air I got in the room if u understand me. If I'm in a stuffy room carbs or no carbs I sweat like a b1tch. Or if i do something active indoors. I'm ok outdoors. It's weird it's like u react to heat very quickly and easily and then sweat!


----------



## massiccio

Air movement will cool you off, still air will not. Example : clothes dry faster in a windy winter day than a very hot summer day with still air.

the air will evaporate minute quantity of humidity on the skin , with greatest temp reduction.

No air , your body will compensate with more sweat , like you go from air cooled to water cooled , sort of.......

Now , increased sweeting require energy, that will increase overall cals burning. problem is: I dont know HOW MANY cals exactly.

The extra sweat will accelerate fat loss somehow, even if I suspect the extra cals burned are minimal , maybe hundreds or so , in that case better avoid sweating and cut some food out. I'll check how to quantify those extra cals, out of curiosity

Good luck with your course. I did some runs with DNP, got a substantial order on the way, thinking to save that for the winter. With the heating off , shoud be not too bad....but on the "hot " season , that stuff is killing me off. DNP + keto diet made me a zombie, also my BMR dropped into "starvation mode"


----------



## SteamRod

massiccio said:


> increased sweeting require energy,


Is that why people run in plastic bags?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SteamRod said:


> Is that why people run in plastic bags?


Sauna suits!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Carrying a towel with me now and wiping myself off every now and again.

This ain't for pussies!


----------



## Another Excuse

You not got your own personal wiper?


----------



## Fatstuff

dont think i am going to do 400 and go to work then lol


----------



## Fatstuff

hows your workouts JP


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ad53ggz said:


> You not got your own personal wiper?


If you had shown up for work then yes!



fatmanstan! said:


> dont think i am going to do 400 and go to work then lol


  I don't blame ya...



fatmanstan! said:


> hows your workouts JP


Was out for 7 weeks with back injury and been doing cardio eod for the last 3 weeks, so havn't lifted a weight in 10 weeks. However my cardiovascular system is better than it has ever been and I feel great.


----------



## Fatstuff

ooooooooh


----------



## invisiblekid

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Was out for 7 weeks with back injury and been doing cardio eod for the last 3 weeks, so havn't lifted a weight in 10 weeks. However my cardiovascular system is better than it has ever been and I feel great.


What's your injury mate? It's a nightmare getting back in the gym after/with a back injury. I'm suffering from osteoarthritis of the lower back.

When are you expecting to lift again?


----------



## Another Excuse

ah....yeah sick day day today! least it gives you a chance to rub yourself up


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

invisiblekid said:


> What's your injury mate? It's a nightmare getting back in the gym after/with a back injury. I'm suffering from osteoarthritis of the lower back.
> 
> When are you expecting to lift again?


I could have been back lifting 3 weeks ago but havn't done it yet. I'm just dieting and doing cardio at the minute, will be back in at some point during this month.



ad53ggz said:


> ah....yeah sick day day today! least it gives you a chance to rub yourself up


I think you need www.whenstraightmengogay.com


----------



## Another Excuse

im not even sure im brave enough to click on that link.... i have seen some of your other posts!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ad53ggz said:


> im not even sure im brave enough to click on that link.... i have seen some of your other posts!


haha its not a real link!


----------



## Another Excuse

welll... now i feel like an even bigger idiot than usual! time to go back to cowering in the corner


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ad53ggz said:


> welll... now i feel like an even bigger idiot than usual! time to go back to cowering in the corner


Damn right!

I've just started sweating badly again, just got back in the house from doing something and i'm very very sweaty


----------



## Fatstuff

what does ur name say?


----------



## Another Excuse

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Damn right!
> 
> I've just started sweating badly again,* just got back in the house from doing something and i'm very very sweaty*


got to take it outside now have we... really am off to hide now!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Bad point about DNP:

Now i'm an alpha male, I mean I'm super manly. 99% of the rooms I walk into I am the most alpha in there. However I am now sweating like Gary Glitter at half term, and I am dowsing myself with a big pink towel.

Alpha down to 87%.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Bad point about DNP:
> 
> Now i'm an alpha male, I mean I'm super manly. 99% of the rooms I walk into I am the most alpha in there. However I am now sweating like Gary Glitter at half term, and I am dowsing myself with a big pink towel. I have a big obsession with a bloke in make up!
> 
> Alpha down to 57%.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

hmmm, I think my alpha levels trump the pink towel more than that.


----------



## Fatstuff

Its the other bit that drops it


----------



## Another Excuse

what relating himself to gary glitter?

@fatmanstan did you take 400mg last night? how you doing this morning?


----------



## Fatstuff

No mate bottled it!!! Tomorrow night I am!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

rocking 400mg today aswell!


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> rocking 400mg today aswell!


It's alright for you!! I got things to do places to be :lol:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

OK, right. DNP is freakin' harsh!

I woke up very ill at 4.30am, after going to sleep at midnight. I thought, ouch i've got cardio in an hour. Took 3g vitc c, and 2 multivitamins, a glass of water, and wheezed off to sleep.

Got up at 8am, so missed cardio. I'm dripping in sweat, i'm uncomfortable, irratable, I only just made it to the toilet for a sh.it, I've got 2 tissues rammed up my nose con of constant snot leaking out my nose. I can barely breathe, I think the cold has got to my chest and i'm wheezing for air.

This ain't for pussies, you've gotta be a man for this sh.it, and I honestly wouldn't reccomend it to anyone. People say you can lose weight on it, but with the sides I'm feeling today, I am frigging working for it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> OK, right. DNP is freakin' harsh!
> 
> I woke up very ill at 4.30am, after going to sleep at midnight. I thought, ouch i've got cardio in an hour. Took 3g vitc c, and 2 multivitamins, a glass of water, and wheezed off to sleep.
> 
> Got up at 8am, so missed cardio. I'm dripping in sweat, i'm uncomfortable, irratable, I only just made it to the toilet for a sh.it, I've got 2 tissues rammed up my nose con of constant snot leaking out my nose. I can barely breathe, I think the cold has got to my chest and i'm wheezing for air.
> 
> This ain't for pussies, you've gotta be a man for this sh.it, and I honestly wouldn't reccomend it to anyone. People say you can lose weight on it, but with the sides I'm feeling today, I am frigging working for it!


I should mention the cold isn't caused by the DNP, but makes me feel alot worse.


----------



## Another Excuse

Ultimate warrior?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ad53ggz said:


> Ultimate warrior?


Errr, yes?


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> OK, right. DNP is freakin' harsh!
> 
> I woke up very ill at 4.30am, after going to sleep at midnight. I thought, ouch i've got cardio in an hour. Took 3g vitc c, and 2 multivitamins, a glass of water, and wheezed off to sleep.
> 
> Got up at 8am, so missed cardio. I'm dripping in sweat, i'm uncomfortable, irratable, I only just made it to the toilet for a sh.it, I've got 2 tissues rammed up my nose con of constant snot leaking out my nose. I can barely breathe, I think the cold has got to my chest and i'm wheezing for air.
> 
> This ain't for pussies, you've gotta be a man for this sh.it, and I honestly wouldn't reccomend it to anyone. People say you can lose weight on it, but with the sides I'm feeling today, I am frigging working for it!


no offence here, you've jumped the gun dosage wise, its obvious 200mg can and does work extremly well, im concerned people need to be out of breath or sweating like hell just to justify its working in them.......when these symptoms appear its when you have to back off as things are happening that shouldn't be in the body, ie; water not being used in the right places in the body, which can lead to long term sides.

The fine balance is knowing it is working and having the patience to stick to the plan and ride it out, not higher the dose until your dripping with sweat to confirm its the real deal.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> no offence here, you've jumped the gun dosage wise, its obvious 200mg can and does work extremly well, im concerned people need to be out of breath or sweating like hell just to justify its working in them.......when these symptoms appear its when you have to back off as things are happening that shouldn't be in the body, ie; water not being used in the right places in the body, which can lead to long term sides.
> 
> The fine balance is knowing it is working and having the patience to stick to the plan and ride it out, not higher the dose until your dripping with sweat to confirm its the real deal.


I guess you took offence to me denying you a source request then :lol:

Dosages in terms of any drug be it, steroids or paracetamol is completly personal. No set does is going to work for anyone.

I did state the breathing issue is not in relation to DNP.

Reagrding your definition of 'fine balance' I wouldn't agree in any way.


----------



## Fatstuff

I have literally no sides today so might take one when I get home not sure yet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I have literally no sides today so might take one when I get home not sure yet


Go to 400 mate.

The main thing for me, if the sweating. The sides are very similar to 200, just more sweating.

For example, I sweat after running up aout 15 stairs.

I have noticed however my energy levels are alot lower than they were on 200, its sometimes more effort than it should be to walk about.


----------



## Fatstuff

Taking mrs out tonight - engagement anniversary dinner, got shopping in a shopping centre tomorrow and moving house Wednesday. I don't want to mess myself up too much for these things, but because im feeling no sides I feel like I could up the dose....., ooh what a conundrum


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Taking mrs out tonight - engagement anniversary dinner, got shopping in a shopping centre tomorrow and moving house Wednesday. I don't want to mess myself up too much for these things, but because im feeling no sides I feel like I could up the dose....., ooh what a conundrum


It was "Anthony83".

If its gonna be a problem I wouldn't risk it. I am just very much into experimentation and out of sheer curiosity I need to do these things.


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It was "Anthony83".
> 
> If its gonna be a problem I wouldn't risk it. I am just very much into experimentation and out of sheer curiosity I need to do these things.


it be interesting how long you last at 400mg as when i done my cycle i wimped out after 3 days lol


----------



## Fatstuff

I am with u there brother!!! I might take 400 Monday night as a test and 200 Tuesday night before movin day and then bump up the jam bump it up while your 4rse is sweating and your fat is burnin.


----------



## Fatstuff

And I never got asked by that one btw


----------



## jayice

Hi guys weird question but was just wondering does dnp help increase fitness levels like will it be able to burn fat inside of the body aswell as the out?

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*matt* said:


> it be interesting how long you last at 400mg as when i done my cycle i wimped out after 3 days lol


haha, I do wanna try 600 aswell. I am far too much into experimentation for my own good! If your ever up for it, lets do 600!



fatmanstan! said:


> I am with u there brother!!! I might take 400 Monday night as a test and 200 Tuesday night before movin day and then bump up the jam bump it up while your 4rse is sweating and your fat is burnin.


Yeah do in, you can join me in this uncomfortable hell!!!!



jayice said:


> Hi guys weird question but was just wondering does dnp help increase fitness levels like will it be able to burn fat inside of the body aswell as the out?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Nope, is does NOTHING for fitness


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol imagine that, a pill that could make you fit without exercise


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol imagine that, a pill that could make you fit without exercise


I think the only place you can get that is in the olden days from the dodgy father and son selling bottles of "Magic Tonic".


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I think the only place you can get that is in the olden days from the dodgy father and son selling bottles of "Magic Tonic".


Want some snake oil boy!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Want some snake oil boy!


Want some man fat?!?!


----------



## Fatstuff

Manfatstan!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I just woke up drenched with sweat in my eyes, it burns!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol I'm about to get in the bath, bad idea?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol I'm about to get in the bath, bad idea?


I don't know yet mate. I'm a smelly cu.nt 

Nah, erm, if its hot then I couldn't handle it. Maybe have a tepid bath?


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm alive it went ok


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I'm alive it went ok


How was it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Think i'm gonna stick with 400mg for a while.


----------



## jayice

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Nope, is does NOTHING for fitness


kl man was just wondering if dnp only targets subcutaneous fat or fat found inside the body aswell?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

jayice said:


> kl man was just wondering if dnp only targets subcutaneous fat or fat found inside the body aswell?


ohhh right!

I have no idea!


----------



## Guest

jayice said:


> kl man was just wondering if dnp only targets subcutaneous fat or fat found inside the body aswell?


Thats a good question i havent read anything to suggest it only targets subq or the other, but you got me wondering now!

I would hazard a guess that its not fussy and fat will be used from both places as it would on a calorie restricted diet.


----------



## Jim78

it mainly *seems* to target the fat we hate......around the mid-section for some....but great reason.


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I guess you took offence to me denying you a source request then :lol:
> 
> Dosages in terms of any drug be it, steroids or paracetamol is completly personal. No set does is going to work for anyone.
> 
> I did state the breathing issue is not in relation to DNP.
> 
> Reagrding your definition of 'fine balance' I wouldn't agree in any way.


No, I have a source, I also have two bottles of them lying around albeit not as highly dosed as yours by the sounds, hence my PM showing interest...but thanks.

I was offering some advice as you seem to be turning into a women with the dose your on lol, but crack on dude, just be aware that if your out of breath and getting these sides for more than a few days Id seriosuly consider reducing your dose, but thats up to you, you'll also find countless accounts that explain that after running high doses, many now just run a nice small dose with the CORRECT diet and get BETTER results.

Btw, wasn't it you who 1st approached me with regards to sourcing DNP a few months back, I just checked and still have the PM.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> No, I have a source, I also have two bottles of them lying around albeit not as highly dosed as yours by the sounds, hence my PM showing interest...but thanks.
> 
> I was offering some advice as you seem to be turning into a women with the dose your on lol, but crack on dude, just be aware that if your out of breath and getting these sides for more than a few days Id seriosuly consider reducing your dose, but thats up to you, you'll also find countless accounts that explain that after running high doses, many now just run a nice small dose with the CORRECT diet and get BETTER results.
> 
> Btw, wasn't it you who 1st approached me with regards to sourcing DNP a few months back, I just checked and still have the PM.


Hmm possibly.

But I to PM me after I created a 10 page thread telling people not to contact me regarding DNP sourcing I found it ridiculous that you would PM me.

I did mention the breathing was due to a cold, but for some reason you chose to ignore this. I have no idea why you capitalised "correct" and "better"?


----------



## massiccio

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol imagine that, a pill that could make you fit without exercise


lean , yes....

fit .... no way! cardio made me fit. DNP made me sick as a puppy!


----------



## Guest

massiccio said:


> lean , yes....
> 
> fit .... no way! cardio made me fit. DNP made me sick as a puppy!


Sick in what way mate? Trying to gether as much info as possable


----------



## Guest

And are your sides still bad @ 400mg jp? Or is it to hard to tell with the cold etc?

Learning a lot from this thread


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Hmm possibly.
> 
> But I to PM me after I created a 10 page thread telling people not to contact me regarding DNP sourcing I found it ridiculous that you would PM me.
> 
> I did mention the breathing was due to a cold, but for some reason you chose to ignore this. I have no idea why you capitalised "correct" and "better"?


Did not see the thread in question or I wouldn't have bud, I only read selective threads on here thesedays dude, sorry if I missed it.

Taking DNP, something that knocks your immune defence to pieces isn't the best timing then is it. Have run 2 cycles, so just trying to pass on some knowledge from what I learned from it thats all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> And are your sides still bad @ 400mg jp? Or is it to hard to tell with the cold etc?
> 
> Learning a lot from this thread


The sides in total are not as bad, its purely just increased sweating. SO its worth going up to 400mg, well I think it is. If its just purely more sweat on increased dosages then yes I'll keep bumping higher.



Jim78 said:


> Did not see the thread in question or I wouldn't have bud, I only read selective threads on here thesedays dude, sorry if I missed it.
> 
> Taking DNP, something that knocks your immune defence to pieces isn't the best timing then is it. Have run 2 cycles, so just trying to pass on some knowledge from what I learned from it thats all.


I did bump it today and changed the title to "do not PM asking for DNP sources"

But being a dick via pm is no way to conduct yourself.


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The sides in total are not as bad, its purely just increased sweating. SO its worth going up to 400mg, well I think it is. If its just purely more sweat on increased dosages then yes I'll keep bumping higher.
> 
> I did bump it today and changed the title to "do not PM asking for DNP sources"
> 
> But being a dick via pm is no way to conduct yourself.


Well you've just recieved a PM with what you asked for, so.......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> Well you've just recieved a PM with what you asked for, so.......


replied


----------



## Jim78

Just a few tidbits for those pondering higher doses, not gospel but quotes from someone I hold in high regard about the subject.



> I think DNP has a number of very good uses, but in much lower doses to those commonly advocated on line. There is also a lot of claptrap about how to use it too, with some people claiming that you need to consume large amounts of carbs to feel the heat!
> 
> DNP can be dangerous, as with many agents, the devil is in the dose. As Stephen said, their is no negative feedback on DNP, and neither is their an effective intervention for poisoning which they can dish out at A&E. There are also numerous problems that occur at higher doses - some one sees, and some which you don't, and some of these are irreversible.





> These are all bad signs, suggesting there were underlying problems afoot. Effective DNP use should not result in water retention, let alone the other symptoms that you mention.





> One of the problems with agents such as DNP is that because of the way in which they work, they can cause lots of disruptions below the surface. Sometimes these show up as little, innocuous symptoms (fluid retention / cramps or maybe feeling like one has a cold ), but can be a tell tail sign of trouble at mill. Another problem with cookie cutter approaches is that some people have medical history - some mental health disorders (depression spectrum), family history of CVP problems, problem with clotting, CFS/ME, allergies, tumor susceptibility , etc all can make things very complicated, and unfortunately because whilst the use of dnp is widespread in a research context, but not in a treatment context, many clinicians will not be accounting for the long term effects of dnp on the body.
> 
> All that said, DNP does have some great uses, and low doses can seriously lever up cardio efforts. It can even be used (as part of an integrated protocol) to help induce fibre type changes to have characteristics not normally found in humans.
> 
> J


Quotes from Joshua who is a mod on here but not sure he visits much, well worth reading though


----------



## massiccio

jayice said:


> kl man was just wondering if dnp only targets subcutaneous fat or fat found inside the body aswell?


I guess will target any fat. AAS + training target intramuscolar& ventral fat very much, providing one does not let estrogen take over, or start eating all the pies and donughts in sight. Sub cutaneus is the last for most people, save for few bastardsthat have a thin skin since birth.Ventral fat also has a metabolic expenditure, about 1/4 that of lean muscle. IE use up cals. even at rest, or when we move. Sub cutaneus is dead use upo FK all, that must be another reason why when I'm 10kg lighter, the game get harder.

Anyway, I wanted to share this : the first time I went up to 600. I kept myself hyperhydrated, took 4x15ml glicerin(glycerol) a day, + elettrolites (salt from Morrison: 40% sodium cloride, 40%potassium cloride, 20%magnesium cloride, miss calcium, that I eat from food sources. Calcium &magnesium at the same time isn't good, anyway).

The glycerol helped. Somer people have bad reaction to glycerol. If not, may help in keeping the body superhydrated, while keepingt carbs low. No need for it if carbs are at a decent level.

I took anti oxidants to be safe, I eat plenty fruit, as suggested on a DNP cycle. Check the correlation between fructose> liver glycogen> gluconeogenesys. Topping up liver glycogen stop metabolic catabolism (in this situation).

I reckon DNP can be good at times, but isn't that good.... at other times cardio , diet and hard training , supported, is a better way, for me. DNP make myn training session c.rap. I would put DNP at the end of, say , a 6 week heavy duty cycle, when deloading. That will dry me out nicely.


----------



## massiccio

fusion405 said:


> Sick in what way mate? Trying to gether as much info as possable


 sick.... unwelll, no energy, letargy , unwilling to train , or to do anything. At 400 & 600, respectively onn the sofa & in bed most of the day, just gettin up for toilet, drinking, eating. That was a 8 days spell.

200mg a day keep me on the move, I did 2 1/2weeks on it.

No macth on how good I feel when I start to push on the cardio. That make me feel good, energetic, became addictive somehow.

Two different beast.

DNP can have it's use , sure , but isn't a magic pill that will resolve BF % issues gratuitously.If cardio can make one fitter, DNP most likely will make one a wreck compared to it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

massiccio said:


> sick.... unwelll, no energy, letargy , unwilling to train , or to do anything. At 400 & 600, respectively onn the sofa & in bed most of the day, just gettin up for toilet, drinking, eating. That was a 8 days spell.
> 
> 200mg a day keep me on the move, I did 2 1/2weeks on it.
> 
> No macth on how good I feel when I start to push on the cardio. That make me feel good, energetic, became addictive somehow.
> 
> Two different beast.
> 
> DNP can have it's use , sure , but isn't a magic pill that will resolve BF % issues gratuitously.If cardio can make one fitter, DNP most likely will make one a wreck compared to it


Thats a good post, very true.

Cardio can become addictive. And you feel great.

I think far too many people think they can use DNP and not do cardio or eat right (fatmanstan :whistling: ).


----------



## Thunderstruck

Im hoping my DNP will arrive in the next few days, have all the vit c, taurine etc at the ready and have began to lower my carbs right down and increase my cardio so everything is in place for when it arrives.

Am inclined to run a lower dose for 3 weeks (prob 200mg) rather than keep bumping it up til im uncomfortable, i think the results will be better due to still being able to train, sleep and manage life alot better than at higher doses where i think people suffer with training, sleeping etc which is surely what needs to be the basis of any results in the first place.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Im hoping my DNP will arrive in the next few days, have all the vit c, taurine etc at the ready and have began to lower my carbs right down and increase my cardio so everything is in place for when it arrives.
> 
> Am inclined to run a lower dose for 3 weeks (prob 200mg) rather than keep bumping it up til im uncomfortable, i think the results will be better due to still being able to train, sleep and manage life alot better than at higher doses where i think people suffer with training, sleeping etc which is surely what needs to be the basis of any results in the first place.


I'de say thats a good idea if you have things to do day to day.

However if you don't, I find 400mg is not crazy for, I know I can do cardio on, just very sweaty.


----------



## massiccio

Also , for me, the psycological sides of rely on a pill , or hard work :

when off a DNP cycle, I found myself eating all **** , with little regard. Probabily , on the back of my mind , I'm thinking I can burn the lot with another handfull of pills.

When bursting my ass with cardio, , I was more sensible with diet choice. Maybe other factors have to be accounted for, like me being nearly off AAS, minimal HTR test, rebound from DHT derivative, you know, that ****ty feeling.......

But I wouldnt dismiss the "easy way out" factor when the pill does most of the work.

I'll take them again , sure, but only on certain timesof the year


----------



## Thunderstruck

Yeah will have to be going to work and unfortunatley it wont look good to greet clients with sweat pouring down my face!! I also have my weights, cardio and diet better than theyve ever been so dont want to ruin the 'foundations'. i want the dnp to move it all onto the next level not just to swap one for the other.

Bring it on!!!!


----------



## Big Dawg

Man, this thread's got long lol! Everyone's obsessed with DNP! I'm running 600mg a day at the moment (accurately dosed powder DNP) but I think I've built up a bit of a tolerance cos I just run it intermittently. Getting warm though!


----------



## Big Dawg

Thunderstruck said:


> Yeah will have to be going to work and unfortunatley it wont look good to greet clients with sweat pouring down my face!! I also have my weights, cardio and diet better than theyve ever been so dont want to ruin the 'foundations'. i want the dnp to move it all onto the next level not just to swap one for the other.
> 
> Bring it on!!!!


That's the best way to run it! Have everything else as strict as can be, add DNP and you'll triple your fat loss IME. Doing it lazily gets you nowhere quickly from what I've found. The only way you'll get through work, IME, is if you take it all in the evening and don't eat during the day, a la intermittent fasting. This = much less heat during the day!


----------



## Fatstuff

Woke up had litre of water an ephedrine and a black coffee. Trained chest and bis fasted (aminos) and did........ Wait for it....... 15 minutes cardio. Take that adipose deposits. Oooooooosh!!!! Oh yeah and now I'm sweating like raptor at a pool party :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck

I know you dont see the real results until a while after the course ends but are you guys feeling any positive effects yet? are you looking leaner? feeling lighter etc? or just ****in hot.


----------



## ausbuilt

yep, been on 400mg/day (all before bed) for 4 weeks, and on the diet for 6 weeks, and i've gone from 110 to 98.8 so far.. 4 more weeks to go....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> I know you dont see the real results until a while after the course ends but are you guys feeling any positive effects yet? are you looking leaner? feeling lighter etc? or just ****in hot.


I feel fatter and flatter! This cold I have is making me feel pretty bad but its slightly better today. Still can't taste any food or smell anything but meh



ausbuilt said:


> yep, been on 400mg/day (all before bed) for 4 weeks, and on the diet for 6 weeks, and i've gone from 110 to 98.8 so far.. 4 more weeks to go....


And are you still holding water?


----------



## ausbuilt

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> And are you still holding water?


definitely... from the DNP+ the test (1.6g/week) + anadrol-50 (150mg/day).. but, not as moon faced as you might think...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> definitely... from the DNP+ the test (1.6g/week) + anadrol-50 (150mg/day).. but, not as moon faced as you might think...


Groovy sh.it Aus.

How do you find 400mg then? Whats the level of sweating? What cardio you doing? How are you dieting?


----------



## Big Dawg

Thunderstruck said:


> I know you dont see the real results until a while after the course ends but are you guys feeling any positive effects yet? are you looking leaner? feeling lighter etc? or just ****in hot.


TBH I always look noticeably leaner after 4 days on it. I look a bit better a few days after I stop, but the water retention isn't a huge issue for me (I'm not that lean though, so that could explain it).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The first day I up the dose is the worst, after that it seems to get easier.


----------



## ausbuilt

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Groovy sh.it Aus.
> 
> How do you find 400mg then? Whats the level of sweating? What cardio you doing? How are you dieting?


i find it takes real effort to walk, get through the day.. but while I'm warm, i'm not to sweaty... but at night, when i take the dose.. the bed/pillow is soaked..

i do 20-30min cardio 5 days/week (i do AM training, weights, Pm Weights and cardio), as well as the diet as outlined here:

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/articles-forum/1157-dieting-getting-ready-competition.html

only diff is I do the DNP, and I only do T3+ clen 2on/2off (alternating with Yohimine+ECA).


----------



## L00NEY

massiccio said:


> sick.... unwelll, no energy, letargy , unwilling to train , or to do anything. At 400 & 600, respectively onn the sofa & in bed most of the day, just gettin up for toilet, drinking, eating. That was a 8 days spell.
> 
> 200mg a day keep me on the move, I did 2 1/2weeks on it.
> 
> No macth on how good I feel when I start to push on the cardio. That make me feel good, energetic, became addictive somehow.
> 
> Two different beast.
> 
> DNP can have it's use , sure , but isn't a magic pill that will resolve BF % issues gratuitously.If cardio can make one fitter, DNP most likely will make one a wreck compared to it


I have to agree with this. Im on a course of dnp right now and running on 200mg ed. i bumped it up to 400 then 600 and tell you what, i nearly died at 600 after shagging my bird. she thought i was going to have a heart attack I was so out of breath it was unbearable and the heat and lethargy is unreal. it is shifting the weight and glad i tried it but it certainly not a magic pill. and yes you jizz does go bright yellow it illuminates in the dark!


----------



## SteamRod

AlasTTTair said:


> That's the best way to run it! Have everything else as strict as can be, add DNP and you'll triple your fat loss IME. Doing it lazily gets you nowhere quickly from what I've found. The only way you'll get through work, IME, is if you take it all in the evening and don't eat during the day, a la intermittent fasting. This = much less heat during the day!


Hi mate,

how many cals per for your BW do you do? I am debating doing a 2 week course in a few weeks and like the idea of trying IF

As for tolerance yeah for sure I can handle 600mg ed now easily compared to when I first had it 400 was almost too much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well todays been a wash.

Woke up at 1pm in the afternoon had a high calorie shake, went back to sleep until just now (8.15pm). Need to ram the rest of my cals down me now!


----------



## Fatstuff

Took 400 mg last night, didn't sweat much through the night, well not as much as I thought, kept waking up through the night but weren't too bad. My hips are aching this Morning - strange side effect. Any explanations of that welcome. Feel quite lethargic


----------



## Guest

fatmanstan! said:


> Took 400 mg last night, didn't sweat much through the night, well not as much as I thought, kept waking up through the night but weren't too bad. My hips are aching this Morning - strange side effect. Any explanations of that welcome. Feel quite lethargic


Not sure is it anything to do with hydration? About a month in to my accutane i had sore hips too which i put down to drying out but it quickly subsided.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

No, not heard of the dry hips mate.

I'm yet too take any at night, so not sure what its like.


----------



## Fatstuff

They are ok now, it kept waking me up so I had to turn over every now and again


----------



## Fatstuff

400mg is a piece of p1ss compared to the first day. I think it was because the weather was really warm so I sweated like fvck, the lethargy is worse so I'm sure if it was a hotter day it would be a struggle. I will take 200mg tonight as moving house tomorrow but jumping straight back onto 400mg after that!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> 400mg is a piece of p1ss compared to the first day. I think it was because the weather was really warm so I sweated like fvck, the lethargy is worse so I'm sure if it was a hotter day it would be a struggle. I will take 200mg tonight as moving house tomorrow but jumping straight back onto 400mg after that!


I'm dieing on 400mg, feel like I can't be bothered to move and everything is alot harder to do. Not ready for 600mg but I will get there.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Getting a bit sick of sweating now, very annoying.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Another question for the guys already on dnp, why have you decided to take a dose that leaves you lathargic, tired etc? surely your workouts will suffer big time thats if you get to do any at all? Do you not feel a lower dose for longer would reap better overall benefits or are you literally blasting for a short period and hoping for the best results??

I have just read that paragraph back and it sounds like im having a dig but im honestly not, im just interested from voices of experience.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Another question for the guys already on dnp, why have you decided to take a dose that leaves you lathargic, tired etc? surely your workouts will suffer big time thats if you get to do any at all? Do you not feel a lower dose for longer would reap better overall benefits or are you literally blasting for a short period and hoping for the best results??
> 
> I have just read that paragraph back and it sounds like im having a dig but im honestly not, im just interested from voices of experience.


I am on the dose i'm on purely because I like to experiment with things. I don't like to just do what people say, I like to find out and mess about.

I also believe pretty much that higher doses reap better results. Obviously I have no idea if this is true with DNP, but its worth a shot.

I don't want to go up to 600mg, but I will do purely for experimentation.

And no I didn't think you was having a dig mate.


----------



## Guest

Thunderstruck said:


> Another question for the guys already on dnp, why have you decided to take a dose that leaves you lathargic, tired etc? surely your workouts will suffer big time thats if you get to do any at all? Do you not feel a lower dose for longer would reap better overall benefits or are you literally blasting for a short period and hoping for the best results??
> 
> I have just read that paragraph back and it sounds like im having a dig but im honestly not, im just interested from voices of experience.


I was wondering the same myself and then i was reading about dnp on wikipedia and it states the higher the dose the more fat you lose, which i then thaught was a bit silly to put that on there as somebody might read that, take a silly dose and give it even more of a bad name... Anyway im blabbing, the more you take the more you burn, although when i start mine it will only be 200mg, if i cant function on dnp i wont be using it for long!


----------



## Guest

" As the dose increases and energy production is made more inefficient, metabolic rate increases (and more fat is burned) in order to compensate for the inefficiency and meet energy demands."


----------



## Thunderstruck

Cheers guys.

Im hoping mine arrives tomorrow, have got a 'plan' of what im going to do but that may be torn up pretty quickly as you blatanly cant tell how your going to feel on it, will be my first time taking it and im so excited i may just wee a little.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Im hoping mine arrives tomorrow, have got a 'plan' of what im going to do but that may be torn up pretty quickly as you blatanly cant tell how your going to feel on it, will be my first time taking it and im so excited i may just wee a little.


As above yes, the metabolism does increase and more fat is burned, but how much more it is increased with each dose I don't really know. In that article I posted it stated something like a 30% increase within an hour and up to a 70% increase within ten hours, but didn't state the dose.

My plans were laid out and have gone to hell. Its pretty bad tbh, makes you feel like hell. I could probably do 200mg for a couple of weeks, however 400mg I am already tired of, and 600mg I probably couldn't handle any more than 2-3 days tops.

I wouldn't want to weight train on dnp, I am just doing cardio at the moment.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Im hoping to take a dosage that i can feel its doing something but at the same time allows me to carry on with my training as my wegiht training is going better than ever lately and i plkan to add more cardio in. If it gets to the point like you say that i cant handle weights then i will defo force myself to do cardio as id hate to end up just using dnp as id feel like im cheating myself out of its full effects.

Will be interesting to see how you guys do and the final results, how long have you got left for this cycle and do you think you will do it again??


----------



## SteamRod

Thunderstruck said:


> Another question for the guys already on dnp, why have you decided to take a dose that leaves you lathargic, tired etc? surely your workouts will suffer big time thats if you get to do any at all? Do you not feel a lower dose for longer would reap better overall benefits or are you literally blasting for a short period and hoping for the best results??
> 
> I have just read that paragraph back and it sounds like im having a dig but im honestly not, im just interested from voices of experience.


everyone will push the envelope once just to see what it is like. Training is fine if you have a stim based pre-wo supp.


----------



## Thunderstruck

i got T5's ready and waiting to take before workouts, plus taurine and vit c pills and will be doing regular checks of body temp at points throughout the day.

All is ready, just need the DNP now haha.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Im hoping to take a dosage that i can feel its doing something but at the same time allows me to carry on with my training as my wegiht training is going better than ever lately and i plkan to add more cardio in. If it gets to the point like you say that i cant handle weights then i will defo force myself to do cardio as id hate to end up just using dnp as id feel like im cheating myself out of its full effects.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how you guys do and the final results, how long have you got left for this cycle and do you think you will do it again??


TBH I would have to be very much out of shape to use DNP again. I think its good if your really out of shape. If your like below 15% I wouldn't say it is wise, but thats my opinion based on the sides I feel.

You wouldn't be cheating yourself out on not doing weights. You will burn substantial calories doing cardio as opposed to some weight training. Cardio will always be better for calorie burning, so for ultimate fat loss I'de reccomend cardio only.


----------



## Guest

The ones i have on order contain vit c and silymarin in them. 200mg of each, has anybody used these ones? Aeolis pharma they are. Should be here any day now


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> TBH I would have to be very much out of shape to use DNP again. I think its good if your really out of shape. If your like below 15% I wouldn't say it is wise, but thats my opinion based on the sides I feel.
> 
> You wouldn't be cheating yourself out on not doing weights. You will burn substantial calories doing cardio as opposed to some weight training. Cardio will always be better for calorie burning, so for ultimate fat loss I'de reccomend cardio only.


Interesting so you think that for example someone at 25% bf would see a bigger benefit from dnp than somebody @15%? im somewhere around 19% and im going to give it a bash anyway, i know i could do well still diet and cardio but we always want that edge dont we, do it that bit faster etc


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> Interesting so you think that for example someone at 25% bf would see a bigger benefit from dnp than somebody @15%? im somewhere around 19% and im going to give it a bash anyway, i know i could do well still diet and cardio but we always want that edge dont we, do it that bit faster etc


No not at all.

What I'm saying is that someone who is under 15% may aswell not bother using them, as its much more bearable and fun to diet using diet and cardio. However that descision is based on my experience of side effects.

If I didn't experience the side effects very bad then I would run it at any condition.


----------



## Guest

And have you had a peek on the scales at all or measured your bf since you started this cycle?

I'm looking forward to feeling the side effects and dreading it at the same time! I only look forward to it because no matter how much i read i will never know what to expect without trying for myself!

Thanks for all the info


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> And have you had a peek on the scales at all or measured your bf since you started this cycle?
> 
> I'm looking forward to feeling the side effects and dreading it at the same time! I only look forward to it because no matter how much i read i will never know what to expect without trying for myself!
> 
> Thanks for all the info


Been on for 5 days I think and coming in at just over 5lbs lighter. But I am holding water.

Bare in mind I am doing 1 hour of cardio, fasted, every other day, so I am working my ass off, and on a calorie controlled diet which is ever decreasing in macros.


----------



## Guest

Sounds like youre doing great well done mate, are you just going to ride it as long as you can or you got an end date in mind?

And your diet is that a keto diet?

I assume after water weight youve prob lost 8+ lbs? Well done


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> Sounds like youre doing great well done mate, are you just going to ride it as long as you can or you got an end date in mind?
> 
> And your diet is that a keto diet?
> 
> I assume after water weight youve prob lost 8+ lbs? Well done


I am gonna ride it, but it won't be for very long, its pretty harsh. My urine could glow in the dark and the sweating is just nasty!

Diet last week was 200g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat, this week im running 175g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat. Next week I will be taking fat down to 45 of fat.

Starting 3 weeks ago at 300g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat.

I couldn't guess how much water i'm holding but certainly am holding it.

I am not doing a keto because I want to lower macros slowly and diet down reasonbly slowly over 9 weeks, then will rebound with a 4 week blast and slin.


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I am gonna ride it, but it won't be for very long, its pretty harsh. My urine could glow in the dark and the sweating is just nasty!
> 
> Diet last week was 200g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat, this week im running 175g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat. Next week I will be taking fat down to 45 of fat.
> 
> Starting 3 weeks ago at 300g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat.
> 
> I couldn't guess how much water i'm holding but certainly am holding it.
> 
> I am not doing a keto because I want to lower macros slowly and diet down reasonbly slowly over 9 weeks, then will rebound with a 4 week blast and slin.


Had to lol at ****. Cant wait to give the mrs a custard facial lol.

Thanks for answering my endless questions, no doubt i'll have 100 more to aske before i start my dnp!

Good luck with it


----------



## Fatstuff

Sweated like fvck in gym today - smashed it still though- no cardio though lol. As for cardio burnin more calories than lifting weights- that's wrong mate. I have lost 4lbs but I gained 2 in water weight on first couple days, for some reason my arms look more muscular. Don't know why weird!


----------



## dt36

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> What I'm saying is that someone who is under 15% may aswell not bother using them, as its much more bearable and fun to diet using diet and cardio. However that descision is based on my experience of side effects.


UW, I ran it in the past under 15%. I got measured on a Bodystat 1500 almost exactly a month before the end of a 5 month diet, and the results came back as 6%. OK, maybe this was not bang on acurate, but it was helping me out when I was seeing weight loss slow down. So to that end, it definately helped me get pass my sticking points. I also used it intermitently through the diet at various stages when needed.

Anyway, enough of my mumbling, my package turned up this morning (yellow caps), so I've just started on 200mg tonight. My plan is to run 200mg for 5 days, then up them to 400mg. However, got a call this afternoon for a fastball contract in Afghanistan next week, so may have to fly on Sunday. This will put a stop to me hitting 400mg next week as I'm not taking it out there in that heat. Contract is only for a week, so if I go, then I'll pick it back up at 200mg as soon as I'm back.

The way these jobs usually go is that they can get cancelled last minute, so that's why I've decided to start them anyway.

I think for this course, I'll run them at night to start off, as it's been a looong time since I've had them.


----------



## Big Dawg

SteamRod said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> how many cals per for your BW do you do? I am debating doing a 2 week course in a few weeks and like the idea of trying IF
> 
> As for tolerance yeah for sure I can handle 600mg ed now easily compared to when I first had it 400 was almost too much.


Exactly the same bro! I was like 190lbs and eating about 2800cals a day (mostly carbs and protein) spread over 3 meals. With 400mg a day (or the equivalent, as I built up tolerance) I was easily taking off 6-7lbs of fat in a week. People say it's not a miracle drug, but if you only take it in the evening, only eat in the evening, train fasted, don't work, spend all day and night with a fan pointed at your head, and don't have any immediate social engagements coming up, it is a miracle drug lol! That was my situation when I used it. While at work? Forget that sh1t!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> As for cardio burnin more calories than lifting weights- that's wrong mate.


How do you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> How do you come to that conclusion?


I'm not going to copy and paste some studies or anything as I'm on my phone but while your on the treadmill you burn calories, while your lifting weights you burn calories but you continue burning calories as your muscles repair itself. 20 minutes Cardio (unless your sprinting or hiit) burns about 150 - 200 calories - that to me could be done with SLIGHT diet manipulation! Now I believe HIIT is more efficient for calorie burning but I still believe it's best in this order diet, weights cardio last!

......anyway took 200mg last night(busy day today) got sore hips again and sore delts where I lie on them, can anyone explain why this is?


----------



## Jim78

fatmanstan! said:


> I'm not going to copy and paste some studies or anything as I'm on my phone but while your on the treadmill you burn calories, while your lifting weights you burn calories but you continue burning calories as your muscles repair itself. 20 minutes Cardio (unless your sprinting or hiit) burns about 150 - 200 calories - that to me could be done with SLIGHT diet manipulation! Now I believe HIIT is more efficient for calorie burning but I still believe it's best in this order diet, weights cardio last!
> 
> ......anyway took 200mg last night(busy day today) got sore hips again and sore delts where I lie on them, can anyone explain why this is?


You also burn cals for hours after doing cardio, weighlifting does too, but burns nowhere as many during.

If this was the case, low calorie diets and just training would be enough to get ripped, you can use cardio to stay at a certain percentage bpm whereas you cannot control this with weighlifting.


----------



## Fatstuff

Jim78 said:


> You also burn cals for hours after doing cardio, weighlifting does too, but burns nowhere as many during.
> 
> If this was the case, low calorie diets and just training would be enough to get ripped, you can use cardio to stay at a certain percentage bpm whereas you cannot control this with weighlifting.


I'm not convinced mate, unless your going to be sprinting for an hour on end at a time, steady state cardio that most people who build muscle do is not that effective


----------



## Thunderstruck

The main study ive been told about found a intense cardio seszsion can raise fat burning for upto 24 hours after youve finished!!!

Whereas an intense weight lifting session raises fatburing for upto 48 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Think this debate is a good excuses for me to do 2 cycles, one focusing on weights and the other on cardio


----------



## Guest

Mine has just turned up and ive stained my fingers yellow counting the caps! Hmmm do i eat 1 now or not. Im off work till monday could just roll with a low dose till then and see how i get on with it.

Has anybody used the dnp with vit c and silymarin in it before?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> I'm not going to copy and paste some studies or anything as I'm on my phone but while your on the treadmill you burn calories, while your lifting weights you burn calories but you continue burning calories as your muscles repair itself. 20 minutes Cardio (unless your sprinting or hiit) burns about 150 - 200 calories - that to me could be done with SLIGHT diet manipulation! Now I believe HIIT is more efficient for calorie burning but I still believe it's best in this order diet, weights cardio last!
> 
> ......anyway took 200mg last night(busy day today) got sore hips again and sore delts where I lie on them, can anyone explain why this is?


As above we have different theories. I always think its important to follow what works for you, and personally myself, and the clients I have trained, wearing a heart rate monitor to assess calorie expenditure. Cardio always burns more calories.



fusion405 said:


> Mine has just turned up and ive stained my fingers yellow counting the caps! Hmmm do i eat 1 now or not. Im off work till monday could just roll with a low dose till then and see how i get on with it.
> 
> Just smash it down. And no mate, I take vit c and a couple of other things seperate.
> 
> Has anybody used the dnp with vit c and silymarin in it before?


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL thats fair enough UW ( i mean JP) im not going to argue as with most things (ive said it million times before) conflicting opinions, the BEST way to lose weight is a mixture of the 3, that is for definite but........ I am head of the anti-CV brigade :rolleye: as you know and i find it boring and hard to stick to and not as beneficial (weight loss wise) as cutting carbs/calories/fat. each their own


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm gonna try out 600mg tomorrow and see what its like, I imagine i'll be as wet as a cvnt after a ganbang.


----------



## Fatstuff

good for you, i only took 200 last night and moving house today was a REAL effort, i bet i burned more calories today on 200 than yesterday on 400


----------



## ausbuilt

fatmanstan! said:


> good for you, i only took 200 last night and moving house today was a REAL effort, i bet i burned more calories today on 200 than yesterday on 400


no it just feels that way when you need to do any activity! LOL... believe me, it is dose dependent.. but you just need to balance fat loss against actually getting up working and working out... LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> good for you, i only took 200 last night and moving house today was a REAL effort, i bet i burned more calories today on 200 than yesterday on 400


You need to try doing cardio on it mate, its sickening.


----------



## ausbuilt

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You need to try doing cardio on it mate, its sickening.


I do 5 days a week... after my 2nd weights session for the day.. I FEEL like i'm working super hard... body hardly doing the motions, but the heart rate barely cracks 135bpm! LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ausbuilt said:


> I do 5 days a week... after my 2nd weights session for the day.. I FEEL like i'm working super hard... body hardly doing the motions, but the heart rate barely cracks 135bpm! LOL


My cardio session earlier I had to wrap a towel round the screen to stop shorting the electrics lol


----------



## dt36

fatmanstan! said:


> I am head of the anti-CV brigade :rolleye: as you know and i find it boring and hard to stick to and not as beneficial (weight loss wise) as cutting carbs/calories/fat. each their own


Give audio books a try, it makes it much much easier. Stick some on the MP3 and you find yourself going round the block again just to finish the chapter.

Cardio can be boring I agree, but it allows you another 250cal defecit, while keeping the old heart healthy. OK, some argue that they can eat 250cals less, but you lose out on some of the macros then.

I get most of my books down from Divx Crawler.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

dt36 said:


> Give audio books a try, it makes it much much easier. Stick some on the MP3 and you find yourself going round the block again just to finish the chapter.
> 
> Cardio can be boring I agree, but it allows you another 250cal defecit, while keeping the old heart healthy. OK, some argue that they can eat 250cals less, but you lose out on some of the macros then.
> 
> I get most of my books down from Divx Crawler.


Yeah I agree, cutting calories only gets you so far, and we need to protect the old heart.


----------



## massiccio

fusion405 said:


> Mine has just turned up and ive stained my fingers yellow counting the caps! Hmmm do i eat 1 now or not. Im off work till monday could just roll with a low dose till then and see how i get on with it.
> 
> Has anybody used the dnp with vit c and silymarin in it before?


Got mine today, all 303 of them.That **** sublimate fast, inside the envelope (folded cardboard) was all yelly already. Thinking of gettin' a mason jar unz stick the lot in the freezer.

Wasnt ze littel zerman with mustacchios, Hitler, givin this stuff to the army when they went in Russia? no fking wonder they lost!!!

P>S> to the O P : the pains you have, coukldnt that be mineral depletion? Magnesium, potassium in particolar, + all the elettrolites. Those get lost quickly with the sweating, the extra water, also could be some meccanism that deplete some minerals even quicker, due to the uncoupling actions of the DNP, the electron flow, FK know, cannae remembra de noo.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Have you guys taken ausbuilts advice with the taurine, vit c and coconut water?


----------



## Guest

Took one a couple of hours ago and im feeling quite hot already, placebo effect? Did you guys feel hot this quick?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Have you guys taken ausbuilts advice with the taurine, vit c and coconut water?


I am taking vit c and rosehip. Along with 2 multivitamins.



fusion405 said:


> Took one a couple of hours ago and im feeling quite hot already, placebo effect? Did you guys feel hot this quick?


Yes hot within the hour


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yes hot within the hour


Groovey baby. So i can just melt away whilst i sleep... Lovelly


----------



## jayice

hey guys im starting my dnp this sunday. and was wondering if u think the that a t3-renomilization day is actually essential and real? like if someone ketos for 3days there not really going to need a re-normilzation day before starting the dnp?

thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

Gents - i agree about the cardio for health reasons, as for audio books i like the sound of this, any suggestions? sites? i have never downloaded them before. I did do 15 mins cardio the other day :rolleye: and it was a REAL effort! I never took any dnp last night, is it ok for me to have one or two day break then get back on or should i wait, i laid off it so i didnt get the muscle pain. I have been taking lucozade sport lite drink every day, dont know where to get coconut water from? Cheers lads!!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Guys............................they're heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeere!!!

woop woop!!

First one taken at 11.30am and bout to have breakfast (day off) then gym this evening if im in a fit state  )

I wont be buying coconut water very often, just been to holland and barratt and got a small carton of it....£3.10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Omg just trained shoulders and did 30mins on the bike, sweaty betty! Tshirt is drenched, it didnt effect my workout but its only day 1 so i wont get ahead of myself! I like it so far because it hasnt made me feel gammy like eca does. So fatmanstan and ultimate warrior would you guys say it builds up in your system over days of use so it will feel worse on say day 3-4 even if i stay @200mg?


----------



## Fatstuff

nah not particularly


----------



## Guest

fatmanstan! said:


> nah not particularly


Thats good then i could stick to 200mg for a while then, think i might stay off it next week for first week of my new job, dont wanna scare people away from me, i think i need a wetsuit!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> So fatmanstan and ultimate warrior would you guys say it builds up in your system over days of use so it will feel worse on say day 3-4 even if i stay @200mg?


Yes.


----------



## dt36

I get all of my downloads from DivX Crawler. This was an initial one off payment of $12. I also use Peer Block when doing any downloads. Been listening to some Vince Flynn books lately. They definately take your mind off the boring side of cardio.

2nd day on 200mg for me last night. Got up this morning and did 100mcg of GHRP6 + 100mcg of CJC, followed by 4iu of GH. I normally only do 2iu of GH, but I'm trying to use my amp up before the weekend. Did a mixture of weights and steady state cardio (fasted) and was definately sweating much more than I usually do. No drop in performance at all. Weighed 2 days ago at 15st 12ib.


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yes.


Conflicting thaughts, i think i'll just play have to find out how it goes for myself, maybe its different for everyone


----------



## Fatstuff

fusion405 said:


> Conflicting thaughts, i think i'll just play have to find out how it goes for myself, maybe its different for everyone


Bear in mind that I have only done 400mg one day. UW has been on 400 for a while


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I do believe Aus posted a thing on the accumulative values of DNP use. Showing how it does build up in the body.

I'm in pain on 600.


----------



## Guest

In real pain? In what way?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I'm sweating more than I can drink!


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol make sure u smash the electrolytes in mate, I find drinking too much water was what was giving me a headache


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I do believe Aus posted a thing on the accumulative values of DNP use. Showing how it does build up in the body.
> 
> I'm in pain on 600.


the said graph/illustration was done on dats forum but he doesn't liek things being quoted anywhere else unfortunately or I would have quoted it here , it accumalates likecrazy, hence the need to keep doses steady even if not feeling anything major.

Not getting at you here dude but there seems a few that do not realise how dnp actually works and builds up, ffs be careful, if its strong stuff it can be a hard slog once its in the body doing its thing. After a few cycles, myself and a few others have agreed that more = isn't better, the more sides, the more damage you can do eventually. I quoted posts by Joshua who knows more than most about the mechanisms but all people seem to do is increase the dose thinking more is better and disregard info by people who have been there, done it, got the t-shirt yet have found the smartest way to run it.

Just be careful guys.


----------



## Fatstuff

i didnt notice a buildup as i have only been taking 200 really and if it is a 36 hour half life (which is what everywhere says) then i would only have no more than 300mg at any one time, which is why i never felt a build up, i am playing it cautiously im not jumping in with 2 feet, i am dipping my toe at the moment. I didnt take any last night due to my hip pain (and delt) which is slightly worrying, i havent had an answer or found any real reason as to why this has happened and until i am happy with how i am going to prevent it im not going to jump straight back onto it until i am confident that i can tackle the muscle pains!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> the said graph/illustration was done on dats forum but he doesn't liek things being quoted anywhere else unfortunately or I would have quoted it here , it accumalates likecrazy, hence the need to keep doses steady even if not feeling anything major.
> 
> Not getting at you here dude but there seems a few that do not realise how dnp actually works and builds up, ffs be careful, if its strong stuff it can be a hard slog once its in the body doing its thing. *After a few cycles, myself and a few others have agreed that more = isn't better, the more sides, the more damage you can do eventually. I quoted posts by Joshua who knows more than most about the mechanisms but all people seem to do is increase the dose thinking more is better and disregard info by people who have been there, done it, got the t-shirt yet have found the smartest way to run it.*
> 
> Just be careful guys.


You keep chipping in with the odd comment and tbh its coming across very bad. I feel I do need to get at you. You seem to be under the illusion that everything can be ran in a specific way and theres no other way to run things, theres a few on here that cycle in a different way to everyone else who get better results and are healthier for doing it. Following what is said to be the way do things doesn't aquire intelligence or knowledge, it aquires conformity and more often than not stupidity.

Them posts by Joshua had no relevence to anything, which is why I believe they were completly ignored. Suggesting that fluid retention is synanamous with correct DNP cycling was where I stopped reading.

That part that I have put in bold, I find it very difficult to stay calm about. It once again comes down to the people running things in a specific manner and how what other people say is correct. Infact no, instead of me complaining on about what you've written, I want you to tell me definitivly what is the "smartest" way to run it? Also I want you to tell me how more is not better. I also want to know why you think you've come up with the best way to run it, what makes your experience with it the defininite way, why your experience gives you the rights to complain on how others cycle. I am deeply excited to hear your response.


----------



## dt36

fatmanstan! said:


> Lol make sure u smash the electrolytes in mate, I find drinking too much water was what was giving me a headache


Did you try the Dioralyte mate?

Me and Missus T have just finished re-painting the living room and my head was constantly beading sweat. Just done another 200mg and will probably have to put the fan on tonight.

I have been up to 600mg before on the yellow caps after finding my tolerence, which worked really well for me. However, I think that as I have not taken these for around 5 years, there is no tolerence built up when starting again at 200mg. Not by the way I'm sweating anyway


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You keep chipping in with the odd comment and tbh its coming across very bad. I feel I do need to get at you. You seem to be under the illusion that everything can be ran in a specific way and theres no other way to run things, theres a few on here that cycle in a different way to everyone else who get better results and are healthier for doing it. Following what is said to be the way do things doesn't aquire intelligence or knowledge, it aquires conformity and more often than not stupidity.
> 
> Them posts by Joshua had no relevence to anything, which is why I believe they were completly ignored. Suggesting that fluid retention is synanamous with correct DNP cycling was where I stopped reading.
> 
> That part that I have put in bold, I find it very difficult to stay calm about. It once again comes down to the people running things in a specific manner and how what other people say is correct. Infact no, instead of me complaining on about what you've written, I want you to tell me definitivly what is the "smartest" way to run it? Also I want you to tell me how more is not better. I also want to know why you think you've come up with the best way to run it, what makes your experience with it the defininite way, why your experience gives you the rights to complain on how others cycle. I am deeply excited to hear your response.


Probably looking for somewhere to copy and paste from!!!


----------



## Guest

dt36 said:


> Did you try the Dioralyte mate?
> 
> Me and Missus T have just finished re-painting the living room and my head was constantly beading sweat. Just done another 200mg and will probably have to put the fan on tonight.
> 
> I have been up to 600mg before on the yellow caps after finding my tolerence, which worked really well for me. However, I think that as I have not taken these for around 5 years, there is no tolerence built up when starting again at 200mg. Not by the way I'm sweating anyway


Lol i took 200mg last night and i just got back from walking the dog and i was sweating like gary glitter in a sweet shop. Just popped another one for tonight, wondering what my jogging will be like 2mo i hope its raining!


----------



## Fatstuff

Haven't tried the dioralyte yet- will get some this weekend


----------



## ausbuilt

Jim78 said:


> the said graph/illustration was done on dats forum but he doesn't liek things being quoted anywhere else unfortunately or I would have quoted it here , it accumalates likecrazy, hence the need to keep doses steady even if not feeling anything major.
> 
> i greatly respect dat's knowledge, especially in peptides... however I disagree with some of the DNP info- particularly in regards to the cumulative effect of DNP- the half life has never been proven to be long, and based on temp measurements of a few people who have run it, i'd say that the half life is 8-12 hours, and no longer. Also, people are treating the half- life calculation in the same as radio-active decay; however, biological half life is a complex calculation that requires measurement of blood values, and to date i've seen no data with this...
> 
> the main issue to be aware of is temp increase- however sweating is not a good indication of your CORE temp- and only an accurate thermometer will suffice for this; as doses go up, i'm convinced that the majority of people will sweat enough to keep core temp within the safe range- the bigger issue is respiration- the inefficiency in the mitochondria means your body feels like its under load, but your HR DOES NOT INCREASE.. (unlike exercise) so breathing becomes laboured and difficult at high doses..
> 
> Not getting at you here dude but there seems a few that do not realise how dnp actually works and builds up, ffs be careful, if its strong stuff it can be a hard slog once its in the body doing its thing. After a few cycles, myself and a few others have agreed that more = isn't better, the more sides mostly just more sweating and more difficulty doing dailing tasks (feeling drained), the more damage you can do eventually the damage is unsubstantiated... I quoted posts by Joshua who knows more than most about the mechanisms but all people seem to do is increase the dose thinking more is better and disregard info by people who have been there, done it, got the t-shirt yet have found the smartest way to run it.
> 
> agree- the issue with just taking more is... increased carb craving... the DNP will burn the carbs (and boy will you sweat!) but this slows weight loss, as you're burning carbs, but not fat stores...
> 
> I can say catagorically, that the stuff is brilliant, but ONLY on a calorie deficit, AND even better on low carbs (or keto).. however to cope with low carbs and keto, the dose shouldn't be to high, and I think 6mg/kg is the max anyone would need, and 4mg/kg probably optimal... with low carbs and some cardio.. I've lost 13kg so far.. (down to 97kg this week.. saturday will be the end of my 6th week on 400mg
> 
> Just be careful guys.


----------



## Fatstuff

Aus - can you explain a bit to me about the muscle pain I have been experiencing? Take more taurine? Supplement with potassium?


----------



## jayice

in this guide the writer raises some thing quite interesting: http://www.muscle-core.com/shred-fat/1305-dnp-guide.html

specifically this:



> When fatty acids are broken down they need to be fed into an energy cycle for a complete break down so that more can be broken down later. The beginning of this cycle is called the citric acid cycle. Fats enter the citric acid cycle as a 2-carbon molecule called acetate and to start off this cycle it needs to bind to another 2-carbon molecule called oxaloacetate. Without enough oxaloacetate this cycle cannot proceed. With little oxaloacetate this cycle is slowed down' date=' thus fat burning is slowed down. Where does oxaloacetate come from? Several sources, but the main one is from pyruvate, the end product of the first step of glucose (carbohydrate) metabolism. Without enough glucose in the blood, fat burning becomes very inefficient.[/quote']
> 
> he is saying that dnp cannot be run effectively without carbs. i feel like this is untrue but was wondering what u guys think? i know ausbuilt said be weary of american guides but just curious!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

jayice said:


> in this guide the writer raises some thing quite interesting: http://www.muscle-core.com/shred-fat/1305-dnp-guide.html
> 
> specifically this:
> 
> he is saying that dnp cannot be run effectively without carbs. i feel like this is untrue but was wondering what u guys think? i know ausbuilt said be weary of american guides but just curious!?


Aus is the only one I've known mention about results while on Keto so you'de have to wait for him but I believe he says it works very well.

All I know is i'm too wet to go to bed.


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> in this guide the writer raises some thing quite interesting: http://www.muscle-core.com/shred-fat/1305-dnp-guide.html
> 
> specifically this:
> 
> he is saying that dnp cannot be run effectively without carbs. i feel like this is untrue but was wondering what u guys think? i know ausbuilt said be weary of american guides but just curious!?


the guy fundamentally mis-understands the krebs (citric acid cycle):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

there are three main entry points:

1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycolysis

2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis

3. Finally, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenesis

Now, with carbs in your system, the body breaks down long chains to glucose... if you restrict carbs, the body MOVES to gluconeogenesis to convert amino acids (stripped from muscle) to glucose to burn for energy..... if fat levels are over 60%, then the body moves to ketogenesis, and burns ketones for energy (converted from Free Fatty Acids)....

a shortage of carbs DOES NOT mean the body can't use fat for energy.... in fact quite the opposite... without restricting carbs, you will never move to burning fat for energy....

with the use of drugs you can manipulate your krebs cycle- by restricting carbs, you move the body to gluconeogenesis, BUT if you take AAS, they RETAIN aminos (FORCE the body to do this) so the ONLY remaining fuel source is fats...

DNP makes the citric acid cycle INEFFICIENT.. i.e need to use MORE fuel to produce LESS energy in the mitochondria.... however, the FUNCTION of the citric acid cycle CANNOT change- so, if you TAKE IN EXTRA (or even maintenance) CARBS.. you never move to fat loss- all that happens is the carbs are burnt (preferentially, as is normal in the citric acid cycle) and you never move past that point... which is why fat loss is dissapointing for many- so they INCREASE DNP dose.. this may help a little.... but, no where near as much as restricting carbs.... BUT if you do this, you WILL feel WEAKER...obviously, but fat loss is incredible, and you don't need more than 4mg/kg..


----------



## jayice

ausbuilt said:


> the guy fundamentally mis-understands the krebs (citric acid cycle):
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle
> 
> there are three main entry points:
> 
> 1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycolysis
> 
> 2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gluconeogenesis
> 
> 3. Finally, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenesis
> 
> Now, with carbs in your system, the body breaks down long chains to glucose... if you restrict carbs, the body MOVES to gluconeogenesis to convert amino acids (stripped from muscle) to glucose to burn for energy..... if fat levels are over 60%, then the body moves to ketogenesis, and burns ketones for energy (converted from Free Fatty Acids)....
> 
> a shortage of carbs DOES NOT mean the body can't use fat for energy.... in fact quite the opposite... without restricting carbs, you will never move to burning fat for energy....
> 
> with the use of drugs you can manipulate your krebs cycle- by restricting carbs, you move the body to gluconeogenesis, BUT if you take AAS, they RETAIN aminos (FORCE the body to do this) so the ONLY remaining fuel source is fats...
> 
> DNP makes the citric acid cycle INEFFICIENT.. i.e need to use MORE fuel to produce LESS energy in the mitochondria.... however, the FUNCTION of the citric acid cycle CANNOT change- so, if you TAKE IN EXTRA (or even maintenance) CARBS.. you never move to fat loss- all that happens is the carbs are burnt (preferentially, as is normal in the citric acid cycle) and you never move past that point... which is why fat loss is dissapointing for many- so they INCREASE DNP dose.. this may help a little.... but, no where near as much as restricting carbs.... BUT if you do this, you WILL feel WEAKER...obviously, but fat loss is incredible, and you don't need more than 4mg/kg..


awesome post man! youve cleared everything up then!..was wondering nw that ive restricted carbs do u think im going to lose amino acids (muscle)? as im nt using AAS's. im definatly under 60% bf

thanks man


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> awesome post man! youve cleared everything up then!..was wondering nw that ive restricted carbs do u think im going to lose amino acids (muscle)? as im nt using AAS's
> 
> thanks man


well, regardless of DNP or not, when you diet, and restrict carbs, the body will ALWAYS go to gluconeogenesis, and you will lose muscle- you can try to eat extra protein to overcome this (about 2g/lb protein), but this is why dieting bodybuilders look good- AAS force the body to retain aminos and you only lose fat for energy...

its why i always say that AAS are more important for dieting than bulking... DNP does not cause more muscle loss, but any dieting is catabolic..

this is covered in the BIBLE of weight loss/keto dieting, BodyOpus by the late great steroid guru Dan Duchaine (google him), who in fact first introduced DNP to bodybuilders:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8

If you don't want AAS, you may consider some clen or other strategy to prevent catabolism


----------



## Guest

jayice said:


> awesome post man! youve cleared everything up then!..was wondering nw that ive restricted carbs do u think im going to lose amino acids (muscle)? as im nt using AAS's. im definatly under 60% bf
> 
> thanks man


Hi i think the post means if your diet is kept a 60% fat you will be using fat for energy and you will be producing ketones. Im sure you are under 60% bf for the record though!

And by 60% fat that is calorie wise not in grams, and remember fat has 9cals per g where as carbs and protein have 4cals per gram


----------



## ausbuilt

fusion405 said:


> Hi i think the post means if your diet is kept a 60% fat you will be using fat for energy and you will be producing ketones. Im sure you are under 60% bf for the record though!
> 
> And by 60% fat that is calorie wise not in grams, and remember fat has 9cals per g where as carbs and protein have 4cals per gram


LOL whoops! missed that- yes, I meant if you're ingesting 60% or more of total cals from fat... NOT 60% BF! GOD! LOL


----------



## jayice

Just playing devils advocate 

From Conciliator:

"Some people think that if glycogen is present, DNP will only burn glycogen and not any fat. This is not the case. DNP will increase the oxidation of both. As glycogen levels decrease, the oxidation of fatty acids tends to increase (for example, by increasing carnitine palmityl transferase). But it's not one and then the other. It's both in varying proportions.

The more depleted that glycogen is, the more likely it is that incoming carbs will refill glycogen rather than be oxidized for energy. When this is the fate for glucose, more fat can be burned. The important thing to realize is that when the glycogen was burned in the first place, it was probably displacing fat from being burned, so you're no better off when it gets replaced.

You could just as well run a low fat diet a few days before a DNP cycle, and total fat loss after the cycle would be similar. Net glycogen loss with the pre-cycle, low carb diet would be higher than with the low fat diet. But the pre-cycle, low fat diet would burn slightly more body fat, since less energy would be coming from glycogen. In the end, it evens out. During the DNP, you'd see slightly higher fat oxidation in the group that has depleted glycogen and slightly less fat oxidation in the group that has more glycogen to deplete. That said, glycogen stores in the body are paltry, so we're not talking about much of a difference in the two scenarios.

How often do you hear that before you start a diet, you have to go low carb three days to deplete glycogen? You probably never have. That's because it's not true. Although glycogen acts as a buffer that can change up and down, it's really of little consequence in terms of fat balance, which is a matter of caloric deficit. Given equal calories and protein, if you run a low carb diet, net fat loss is going to be the same compared to a high carb diet. Small alterations in glycogen are not going to have a significant effect.

Basically, you will lose some more fat by going low carb for a few days before your cycle, but you could just as well go on a high carb (low fat) diet during those days. It's the fact that you're cutting calories for a few more days that increases the fat loss. Personally, I don't bother with either. I start taking DNP at the same time I start cutting, which works absolutely fine."


----------



## Jim78

Glad Aus has posted this up, I can also attest that low carbs makes fatloss more apparent on dnp, even at 200mg per day - a lot of the US guys run high doses ala' conciliator guy, - I did myself 1st cycle, Aus did too with his monster dosing lol, but a psmf diet is IMO perfect for big fatloss on dnp with some low intensity cardio thrown in there too.

On 200mg I can function normally, go to work, and hardly break a sweat, yet lose more fat than when I 1st stupidly ran 600mg for 3 days at the end of my 1st cycle and had to basically just lay on my bed and do nothing.

Its just a good tip for anyone new to dnp thats wants to use it properly, diet whilst running it is still the most important aspect.


----------



## Guest

Is concillator some sort of dnp guru on us boards? I keep seeing his name.

Im not sure i follow what is being said surely if you are depleted of glycogen then all you are running on is fat (assuming your fat intake is over 60% right?) and your below maintenance calories then you should be burning fat, adding dnp then should make you burn more fat. If you are eating a 40/40/20 then you have to burn off the glycogen before tapping into fat stores thus wasting time, wasting dnp and getting extra sides from heat after eating carbs... This is how im thinking in my very simple head lol am i right?


----------



## Jim78

fusion405 said:


> Is concillator some sort of dnp guru on us boards? I keep seeing his name.
> 
> Im not sure i follow what is being said surely if you are depleted of glycogen then all you are running on is fat (assuming your fat intake is over 60% right?) and your below maintenance calories then you should be burning fat, adding dnp then should make you burn more fat. If you are eating a 40/40/20 then you have to burn off the glycogen before tapping into fat stores thus wasting time, wasting dnp and getting extra sides from heat after eating carbs... This is how im thinking in my very simple head lol am i right?


he is mate yes, but i think his theories are a little outdated now, when you've got people like Aus losing kg's on a protein sparing diet and ppl like Joshua too, it makes me stand up and listen, Ive fiddled with low carbs towards the end of my last one and saw some pretty quick results.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> Glad Aus has posted this up, I can also attest that low carbs makes fatloss more apparent on dnp, even at 200mg per day - a lot of the US guys run high doses ala' conciliator guy, - I did myself 1st cycle, Aus did too with his monster dosing lol, but a psmf diet is IMO perfect for big fatloss on dnp with some low intensity cardio thrown in there too.
> 
> On 200mg I can function normally, go to work, and hardly break a sweat, yet lose more fat than when I 1st stupidly ran 600mg for 3 days at the end of my 1st cycle and had to basically just lay on my bed and do nothing.
> 
> Its just a good tip for anyone new to dnp thats wants to use it properly, diet whilst running it is still the most important aspect.


Still waiting for you to respond to my previous post to you. I believe FatManStan also wanted a reply.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Still waiting for you to respond to my previous post to you. I believe FatManStan also wanted a reply.


Without coming across rude im also awaiting a reply from ausbuilt :rolleye:


----------



## Jim78

fusion405 said:


> Is concillator some sort of dnp guru on us boards? I keep seeing his name.
> 
> Im not sure i follow what is being said surely if you are depleted of glycogen then all you are running on is fat (assuming your fat intake is over 60% right?) and your below maintenance calories then you should be burning fat, adding dnp then should make you burn more fat. *If you are eating a 40/40/20 then you have to burn off the glycogen before tapping into fat stores thus wasting time, wasting dnp and getting extra sides from heat after eating carbs..*. This is how im thinking in my very simple head lol am i right?


nail......head.........spot on IMO mate, eating high carbs is like sticking a fence up that DNP has to literally eat through to get to what we want rid of....hence massive heat after a high carb meal or sometimes just a serving of carbs in general...in very simple terms (just how I like it)

Many will cheat on dnp thinking the metabolism is crazyanyway, but in essence your throwing more fuel on the fire for it to burn through, why not just stay depleted and let it naw away at fat stores, I mean, for the sake of a 10 day cycle, its hard work ( a psmf diet) but the results will speak for themselves.


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Still waiting for you to respond to my previous post to you. I believe FatManStan also wanted a reply.


Not seen it, is it on previous page....1 min


----------



## Guest

Jim78 said:


> nail......head.........spot on IMO mate, eating high carbs is like sticking a fence up that DNP has to literally eat through to get to what we want rid of....hence massive heat after a high carb meal or sometimes just a serving of carbs in general...in very simple terms (just how I like it)
> 
> Many will cheat on dnp thinking the metabolism is crazyanyway, but in essence your throwing more fuel on the fire for it to burn through, why not just stay depleted and let it naw away at fat stores, I mean, for the sake of a 10 day cycle, its hard work ( a psmf diet) but the results will speak for themselves.


Ok buddy this psmf diet you use what sort of calS do you consume daily and whats the macro ratio?

Is it literally protein and as little of anything else as possable? Ive never heard of it


----------



## Jim78

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> You keep chipping in with the odd comment and tbh its coming across very bad. I feel I do need to get at you. You seem to be under the illusion that everything can be ran in a specific way and theres no other way to run things, theres a few on here that cycle in a different way to everyone else who get better results and are healthier for doing it. Following what is said to be the way do things doesn't aquire intelligence or knowledge, it aquires conformity and more often than not stupidity.
> 
> Them posts by Joshua had no relevence to anything, which is why I believe they were completly ignored. Suggesting that fluid retention is synanamous with correct DNP cycling was where I stopped reading.
> 
> That part that I have put in bold, I find it very difficult to stay calm about. It once again comes down to the people running things in a specific manner and how what other people say is correct. Infact no, instead of me complaining on about what you've written, I want you to tell me definitivly what is the "smartest" way to run it? Also I want you to tell me how more is not better. I also want to know why you think you've come up with the best way to run it, what makes your experience with it the defininite way, why your experience gives you the rights to complain on how others cycle. I am deeply excited to hear your response.


Yes just quickly drifted over this, not really concerned about yourself, just that others may see what your running and think its ok, the point is I read what educated ppl write, and yes I shall regurgitate it if I think that they are correct, and when it comes to DNP use, I shall take somone like Joshua's finding over your...more is better approach......get some more down your neck, happy sweating.

I shall say one thing, we have an idiot saying hes only running 200mg so it won't build up (hilarious) - now tell me, do you think that is a responsible thing to say regarding something like DNP? Has he even seen the accumalation graph or attempted to seek it out before running dnp....erm...I doubt it.

Joshua's posts no irrelevance...pmsl......ok...ok...now that where I stopped really reading anything you've put tbh, maybe ill point him to this thread so he can chime in, id like him to do so if it saves a few people listening to you and fatman whats his name.

Best way to run dnp after doing a couple myself and listening and reading what others do with excellent results on LOW doses......psmf diet with 45 mins per day low intensity cardio and 200-300mg for 10 days tops.....JMO...great fatloss on lower doses than you are on, and not walking around like you've had a bucket of water thrown over you 24/7.....that'll be you.

Ps; lol just found a PM with you asking for slin sources too from last year.....pmsl fukin good you are.


----------



## Jim78

fusion405 said:


> Ok buddy this psmf diet you use what sort of calS do you consume daily and whats the macro ratio?
> 
> Is it literally protein and as little of anything else as possable? Ive never heard of it


will pm you bud


----------



## Fatstuff

Right jim, seriously if you work out 200mg @ 36 hour half life, it shouldnt accumulate higher than 300mg, and as for your 'holier than thou' pseudocrinologist bullsh1t, i would take ausbuilts word over ......... pretty much anybody on this subject, especially you. and he doesnt think that its even a 36 hour half life more like 8 - 12 , and thats after measuring himself and other peoples body temps, he has literally used himself as a guinea pig to see how far he can take this drug. So instead of pointing your keyboard guru fingers at the people ACTUALLY contributing to this thread, take your sh1t elsewhere


----------



## Fatstuff

<<<<POST 3000 woooooooo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Jim78 said:


> Yes just quickly drifted over this, not really concerned about yourself, just that others may see what your running and think its ok, the point is I read what educated ppl write, and yes I shall regurgitate it if I think that they are correct, and when it comes to DNP use, I shall take somone like Joshua's finding over your...more is better approach......get some more down your neck, happy sweating.
> 
> I shall say one thing, we have an idiot saying hes only running 200mg so it won't build up (hilarious) - now tell me, do you think that is a responsible thing to say regarding something like DNP? Has he even seen the accumalation graph or attempted to seek it out before running dnp....erm...I doubt it.
> 
> Joshua's posts no irrelevance...pmsl......ok...ok...now that where I stopped really reading anything you've put tbh, maybe ill point him to this thread so he can chime in, id like him to do so if it saves a few people listening to you and fatman whats his name.
> 
> Best way to run dnp after doing a couple myself and listening and reading what others do with excellent results on LOW doses......psmf diet with 45 mins per day low intensity cardio and 200-300mg for 10 days tops.....JMO...great fatloss on lower doses than you are on, and not walking around like you've had a bucket of water thrown over you 24/7.....that'll be you.
> 
> Ps; lol just found a PM with you asking for slin sources too from last year.....pmsl fukin good you are.


Thats my main point, you reguritate what other people write and pass it off like its great knowledge and you know exactly what your doing. Its not in any way a good idea to do that, use your own experiences, instead of jumping on the bandwagon of what other people post and just agreeing and going along with it because it sounds about right.

Calling people idiots will get you banned.

So your saying your going to get someone else to say what you can't, why go and get Joshua if your such a DNP guru, your doing the exact same thing again, use your own experiences not what someone else has said because it sounds kinda right. Stop spewing old posts from other people.

Why are you pretending to forget FatManStans name, you know full what well what hi username is, pretending to not know severly hinders your credability.

So your again referencing what other people have said and what other people have written, that is useless.

P.S I will not stoop as low as you to discuss what has been said in private messages, because I am a man, and will conduct myself as such. I don't have any PM's from you, you know why? Because I get hundreds of PM a month of people asking for my advice, from my experience, from my own words, not what someone you don't know wrote on a forum years ago and doesn't even post here anymore.

Now go and get Joshue, because you obviusly need others to write your words for you.



Jim78 said:


> will pm you bud


Just send him the book I sent you when you were asking me about PSMF


----------



## ausbuilt

fusion405 said:


> Is concillator some sort of dnp guru on us boards? I keep seeing his name.
> 
> Im not sure i follow what is being said surely if you are depleted of glycogen then all you are running on is fat (assuming your fat intake is over 60% right?) and your below maintenance calories then you should be burning fat, adding dnp then should make you burn more fat. If you are eating a 40/40/20 then you have to burn off the glycogen before tapping into fat stores thus wasting time, wasting dnp and getting extra sides from heat after eating carbs... This is how im thinking in my very simple head lol am i right?


he's been banned from most boards at some point too.. LOL... his theories are a bit outdated..

you've go it.. you have to burn of the glucose/glycogen before burning of protein (unless you take AAS) to turn into glucose, then finally fat stores..



Jim78 said:


> nail......head.........spot on IMO mate, eating high carbs is like sticking a fence up that DNP has to literally eat through to get to what we want rid of....hence massive heat after a high carb meal or sometimes just a serving of carbs in general...in very simple terms (just how I like it)
> 
> Many will cheat on dnp thinking the metabolism is crazyanyway, but in essence your throwing more fuel on the fire for it to burn through, why not just stay depleted and let it naw away at fat stores, I mean, for the sake of a 10 day cycle, its hard work ( a psmf diet) but the results will speak for themselves.


COrrect.. on my first 2 cycles I did what the american boards said- high carbs/fruit intake... IMMEDIATE sweat after every carb meal... always drenched (first cycle i went to 1500mg over a 21 day period, 2nd, I did 6 weeks at 600-800mg) and I was dissapointed with the fat loss- had better fat loss on a keto diet!

However I'm now blown away.... down to 97.8 (6 weeks on sat) from 110kg.. on low carb, HIGH protein (low fat) diet, along with cardio 20-30mins 6days week.

Unless you're very lean already I don't think 10days is enough.. but then I started at 110kg and 14.7% BF... I'll probably stop afte 8 weeks... 400mg/day has been fine, even going to work (ok i do a desk job), becuase the sweating is not as profuse when carbs are low..


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> he's been banned from most boards at some point too.. LOL... his theories are a bit outdated..
> 
> you've go it.. you have to burn of the glucose/glycogen before burning of protein (unless you take AAS) to turn into glucose, then finally fat stores..
> 
> COrrect.. on my first 2 cycles I did what the american boards said- high carbs/fruit intake... IMMEDIATE sweat after every carb meal... always drenched (first cycle i went to 1500mg over a 21 day period, 2nd, I did 6 weeks at 600-800mg) and I was dissapointed with the fat loss- had better fat loss on a keto diet!
> 
> However I'm now blown away.... down to 97.8 (6 weeks on sat) from 110kg.. on low carb, HIGH protein (low fat) diet, along with cardio 20-30mins 6days week.
> 
> Unless you're very lean already I don't think 10days is enough.. but then I started at 110kg and 14.7% BF... I'll probably stop afte 8 weeks... 400mg/day has been fine, even going to work (ok i do a desk job), becuase the sweating is not as profuse when carbs are low..


Well i was thinking a bit more than a 10 day cycle, ive got 98caps of the sh.t left here lol im not looking to go any higher than 400mg tbh, i figure the usual rules still apply ie diet cardio are priority, dnp will help along the way but i hope the results will be better if i can keep my diet right and training regular.


----------



## Fatstuff

I dont know how people actually function higher than 400mg


----------



## ausbuilt

fatmanstan! said:


> I dont know how people actually function higher than 400mg


i do take a lot of ephedrine! LOL


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> i do take a lot of ephedrine! LOL


see, ephedrine makes me wired and feel dodgy i only take one tab of that lol, i must be a pu55y. Aus - any info on the muscle soreness?prevention etc?


----------



## Thunderstruck

fusion405 said:


> Well i was thinking a bit more than a 10 day cycle, ive got 98caps of the sh.t left here lol im not looking to go any higher than 400mg tbh, i figure the usual rules still apply ie diet cardio are priority, dnp will help along the way but i hope the results will be better if i can keep my diet right and training regular.


This is what im going to do, have upped my cardio but todays eating has been dreadful  but am going low carb from tomorrow as i naturally feel better with lower carbs anyways.

Will also be re starting the T5s as i find they get me buzzing most of the day a keep my cravings away.


----------



## ausbuilt

fatmanstan! said:


> see, ephedrine makes me wired and feel dodgy i only take one tab of that lol, i must be a pu55y. Aus - any info on the muscle soreness?prevention etc?


muscle soreness- usual- taurine (i take 6-9 spoons a day mixed in my protein shakes..); potassium (300-500mg), magnesium (500mg) and calcium (1500mg, but taken at a different time of day to the magnesium and potassium).

I did my first cycle without AAS and def find muscle soreness reduced with AAS..


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> muscle soreness- usual- taurine (i take 6-9 spoons a day mixed in my protein shakes..); potassium (300-500mg), magnesium (500mg) and calcium (1500mg, but taken at a different time of day to the magnesium and potassium).
> 
> I did my first cycle without AAS and def find muscle soreness reduced with AAS..


Respect :smartass:


----------



## SteamRod

Jim78 said:


> will pm you bud


could you hit me up with a copy of that PM too bud? I am always interested to hear other people protocols. PSMF was actually next on the list 

p.s I think half-life between 18-24 for what it is worth.


----------



## Guest

Im not sure how half lifes etc work but i took 200mg the last 2 nights, training got me drenched (fasted in am) in sweat and taking the dog out just got me sweating a lot again, i've had no dnp since about 9.30 last night.

Can anybody link that info on accumulating and half lifes etc? Or even just give a brief explanation in a way i can understand please?


----------



## massiccio

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I'm sweating more than I can drink!


glycerol. 3x15 ml a day


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

massiccio said:


> glycerol. 3x15 ml a day


Only tomorrow left now mate, gonna be doing 10 day bursts.


----------



## Fatstuff

how much break u having between these 10 days UW?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> how much break u having between these 10 days UW?


Not sure, its a case of when I can fit them in. I have other commitments that I need to be perfect for and can't even run 200mg for.

Will pick up again, soon as I can. Believe it or not I actually have a few things that are very important, so they come first.

I won't be running it while I do my cycle, which will be next month, so wil probs get 1 or 2 10 day blasts before then.


----------



## Fatstuff

I have had few days off 5lb loss, cant be bad going to go back on 200mg tonight


----------



## ausbuilt

massiccio said:


> glycerol. 3x15 ml a day


good point! forgot about the glycerol!

:thumb:


----------



## dt36

Well 15st 5ib this morning. Started at 15st 12ib. Not bad for 5 days. Diet was good every day, with training in there as normal and cardio fasted with peptides. Pleased with this at only 200mg per day.

I have decided not to take a tab today, as I have a flight tomorrow, and don't know what food will be on the plane. Don't want to be sitting on the plane for 7 hours sweating. Temp at the other end is mid to high 30s all week.

I will be picking this up again at 200mg as soon as I get back, so keep the thread running with your experiences and results guys.


----------



## jayice

just took my keto reading. came out trace. so annoying. past 3 days havent even touched carbs as trying to get into ketosis before start dnp tomorrow morning. do u guys think i should start he dnp even though i might not be in ketosis yet?

thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

how are you measuring your ketosis?


----------



## jayice

fatmanstan! said:


> how are you measuring your ketosis?


ketostix got them this morning from boots. tested twice so far and shows light pink (no trace)


----------



## Fatstuff

apparently you are best to measure your blood glucose with a bg monitor, the ketostix are not that effective they only measure wasted ketones - aus is the main man to speak to on keto. Your BG should be lower than 5.6 iirc, i havent used keto since i found out about using BG monitoring so im not an amazing help, but i think thats the case.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> apparently you are best to measure your blood glucose with a bg monitor, the ketostix are not that effective they only measure wasted ketones - aus is the main man to speak to on keto. Your BG should be lower than 5.6 iirc, i havent used keto since i found out about using BG monitoring so im not an amazing help, but i think thats the case.


Spot on.


----------



## Fatstuff

think i could be a keyboard guru UW?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> think i could be a keyboard guru UW?


Your hired.

Just need some copy and paste skills


----------



## Fatstuff

Its basically this : -

When glycogen stores are not available in the cells, fat (triacylglycerol) is cleaved to give 3 fatty acid chains and 1 glycerol molecule in a process called lipolysis. Most of the body is able to use fatty acids as an alternative source of energy in a process called beta-oxidation. One of the products of beta-oxidation is acetyl-CoA, which can be further used in the Krebs cycle. During prolonged fasting or starvation, acetyl-CoA in the liver is used to produce ketone bodies instead, leading to a state of ketosis.

During starvation or a long physical training session, the body starts using fatty acids instead of glucose. The brain cannot use long-chain fatty acids for energy because they are completely albumin-bound and cannot cross the blood-brain barrier. Not all medium-chain fatty acids are bound to albumin. The unbound medium-chain fatty acids are soluble in the blood and can cross the blood-brain barrier.[2] The ketone bodies produced in the liver can also cross the blood-brain barrier. In the brain, these ketone bodies are then incorporated into acetyl-CoA and used in the citric acid cycle.

The ketone body acetoacetate will slowly decarboxylate into acetone, a volatile compound that is both metabolized as an energy source and lost in the breath and urine.

all my own words of course


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Its basically this : -
> 
> When glycogen stores are not available in the cells, fat (triacylglycerol) is cleaved to give 3 fatty acid chains and 1 glycerol molecule in a process called lipolysis. Most of the body is able to use fatty acids as an alternative source of energy in a process called beta-oxidation. One of the products of beta-oxidation is acetyl-CoA, which can be further used in the Krebs cycle. During prolonged fasting or starvation, acetyl-CoA in the liver is used to produce ketone bodies instead, leading to a state of ketosis.
> 
> During starvation or a long physical training session, the body starts using fatty acids instead of glucose. The brain cannot use long-chain fatty acids for energy because they are completely albumin-bound and cannot cross the blood-brain barrier. Not all medium-chain fatty acids are bound to albumin. The unbound medium-chain fatty acids are soluble in the blood and can cross the blood-brain barrier.[2] The ketone bodies produced in the liver can also cross the blood-brain barrier. In the brain, these ketone bodies are then incorporated into acetyl-CoA and used in the citric acid cycle.
> 
> The ketone body acetoacetate will slowly decarboxylate into acetone, a volatile compound that is both metabolized as an energy source and lost in the breath and urine.
> 
> all my own words of course


 :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck

Am on my third day of dnp today, first 2 days felt a bit warmer but nothing too bad, then today i took a T5 with the 200mg and **** me ive been sweating prefusley ALL day and thats just sitting at my desk, even worse if i had to get up and do something.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL nice to see we are all sharing one experience, gives me a warm glow inside (that could be the dnp though)


----------



## Thunderstruck

I train legs last night and was sweating walking IN to the gym lol great leg session though, literally pushed to the limit and nearly passed out, great pump today, doesnt feel like ive stoped sweating since leaving the gym last night, prob coz i havent.


----------



## jayice

hey bros i showed up dark pink so ive started ketosis  . the early scare must have been because of my protein intake being too high y-day. think im gunna start the dnp monday as need to get everything ready for this run. gunna run it for 8 days.


----------



## Fatstuff

jayice said:


> hey bros i showed up dark pink so ive started ketosis  . the early scare must have been because of my protein intake being too high y-day. think im gunna start the dnp monday as need to get everything ready for this run. gunna run it for 8 days.


good man, was you lookin to do keto anyway or are you doing the 3day carb depletion 7 day cycle thing whatever it is?


----------



## Thunderstruck

I currently feel like a glow worm....................a radioactive glow worm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> I currently feel like a glow worm....................a radioactive glow worm.


----------



## jayice

fatmanstan! said:


> good man, was you lookin to do keto anyway or are you doing the 3day carb depletion 7 day cycle thing whatever it is?


was planning at first to do the 3 day carb depletion as thought i wouldnt be able to cope without carbs for the duration or the cycle as never done keto before but im finding it quite easy so gunna go for it for the whole dnp run so can burn as much fat as possible and less glycogen!


----------



## Fatstuff

Good luck to u m8, i took 200mg last night i feel nice today, am going to fast for as long as possible this morning but will probably have an apple and some meat when i do eat! Got myself some crocodile and bison in the freezer lol might give them a bash


----------



## massiccio

When I tried the keto+200mg a day, for just over 2 weeks, my metabolism dropped considerabily,also I had a big appetite and was hard to keeptotal cals low.

Eating carbs , I am more active, even when resting , if one can make sense of that . Councillor has some points , in that retrived post.The body use proportion at any time, we can change the proportion to our advantage.

A dropping on BMR against a hypocaloric diet with some carbs, specially enough fructose to replenish liver glycogen , to avoid or reduce glyconeogenesys will be my nexrt strategy. DNP increase BMR, say 50% ballpark. Keeping that BMR up and total cals low should do the trick.

I add , I was taking some T3 as well, while on keto/dnp, that card has been played already. 35-50mg a day, not 100mg or more as some would

reccomend, but that's plenty. I dont want to run more than this.

Another idea , from some "medical protocol" wanna try 400mg one day, 200mg the next, alternating, matching the lower dosage days with weight training.On paper, that sound interesting


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

GOD I am glad to have a rest from DNP, managed the 10 days, 200mg;200mg;200mg;400mg;400mg;400mg;400mg;600mg;400mg;200mg. I felt going up towards the end was a good thing, as I sweated a hell of alot but tapering down made me feel better while sweating alot.

I am not sure of weight as I am holding water still, todays the first day off, I am getting weighed on Tuesday as normal and will let you all know what the 10 days did for me, even though I am holding water.


----------



## Guest

massiccio said:


> When I tried the keto+200mg a day, for just over 2 weeks, my metabolism dropped considerabily,also I had a big appetite and was hard to keeptotal cals low.
> 
> Eating carbs , I am more active, even when resting , if one can make sense of that . Councillor has some points , in that retrived post.The body use proportion at any time, we can change the proportion to our advantage.
> 
> A dropping on BMR against a hypocaloric diet with some carbs, specially enough fructose to replenish liver glycogen , to avoid or reduce glyconeogenesys will be my nexrt strategy. DNP increase BMR, say 50% ballpark. Keeping that BMR up and total cals low should do the trick.
> 
> I add , I was taking some T3 as well, while on keto/dnp, that card has been played already. 35-50mg a day, not 100mg or more as some would
> 
> reccomend, but that's plenty. I dont want to run more than this.
> 
> Another idea , from some "medical protocol" wanna try 400mg one day, 200mg the next, alternating, matching the lower dosage days with weight training.On paper, that sound interesting


You've thrown a spanner in the works now mate! When you say bmr dropped, how much are we talking in your opinion? And how long in to the cycle would you say your bmr dropped?

Cheers


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> GOD I am glad to have a rest from DNP, managed the 10 days, 200mg;200mg;200mg;400mg;400mg;400mg;400mg;600mg;400mg;200mg. I felt going up towards the end was a good thing, as I sweated a hell of alot but tapering down made me feel better while sweating alot.
> 
> I am not sure of weight as I am holding water still, todays the first day off, I am getting weighed on Tuesday as normal and will let you all know what the 10 days did for me, even though I am holding water.


Looking forward to hearing your results, can you see much of a difference in the mirror? What was your diet like when you were on the dnp? Cheers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> Looking forward to hearing your results, can you see much of a difference in the mirror? What was your diet like when you were on the dnp? Cheers


Yes definate difference. I can tell I have lost fat, but the water is annoying.

Diet was 200g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat, reducing this throughout the week, the dnp was just an addition to a 9 week cut I am doing.


----------



## Guest

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Yes definate difference. I can tell I have lost fat, but the water is annoying.
> 
> Diet was 200g carbs, 200g protein and 55g fat, reducing this throughout the week, the dnp was just an addition to a 9 week cut I am doing.


Glad it went well for you, do you think you will use more dnp before the 9 weeks is up? Do you know why dnp makes you hold water or what can be done to avoid it? Assuming an ai or whatever wont work.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fusion405 said:


> Glad it went well for you, do you think you will use more dnp before the 9 weeks is up? Do you know why dnp makes you hold water or what can be done to avoid it? Assuming an ai or whatever wont work.


Honestly not a clue. On its own you will hold water, not sure if anything will help.

I will be using again before the 9 weeks is up, in 10 day bursts.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Did 400 yesterday in total, 200 in the morning and 200 in the evening, the drive up the motorway late last night to pick the other half up was lovely with the window down, did another 200 this morning and will do another 200 before i go bed, work was tough today, sweating big time but T5's make me sweat anyways but was sweating alot more than normal.

Have kept the water intake very high and been taking vitimin c and taurine morning and evening, day off work tomorrow so going to train back plus as much cardio as i can handle!! so far so good, glowing, glowing glowing!!

Ive decided not to use the scales as a guide as they mess me up big time mentally, am doing photographic log of results in stead as i have a picutre in my mind what i want to look like so makes sense to me to take photos instead!

Well done UW on completing the ten days!!! fingers crossed for your weigh in on Tuesday.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

You gonna be posting the photographic evidence, or is just for you?

Thanks Thunder, it was pretty harsh actually.


----------



## massiccio

fusion405 said:


> Glad it went well for you, do you think you will use more dnp before the 9 weeks is up? Do you know why dnp makes you hold water or what can be done to avoid it? Assuming an ai or whatever wont work.


Purely guessing, I wander if some Albuterol would help.....

Water wil disperse in few days after DNP is stopped. Why one hold water? Dinnae keen, may be all the minerals migrating under the skin with the profise sweat..,.,,,,,,,,


----------



## SteamRod

massiccio said:


> Purely guessing, I wander if some Albuterol would help.....


Dont think it would help with the water (whats your thinking?) but it would make breathing easier while taking DNP.


----------



## jayice

dont know if this is a stupid question. but if im going to be on a keto diet which would be (highfat/medium protein & no carbs) wont the dnp just burn the fat i consume not the fat on my body? also do you guys think excersise is necessary when on 500mg of dnp?

thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Fatstuff

Not if weight loss is your only goal, many would disagree and say your lazy but 500mg dnp and a calorie defecit will certainly rule out any need for exercise from a weight loss p.o.v. But health wise is another matter.


----------



## jayice

thanks for the reply bro. i took my first capsule of dnp this morning which is 250mg. i took some glycerol with it which was Food Grade and it says it should not be ingested and if "ingested induce vomiting immediately" have i ****ed up and gonna die or something? lool


----------



## Fatstuff

yep, any last words?


----------



## Fatstuff

seriously though, if your worried consult your doctor. hopefully someon on here can pipe in and help u ie. dosage etc


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> thanks for the reply bro. i took my first capsule of dnp this morning which is 250mg. i took some glycerol with it which was Food Grade and it says it should not be ingested and if "ingested induce vomiting immediately" have i ****ed up and gonna die or something? lool
> View attachment 61504


glycerol- mate you use it in cake icing... you can buy it of the shelf at waitrose/tesco etc.. its "food grade"...

you can also eat/take glycerol by the spoonful to help with hydration.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol


----------



## Fatstuff

Update anyway been back on 200mg for 2 nights. Don't even notice I'm taking it ATM- is there a tolerance (if so does it affect fat loss) might be a mix of that and the weather from before- think I'll bump up to 400 tomorrow.


----------



## jayice

ausbuilt said:


> glycerol- mate you use it in cake icing... you can buy it of the shelf at waitrose/tesco etc.. its "food grade"...
> 
> you can also eat/take glycerol by the spoonful to help with hydration.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol


ah thanks man! thats a relief lool!..how come they put the "induce vomiting after ingestion"?


----------



## jayice

fatmanstan! said:


> Update anyway been back on 200mg for 2 nights. Don't even notice I'm taking it ATM- is there a tolerance (if so does it affect fat loss) might be a mix of that and the weather from before- think I'll bump up to 400 tomorrow.


are u restricting carbs bro?


----------



## Thunderstruck

Just got back from my workout, didnt take a T5 today to see how much id sweat without it, and lets just say wearing a white tshirt to the gym wasnt a good idea!! talk bout wet tshirt competition except no one wants to be seeing my tits!!

Did back today and felt good and did 1 hours ssc afterwards, am ****ed now but this week is important as got a few easy work days so can really focus on training and getting the most out of my dnp.


----------



## Fatstuff

jayice said:


> are u restricting carbs bro?


Not as such - my carbs are 4-5 pieces of fruit and one small carb source a day ie- 2 pittas/wraps or 1 small serving of rice/a baked potato/home made wedges with skins on. Fat I get from olive oil, nuts, mackerel once a day and rest protein. Just under 2000 calories a day.


----------



## massiccio

SteamRod said:


> Dont think it would help with the water (whats your thinking?) but it would make breathing easier while taking DNP.


albuterol act as a mild diuretic


----------



## ausbuilt

massiccio said:


> albuterol act as a mild diuretic


why not just use lasix? 20mg tab/day.


----------



## Thunderstruck

ow quickly did you guys feel/notice you were starting to hold water after you started your dnp?


----------



## massiccio

ausbuilt said:


> why not just use lasix? 20mg tab/day.


I would be scared to use such a "strong " diuretic while on DNP. De-hydration.... an already compromised mineral balance..... ( I have plenty lasix, but never took a single one, seem a strong drug to me , in fact may be not)

The albuterol idea was because salbutamol compress have a mild action, over long time. Was only an idea, personally I would rather be puffed up for the duration of the course. In my little experience, the water retention was more pronunciated at hig-ish dosage, 400-600, an barely noticeable at 200mg. Somer fine tuning on my diet may hepl too , avoiding thge addiction of another drug, Albuterol.


----------



## massiccio

Thunderstruck said:


> ow quickly did you guys feel/notice you were starting to hold water after you started your dnp?


The first time on dnp, at the end of 8 days course , ramped up to 600 for the final couple of days, my face was a saggy mask, like a very bad night out x 10.

It.s sub cutaneus water, not like estrogen related water retention, where all body blow up like a baloon


----------



## massiccio

jayice said:


> ah thanks man! thats a relief lool!..how come they put the "induce vomiting after ingestion"?


If one drink a lot , there are healt complications. Some individuals are sensitive to small dosages too. All related to some enzimes trhat metabolize the stuff after ingestion.

Drink diluited in water, if stomach get sensitive. Do not overdo it.


----------



## jayice

massiccio said:


> If one drink a lot , there are healt complications. Some individuals are sensitive to small dosages too. All related to some enzimes trhat metabolize the stuff after ingestion.
> 
> Drink diluited in water, if stomach get sensitive. Do not overdo it.


ah k thanks man. jsut thought i had got the wrong type of glycerol as it didnt say vegitable glycerol


----------



## Fatstuff

Get a few vodkas down ur neck should dry u out


----------



## Fatstuff




----------



## jayice

k guys first day of dnp feels good. i know you cant judge it by your first day as it slowly builds up but so far so good. i will be bumping it up on my third day (which should be wednesday) to two caps (500mg) and im just wondering how i will dose this? i know you guys said 36 hours is not necessary as i was thinking wedneday 6 am 250mg then 6pm 250mg then next dose 250mg 6pm thursday and then 250 6am friday etc. how would u guys time your doses for 500mg?

thanks again guys!

P.s. sorry for all the questions just want to run this effectively but stay safe aswell!


----------



## Fatstuff

I just take the whole dose at night to minimise sides, as recommended by aus!


----------



## SteamRod

massiccio said:


> albuterol act as a mild diuretic


Id be more tempted to use ammonium chloride.

Aqua ban woman use it for bloat. its quite mild.


----------



## Guest

I only took 2 caps of my dnp my diet wasnt really good and i just started my new job today, back on a keto diet today feeling positive... I might try hitting the dnp fri-sun each week for a month and see how that goes for me. Its just not convenient for me to run it at work as its hot there and i need to really work, plus most of my training is mon-fri so it makes sense. Im thinking 200mg fri night, 200mg sat morning and another 200mg sat evening the first week and then see how it feels, maybe add another cap sunday morning. I know its not optimal to run it weekend only but i figure it cant hurt to experiment for a month or 2!


----------



## jayice

fusion405 said:


> I only took 2 caps of my dnp my diet wasnt really good and i just started my new job today, back on a keto diet today feeling positive... I might try hitting the dnp fri-sun each week for a month and see how that goes for me. Its just not convenient for me to run it at work as its hot there and i need to really work, plus most of my training is mon-fri so it makes sense. Im thinking 200mg fri night, 200mg sat morning and another 200mg sat evening the first week and then see how it feels, maybe add another cap sunday morning. I know its not optimal to run it weekend only but i figure it cant hurt to experiment for a month or 2!


sounds ok bro just make sure that diet stays on point


----------



## jayice

fatmanstan! said:


> I just take the whole dose at night to minimise sides, as recommended by aus!


how is the sweats with that protocol bro? and does it not build up so if i took 500mg then 24 hours 500mg wouldnt i have near a 1g of dnp in my system?

thanks again mate


----------



## Thunderstruck

My mate got me to hold the punch pads for him tonight and i sweated my **** off, well have been all day actually, and when i took the pads of my hands had gone yellow from the sweat!! eeeeeeew!


----------



## Fatstuff

update - took 400mg last night, feel ok today apart from the lack of sleep and bit drowsy from nytol, might only take 200mg tonight as im training tomorrow - dont want to struggle to sleep tonight. will see how i feel. The sweatiness is actually very manageable atm, the weather is nice and cold. I reckon in the winter i could easily do 600mg, sticking to 400 atm though. and jayice - the sweats taking it all at once at night means, u sleep through the brunt of it (if u can sleep that is)and if the weather is mild enough its fine!


----------



## jayice

fatmanstan! said:


> update - took 400mg last night, feel ok today apart from the lack of sleep and bit drowsy from nytol, might only take 200mg tonight as im training tomorrow - dont want to struggle to sleep tonight. will see how i feel. The sweatiness is actually very manageable atm, the weather is nice and cold. I reckon in the winter i could easily do 600mg, sticking to 400 atm though. and jayice - the sweats taking it all at once at night means, u sleep through the brunt of it (if u can sleep that is)and if the weather is mild enough its fine!


great to hear that ur coping well mate! the weather is really great for this. i hope it stays like this for the next week... im gunna try the 500mg tonight. so tempted to try and train on it the next morning with cardio as just cant believe this product could be that powerfull that fat can fall off without cardio (but with a good diet off course) but i think im just being silly lool


----------



## jayice

Ausbuilt with the glycerol & pyruvate i was wondering if it will take me out of keto? and if dnp will burn this like it does to other carbs/glucose instead of the fat on my body?

thanks alot mate!


----------



## massiccio

SteamRod said:


> Id be more tempted to use ammonium chloride.
> 
> Aqua ban woman use it for bloat. its quite mild.


Interesting. I have a 500gr pack of that , laying in a cupboard, unused, since my crazy chem shopping days of years ago. I have a use for it , now (after furter rezeark,..course  )

This winter I'm having some fun, out on t-shirt, sweating in the middle of the snow.

I was thinking of recovery the DNP expenses by keeping the central heater off too lol


----------



## jayice

hey massiccio could u help me out with the question i had for ausbuilt?

thanks man


----------



## SteamRod

massiccio said:


> Interesting. I have a 500gr pack of that , laying in a cupboard, unused, since my crazy chem shopping days of years ago. I have a use for it , now (after furter rezeark,..course  )
> 
> This winter I'm having some fun, out on t-shirt, sweating in the middle of the snow.
> 
> I was thinking of recovery the DNP expenses by keeping the central heater off too lol


Give it a try it takes a few days to work I bought it to try and deal with Anadrol bloat.


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> Ausbuilt with the glycerol & pyruvate i was wondering if it will take me out of keto? and if dnp will burn this like it does to other carbs/glucose instead of the fat on my body?
> 
> thanks alot mate!


why would you take pyruvate if on keto? i've posted about this on this thread already- look at the krebs cycle:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle

if you're not entering via glycolysis, nor gluconegenesis- but via free fatty acids converting to ketones (ketogenesis) there is no need to supplement pyruvate.

Glycerol does not affect blood glucose:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol

however, at 400mg/day DNP, glycerol is completely optional. You will not be as dehydrated as the USA boards make out.. just drink water..


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> great to hear that ur coping well mate! the weather is really great for this. i hope it stays like this for the next week... im gunna try the 500mg tonight. so tempted to try and train on it the next morning with cardio as just cant believe this product could be that powerfull that fat can fall off without cardio (but with a good diet off course) but i think im just being silly lool


its not... I'm on a tight low carb diet, and i do 20-30mins of cardio 6 days a week... but i've lost 12.6 kg in 6 weeks so far..


----------



## jayice

ausbuilt said:


> why would you take pyruvate if on keto? i've posted about this on this thread already- look at the krebs cycle:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citric_acid_cycle
> 
> if you're not entering via glycolysis, nor gluconegenesis- but via free fatty acids converting to ketones (ketogenesis) there is no need to supplement pyruvate.
> 
> Glycerol does not affect blood glucose:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycerol
> 
> however, at 400mg/day DNP, glycerol is completely optional. You will not be as dehydrated as the USA boards make out.. just drink water..


ah bro thanks alot! completely makes sense now!..you should really write a book on this subject man. cuz all the stuff around these days are really outdated and u knw more then so called "gurus" on the us boards! would definatly help other rookies like me! lool!


----------



## jayice

was wondering who actually came up with the 36hour half life? lool


----------



## massiccio

jayice said:


> hey massiccio could u help me out with the question i had for ausbuilt?
> 
> thanks man


 Glyceroln does get converted to glucose , via hydroxyacetone pathway & all that complicated stuff.

15ml should be fine . You can take it when active, or near/during workouts, take none before bed. That way should be safe. Or, increase brain activity after taking it, as the brain will scavenge the trace glucose in your sistem. Can the heart work on ketone bodyes alone?

Not 100% sure, But I assume if one is on DNP , the limit for carbs will go up, at least the same % as the BMR rate. Probabily a lot more than that, as the body is both depleted and burning more than normal. So if 7gr is normal limit on a meal, 15ml of slow conversion glycerol > glucoese should be OK.Do not double up the allowance : glycerol+ meal with some carbs . Keep that separate. How often do you eat on a keto?

Plenty glycerol on the body while on a fat consuming state. Even the piruvate should be in eccess, from the unused fatty acids> pyruvate > succinate pathway.( zeus help me if I've got a clue about what I'm talking about......)Probabily not as much as the endogenous 15ml going straight from the stomach into the bloodstream.

In fact , while I can see for a low carbs, on DNP,

are we sure , 100% sure that a keto + dnp isn't cataboliuc, without AAS?

Mild activities can be save, the body has the time to oxidise the triglycerid, one carbon after the other, make glucose out of the glycerol backbone, and support body function.

But , when training, low blood sugar, liver depleted of glycogen stores, glucagone realased with others catabolic hormones , the body always mantain the glyconeogenesis card, and when the need for more fuel arise, will break down those proteins as a last resort( or one would go hypo)

Those are my supposition, not proved, neither disproved , so far. I mantain that when the need arise , glycogenesis may well restart.

If I remember correctly, recently I read that the mechanism how keto diet avoid g.n.g. aren't understood, yet. The body can mantain NORMAL activity with ketones energy from fats. OK. Add DNP and a vigorous training session ( not likely to happen , I know... but)

... and the body may weel dig on the last resources to survive.

walking for miles on end may be safe, as we use more oxygen, but low reps training? In fact tha will cause great pain, both on keto and on DNP. As a matter of a fact , hugh reps /moderate weight are preferred, when glycogen is depleted.

Glycerol should help reduce the heavy sweats daytime


----------



## Thunderstruck

Im going back to 200mg tomorrow, am finding the step up to 400 has wiped me out totally and have done nothing but sleep today and my cravings for junk was immense and i caved in, dunno if its pychological but will go back to 200 from tomorrow and go for longer which was my origianl plan anyways, that will still mean i got 1o days left of the cycle. Am feeling puffy n crap at the mo.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Sorry it will still be a 15 day cycle left, miscounted me pills.


----------



## jayice

hey guys ive got a bottle of 100 caps of dnp (98 nw after use  ) and im only going to use 14 of these caps over the next 7 days. i will have about 84 left and i know for certain i will not be using them again as i am moving in with my gf and her son and no way will i be bringing such a dangerous supplement into there mist. so i need to dispose of the rest of the caps and i want to know how do i do this safely without poisoning or blowing up anything lool? they cant be flushed can they?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

jayice said:


> hey guys ive got a bottle of 100 caps of dnp (98 nw after use  ) and im only going to use 14 of these caps over the next 7 days. i will have about 84 left and i know for certain i will not be using them again as i am moving in with my gf and her son and no way will i be brining such a dangerous supplement into there mist. so i need to dispose of the rest of the caps and i want to know how do i do this safely without poisoning or blowing up anything lool? they cant be flushed can they?


What!

SO your gonna flush 84 caps!

Don't be a silly simon, keep them. Just in a safe place.


----------



## Fatstuff

That's the most absurd thing I've heard in ages!!! Just get a little safe or somethin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> That's the most absurd thing I've heard in ages!!! Just get a little safe or somethin


I'm curious if he is actually hinting for someone to buy them.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Sounds like someones lost their bottle........boom boom.......get it?


----------



## jayice

hah yh guys im serious. moving into a small flat so theyll be nowhere at all to keep it. gf prys into everything. wouldnt want to sell it tho as think its illegal to sell dnp but not for possession. lool


----------



## jayice

also only planning a blitz cycle of this for 7 days to get in shape for rugby season but wants it starts cant be on it so theyll be no use for it. if i fall of the wagon weight wise i'll be leaning towards clen and t3 instead anyways

Can someone help me on how to dispose of it?

Thanks alot


----------



## kreig

Send it my way I'll dispose of it properly :whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg

If you could PM I'd sooo be messaging you asking you to send them my way lol!


----------



## massiccio

jayice said:


> also only planning a blitz cycle of this for 7 days to get in shape for rugby season but wants it starts cant be on it so theyll be no use for it. if i fall of the wagon weight wise i'll be leaning towards clen and t3 instead anyways
> 
> Can someone help me on how to dispose of it?
> 
> Thanks alot


I can dispose that safely, with my stomach., expelling inactive residuals as the sole byproduct. Very eco.


----------



## Thunderstruck

Have ordered more tonight as am defo going to do a longer course at a lower dose, 400mg was just too much to get on with my daily life and as i get such a good price for my DNP ive splashed out on some more.

200mg will allow me to focus on diet and cardio again wheras the last few days theyve gone a bit downhill which i feel defeats the object entirely of 'supplementing' with dnp.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Have ordered more tonight as am defo going to do a longer course at a lower dose, 400mg was just too much to get on with my daily life and as i get such a good price for my DNP ive splashed out on some more.
> 
> 200mg will allow me to focus on diet and cardio again wheras the last few days theyve gone a bit downhill which i feel defeats the object entirely of 'supplementing' with dnp.


Have to agree.

I went up to 600mg, and its great to try it out, but you can't last long on it, I managed 1 cardio session while on 600mg because it was just too much.

Whats annoying me is that I am STILL holding water, I can't get rid of it!!!

I'm half a stone down on the scales, but I can't get rid of the water, so need to do something about it, maybe a diuretic or something.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> I went up to 600mg, and its great to try it out, but you can't last long on it, I managed 1 cardio session while on 600mg because it was just too much.
> 
> Whats annoying me is that I am STILL holding water, I can't get rid of it!!!
> 
> I'm half a stone down on the scales, but I can't get rid of the water, so need to do something about it, maybe a diuretic or something.


I recommend southern comfort - one bottle dosed @ 1 shot per 30 mins  Post southern comfort cycle i recommend plenty of fluids and extra vitamins


----------



## Fatstuff

oh and done 400mg last night, slept better than night b4 - sweated through the night nicely and managed to stay away from the scales


----------



## SteamRod

Thunderstruck said:


> Sounds like someones lost their bottle........boom boom.......get it?


srsly?



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Have to agree.
> 
> I went up to 600mg, and its great to try it out, but you can't last long on it, I managed 1 cardio session while on 600mg because it was just too much.
> 
> Whats annoying me is that I am STILL holding water, I can't get rid of it!!!
> 
> I'm half a stone down on the scales, but I can't get rid of the water, so need to do something about it, maybe a diuretic or something.


how many days since your last dose mate?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SteamRod said:


> how many days since your last dose mate?


I can't remember tbh.

It was a few days ago. I've heard of people taking upto 10 days to shed the water. I am bad for holding water anyway, but holding a fair amount.


----------



## SteamRod

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I can't remember tbh.
> 
> It was a few days ago. I've heard of people taking upto 10 days to shed the water. I am bad for holding water anyway, but holding a fair amount.


took about 5 for me then I have a day were I feel all jacked up with some super compensation. If it doesn't happen within then next few days then I think that will be your lot mate.

I was disappointed with my first few runs. Guess I was expecting too much from other peoples experiences on the net. Keep us posted tho as it might just be taking a while for it to drop from you.


----------



## SteamRod

well would you look at that I am a gold member now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

SteamRod said:


> well would you look at that I am a gold member now


haha the sad thing is I actually noticed immediatly that something was different!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL seems everyone but u JP????


----------



## Fatstuff

oh and btw - i was playing wwe earlier on xbox 360 as TUW!!! oooosh!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> LOL seems everyone but u JP????


It just won't go!!!

I have these issues with Dbol, I swell up and it won't leave. Not sure why I store so much water. I guess thats just an individual thing. But if it ain't gone in a couple of days I'm gonna have to take a diuretic as I want the lines in my forearm back! Whats the point in not having lines in the forearm!


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It just won't go!!!
> 
> I have these issues with Dbol, I swell up and it won't leave. Not sure why I store so much water. I guess thats just an individual thing. But if it ain't gone in a couple of days I'm gonna have to take a diuretic as I want the lines in my forearm back! Whats the point in not having lines in the forearm!


Thats because ur a woman and ur estrogen levels are high anyway so the dbol is making them worse, sorry mate, thats a side effect of being a lady


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Thats because ur a woman and ur estrogen levels are high anyway so the dbol is making them worse, sorry mate, thats a side effect of being a lady


I suppose, but considering my test levels are that of a Warriors, my eastrogen levels are acceptable being twice a normal mans.


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I suppose, but considering my test levels are that of a breastfed baby girl, my oestrogen levels are insane being twice a normal mans.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I swear someones slipping me dnp in my sleep.

I'm still sweating very easily, asin a quick jog or something and I'm sweating. And I just had a massive water diareah, it was messy!


----------



## Fatstuff

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> I swear someones slipping me dnp in my sleep.
> 
> I'm still sweating very easily, asin a quick jog or something and I'm sweating. And I just had a massive water diareah, it was messy!


It's funny u should mention that, I'm having a watery poo as I type this post


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> It's funny u should mention that, I'm having a watery poo as I type this post


Sexy.


----------



## Thunderstruck

I didnt take any this morning and had a great session at the gym, considering i could barely get out of bed yesterday i managed german volume training using deadlifts, had between 3-4 heart attacks but felt amazing at the end, then i did 20 minutes intervals on the treadmill doing 1 min walk and 1 min jog.

Will be taking the dnp tonight instead, temp is still ok on the thermometor but sweating like a 50 stone sumo in a sauna still.


----------



## Fatstuff

Thunderstruck said:


> I didnt take any this morning and had a great session at the gym, considering i could barely get out of bed yesterday i managed german volume training using deadlifts, had between 3-4 heart attacks but felt amazing at the end, then i did 20 minutes intervals on the treadmill doing 1 min walk and 1 min jog.
> 
> Will be taking the dnp tonight instead, temp is still ok on the thermometor but sweating like a 50 stone sumo in a sauna still.


U burn between 100 - 300 calories during a heart attack, great for getting ripped


----------



## jayice

k dudes gunna have to cut my dnp run even shorter now as have had an outbreak of hives. and think im coming down with tonsilitis. as back of throat has enlarged and have a distinctive pain when swallowing. has anything like this happened to anyone?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

jayice said:


> k dudes gunna have to cut my dnp run even shorter now as have had an outbreak of hives. and think im coming down with tonsilitis. as back of throat has enlarged and have a distinctive pain when swallowing. has anything like this happened to anyone?


No nothing here mate.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Took a massive p*ss earlier and it started off brownish like it was while on dnp and then went back to water colour like normal, feel better within myself today and have dropped some water!....finally!

Feeling really good and based on this, I will definatly use DNP again, maybe not a 10 dayer though, maybe just 7 days.

All in all, I am pretty impressed with DNP. The sides are a bit of a bitch, but tbf if your gonna drop half a stone in 10 days and still be carrying water then its by far the best fat loss product available.

Will get weighed in 1-2 days to see whats happening when all the waters gone.


----------



## Fatstuff

Good to hear mate, I been on 200mg for 2 and 400 mg for 3 days and already fancy another break from it!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Good to hear mate, I been on 200mg for 2 and 400 mg for 3 days and already fancy another break from it!


haha don't get me wrong I'm glad to be off lol

I'm very impressed though mate. Just think about the fat burning away! Soon be over buddy.

How long ya running it for?


----------



## Fatstuff

Not long now , going to run couple days 200 then couple 400 then done


----------



## Thunderstruck

i took 400mg before bed last night, took a while to get to sleep even with nytol no heat, no sweats nothing, woke up a couple of hours later pouring with sweat, sweat running down my legs, down my arms, down my face, down my back ,chest!!!! ****ing every where, thought to myself 'whoomp there it is' then went back to sleep.

Work today was much better but still sweat big time if i had to do anything quickly, but overall much better than taking one in morning and one in evening like i was. have been on them 6 days now, am defo holding water yet still looking slimmer i feel. am going to lower my carbs now too.


----------



## ausbuilt

Thunderstruck said:


> i took 400mg before bed last night, took a while to get to sleep even with nytol no heat, no sweats nothing, woke up a couple of hours later pouring with sweat, sweat running down my legs, down my arms, down my face, down my back ,chest!!!! ****ing every where, thought to myself 'whoomp there it is' then went back to sleep.
> 
> Work today was much better but still sweat big time if i had to do anything quickly, but overall much better than taking one in morning and one in evening like i was. have been on them 6 days now, am defo holding water yet still looking slimmer i feel. am going to lower my carbs now too.


makes a mockery of the 36 hour half life (i.e you should be just as hot and sweaty for 36 hours, rather than being better in the day time.. hence the 8-12 hour half life..)

Glad you're finding the "take it all at night" protocol useful- I think for a working person its the most work-friendly way to do it..

Yep, apart from the water retention- you do get to look better! and the water does go after you stop..


----------



## Thunderstruck

I was still sweaty throughout the day but no where near what i was when i took one in the morning and most certainly not like i was in the night. That one tip alone will keep me going for a while longer as im coping ok so far and the extra motivation of knowing im on such a strong 'supplement' keeps me going in the gym too.

Thanks to everyone so far for the info given in this thread, has been great. Temp tonight hit 37 but i have only jusdt got back from the gym. Also my electrolyte tablets arrived today so started with them along with my taurine and vitc as the coconut water was massively overpriced.


----------



## Guest

hi guys im looking to start my next cycle at the start of next month and its going to be a big one plans are at the moment 7 days 200 then 7 days 400 then 3 days 600 for the first 2 weeks ill also be running along side the dnp and e.c.a minus the A lol this is to maximize fat burn . work out will be as much cardio as i can take  there is more details to this but ill post all that in a new thread when i start it . just a heads up of whats to come

ps. im not a noob to dnp iv used it before but this is my first extreem cycle i do not recommend anyone to copy this

matt


----------



## Fatstuff

*matt* said:


> hi guys im looking to start my next cycle at the start of next month and its going to be a big one plans are at the moment 7 days 200 then 7 days 400 then 3 days 600 for the first 2 weeks ill also be running along side the dnp and e.c.a minus the A lol this is to maximize fat burn . work out will be as much cardio as i can take  there is more details to this but ill post all that in a new thread when i start it . just a heads up of whats to come
> 
> ps. im not a noob to dnp iv used it before but this is my first extreem cycle i do not recommend anyone to copy this
> 
> matt


Good luck


----------



## Fatstuff

Right folks, back on 200 for a bit, might stay on that, i dont feel myself much higher than that i am 7lb down since i started, my arms seem leaner but my belly and boobs in particular seem wobblier lol so im hoping this is water retention.

I have got my gear ready for my bulk, just waiting on ancillaries will be doing 12week tritest 400 @1.5ml pw with mdrol kickstart for 2 weeks (just some that i got left over from last cycle) 8weeks after that cycle i am going to go back on the dnp @ 200mg a day for 4 weeks, low carb with morning cardio(got a BBing gym right next to the new house shall make the most of that being so close), thinking of getting some low dose metformin for it.


----------



## ausbuilt

jayice said:


> k dudes gunna have to cut my dnp run even shorter now as have had an outbreak of hives. and think im coming down with tonsilitis. as back of throat has enlarged and have a distinctive pain when swallowing. has anything like this happened to anyone?


yes my wife gets a sore throat on DNP every time- not immediately, about week 4 of a 6 week cycle of 200mg/day (which is about 3mg/kg dosage for her)


----------



## ausbuilt

*matt* said:


> hi guys im looking to start my next cycle at the start of next month and its going to be a big one plans are at the moment 7 days 200 then 7 days 400 then 3 days 600 for the first 2 weeks ill also be running along side the dnp and e.c.a minus the A lol this is to maximize fat burn . work out will be as much cardio as i can take  there is more details to this but ill post all that in a new thread when i start it . just a heads up of whats to come
> 
> ps. im not a noob to dnp iv used it before but this is my first extreem cycle i do not recommend anyone to copy this
> 
> matt


600mg is not extreme- i'm into my 7th week at 400mg/day. I'd do 800 if i didn't have to work... LOL



fatstuff said:


> Right folks, back on 200 for a bit, might stay on that, i dont feel myself much higher than that i am 7lb down since i started, my arms seem leaner but my belly and boobs in particular seem wobblier lol so im hoping this is water retention.
> 
> I have got my gear ready for my bulk, just waiting on ancillaries will be doing 12week tritest 400 @1.5ml pw with mdrol kickstart for 2 weeks (just some that i got left over from last cycle) 8weeks after that cycle i am going to go back on the dnp @ 200mg a day for 4 weeks, low carb with morning cardio(got a BBing gym right next to the new house shall make the most of that being so close), thinking of getting some low dose metformin for it.


I think you'd get better results from 'slin (novorapid) at 10iu 3xday, EOD, 400mg/day DNP and your AAS- you'll be bigger, and leaner than you are now.. AND when on 'slin, you are not as tired on DNP as you normally are... 'slin+DNP is the best bulk i've ever done- put on 4-5kg (10lbs ish) and lost an 1" on my waist... in 4 weeks...


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> 600mg is not extreme- i'm into my 7th week at 400mg/day. I'd do 800 if i didn't have to work... LOL
> 
> I think you'd get better results from 'slin (novorapid) at 10iu 3xday, EOD, 400mg/day DNP and your AAS- you'll be bigger, and leaner than you are now.. AND when on 'slin, you are not as tired on DNP as you normally are... 'slin+DNP is the best bulk i've ever done- put on 4-5kg (10lbs ish) and lost an 1" on my waist... in 4 weeks...


I havent done as much research on slin as id like if im honest, i realise you need fast carbs 10g per 1iu and should take it 20 mins apart from whey, and should keep some high gi carbs on me in case of hypoglycemia. I still feel i need to do more reading if im honest though.


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> 600mg is not extreme- i'm into my 7th week at 400mg/day. I'd do 800 if i didn't have to work... LOL


i did consider going higher and im still fine tuning my cycle and luckly work isnt a problem at the moment lol thats why iv planned it for the start of next month becouse i have the hole month free


----------



## Guest

ausbuilt said:


> 600mg is not extreme- i'm into my 7th week at 400mg/day. I'd do 800 if i didn't have to work... LOL
> 
> I think you'd get better results from 'slin (novorapid) at 10iu 3xday, EOD, 400mg/day DNP and your AAS- you'll be bigger, and leaner than you are now.. AND when on 'slin, you are not as tired on DNP as you normally are... 'slin+DNP is the best bulk i've ever done- put on 4-5kg (10lbs ish) and lost an 1" on my waist... in 4 weeks...


When you run slin and dnp do you still get very hot?

Another question im down with man flu this is my 2nd day of it, typical really as ive just started my new job, i take it a bit of dnp this weekend is a bad idea what with already having a fever?


----------



## Thunderstruck

I took my 400mg last night and was dispointed when i didnt feel hot at all during the night, not even slightly, then hit the sod hit me all through work today, why did it take so much longer than last time to kick in? is it coz i had a pretty damn big meal a short while before i took them last night, was much bigger meal than i normally have.

Am now in from work sitting buck naked typing this and am sweating profusely still.

And fatmanstan my wobbley bits feel wobblier than usual too i feel and look like a water balloon at the moment, i look forward to the end of the cycle so the water can bugger off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

The water side of things really p*ssed me off to be honest.

Feel so much better when its gone.


----------



## Fatstuff

I like my beats fast and my bass down low


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Hows the DNP-ers doing?

Sweaty?


----------



## Fatstuff

stopped taking them last night mate, need a break from the lethargy. i got about 6 tablets left, might bang a couple down me in few days just to finish them - all in all not the most pleasant experience, particularly because i have an active job, an 18 month old bundle of energy and i find i get irritable. but to be honest, if i have dropped 10lbs after the water weight goes i will be V happy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatstuff said:


> stopped taking them last night mate, need a break from the lethargy. i got about 6 tablets left, might bang a couple down me in few days just to finish them - all in all not the most pleasant experience, particularly because i have an active job, an 18 month old bundle of energy and i find i get irritable. but to be honest, if i have dropped 10lbs after the water weight goes i will be V happy


Keep meaning to say, loving the new name!

I know exactly what you mean. I felt soooo good a few days after coming off, really feel brilliant.

didn't know you had a kid, congrats for 18 months ago....

Definatly!


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL cheers m8, hes a little beast and soooooo full of energy. Yeah i like dnp, like i said next time will be low carbs, might kerb some of the sweating, whats your thoughts on slin? u ever used it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatstuff said:


> LOL cheers m8, hes a little beast and soooooo full of energy. Yeah i like dnp, like i said next time will be low carbs, might kerb some of the sweating, whats your thoughts on slin? u ever used it?


Yes! I do love slin. Very good stuff.

My thoughts are:

1) 10g of carbs per IU of slin (thats overcompensating but safe)

2) Use 3 times a day, I like, breakfast, pre-wo and post-wo

3) Use it for 4 weeks and then stop for 4-6 weeks

4) Slowly up the dose throughout the 4 weeks, I like to hit 10IU's shot 3 times a day, so 30IU in total, however that is a high dose

5) Shoot it sub-q

6) Eat carbs with 10-15 mins of shooting

7) Have sugar on hand incase, glucose tabs, or a pack of sugary sweets will do

Thats about it really.


----------



## Fatstuff

I thought u shouldnt do it preWO due to higher chance of hypo?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatstuff said:


> I thought u shouldnt do it preWO due to higher chance of hypo?


Never heard that, but 10 iu's is safe.

If you have a bg monitor you can tailor it to what you need dependant on reactions to the slin, but thats just not needed really.

I find it very safe and you woul dhave to be very silly to mess up.

Just do 10g of carbs per IU and carry sweets, job done.


----------



## Fatstuff

Yeah i have been trying to read up about it, i am a bit of a swot when it comes to things i put in my body, i need to make 100% sure i know what im doing, its took me 2 years reading before i jab myself lol. My original plan was (in my head) 12 weeks test cycle - 3 months no roids (3rd month another dnp blast) next cycle,12weeks test and tren 3 months off (3rd month dnp again) then test, tren and slin with dnp. But i am tempted to do test slin and dnp for next cycle now obv 4 weeks on 4 off with slin and eod! Dunno my head is all over the shop though LOL


----------



## Thunderstruck

Had a great leg session last night, didnt lift anywhere near as much as i could but really felt the muscles gtetting ****ed, last 2 nights i could really have done without training but forced myself and had 2 good sessions. got me bitch to take a photo update this morning and am very pleased from where i was 4 weeks ago (been on dnp a 9 days now)

Took 400mg again before bed last night and woke up at 3 a sweaty ball of wimpering mess.....love it  ) Like i say i am pleased with todays photo and am thinking how much better it will look after water has gone.

I got another 13 days left at 400mg, was going to do just 200mg but now ive tacken on board ausbuilts night time advice im happy to stick with the 400mg. Am finding im not getting in as much cardio as id like b ut am pushing hard with the weights still.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatstuff said:


> Yeah i have been trying to read up about it, i am a bit of a swot when it comes to things i put in my body, i need to make 100% sure i know what im doing, its took me 2 years reading before i jab myself lol. My original plan was (in my head) 12 weeks test cycle - 3 months no roids (3rd month another dnp blast) next cycle,12weeks test and tren 3 months off (3rd month dnp again) then test, tren and slin with dnp. But i am tempted to do test slin and dnp for next cycle now obv 4 weeks on 4 off with slin and eod! Dunno my head is all over the shop though LOL


either or tbh.

I havn't ran dnp and slin so can't comment on that.


----------



## Fatstuff

i found a good thread on here today about slin and dnp i might bump it if i can find it again


----------



## Fatstuff

bumped it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Can't see it, can ya post the link?


----------



## Fatstuff

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/10740-dnp-insulin.html#post2442947


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Good find.


----------



## Fatstuff

Interesting read isn't it, I'm surprised it hasn't had many posts


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatstuff said:


> Interesting read isn't it, I'm surprised it hasn't had many posts


Probably cos its the sort of stuff that is tried to be kept off the board.


----------



## Thunderstruck

is that why nothing comes up when you put dnp in the search function?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> is that why nothing comes up when you put dnp in the search function?


I have no idea about that search function, seems if you put a few letters nothing shows up, but put a few in and it does :S


----------



## Fatstuff

best off using google to search uk muscle if u know what i mean


----------



## Thunderstruck

Quick update................hot, grumpy, short tempered, bored, hot, grumpy, short tempered, bored, hot, grumpy, short tempered, bored.....................and really fooking irritable.


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

haha


----------



## Thunderstruck

Decided to make last nights dnp the last for this cycle, am going to have a few weeks off of it then do a lower dose cycle for 12 days.

Made the big mistake seeing what 600mg felt like so took it before bed and fook me what a fooking sweaty ball of mess i was all night AND all day today, i feel like running naked round tescos freezer section!!

Will be nice to stop sweating for a few weeks and see what effect its all had after the water has drained out of me.

Are you guys happy with your results? nything you would have done differently next time?


----------



## ausbuilt

i'm a big fan of low carbs, moderate cardio, and 400mg.. for about 6-12 weeks (with T3).


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Thunderstruck said:


> Decided to make last nights dnp the last for this cycle, am going to have a few weeks off of it then do a lower dose cycle for 12 days.
> 
> Made the big mistake seeing what 600mg felt like so took it before bed and fook me what a fooking sweaty ball of mess i was all night AND all day today, i feel like running naked round tescos freezer section!!
> 
> Will be nice to stop sweating for a few weeks and see what effect its all had after the water has drained out of me.
> 
> Are you guys happy with your results? nything you would have done differently next time?


600mg is harsh haha

I was happy tbh, I am not sure I would change anything tbh.

I did the 10 day thing, probably try a cycle like asubuilt does next time with insulin, just to try it both ways.


----------



## Thunderstruck

ausbuilt said:


> i'm a big fan of low carbs, moderate cardio, and 400mg.. for about 6-12 weeks (with T3).


That was a big problem i found, the craving for carbs n simple sugars was immense!! was eating cleaner before the cycle so gonna stop it and see if it is just all in my mind.


----------



## Fatstuff

ausbuilt said:


> i'm a big fan of low carbs, moderate cardio, and 400mg.. for about 6-12 weeks (with T3).


 That is how I will do it next time I think


----------



## ausbuilt

Thunderstruck said:


> That was a big problem i found, the craving for carbs n simple sugars was immense!! was eating cleaner before the cycle so gonna stop it and see if it is just all in my mind.


its not in your mind... the higher dose, the bigger the carb craving... at 1500mg/day I was having ice cream for meals.... LOL OK i didn't get fatter... but I only lost 3kg in 21 days.. so not great...

Sibutramine really helped on my 2nd cycle (800mg/day); however, I find i have no probs with cravings at 400mg/day, so I'm sticking with this... and i've now got veins through my shoulders, quads and calves... so i'm happy..but still going... week 6 of DNP, and week 7 of diet..


----------



## Thunderstruck

So motivating to hear others experience the same things, will defo still stop for now, re-assess then learn what i could do better then go again in a little while.


----------



## Raptor

ausbuilt said:


> i'm a big fan of low carbs, moderate cardio, and 400mg.. for about 6-12 weeks (with T3).


I may try this next time round, and this will make you all laugh, but i've put off DNP recently for one reason :lol:

I've been planning to meet this girl and she says she swallows, and DNP makes your cum taste like chemicals

So i'm gonna wait until i've got this girl out of the way before i order some, can't be giving her chemical cum :laugh:


----------



## Thunderstruck

Raptor said:


> I may try this next time round, and this will make you all laugh, but i've put off DNP recently for one reason :lol:
> 
> I've been planning to meet this girl and she says she swallows, and DNP makes your cum taste like chemicals
> 
> So i'm gonna wait until i've got this girl out of the way before i order some, can't be giving her chemical cum :laugh:


Haha thats a great reason, id personally wait til the vital moment then hold her head down so she has no choice but to take it, she's lose 3lb in weight so she'd be happy!!


----------



## Irish Beast

ausbuilt said:


> i'm a big fan of low carbs, moderate cardio, and 400mg.. for about 6-12 weeks (with T3).


How much T3 do you recommend?

I am running 400mg DNP and 50mcg T3 for the last 4 days. Not much in the way of cardio but hitting the weights okay and dieting well


----------



## Irish Beast

Interesting post Aus.

I always thought DNP was something for a quick blast! I have found the sides more than tolerable so was thinking of running it for a few weeks or until my stash runs out!


----------



## Fatstuff

i have got a 7lb loss in 2 - 5 day blasts(200mg mostly only ran 400mg 3 seperate days though), i thought i was holding water but i dont seem to have dropped any more, but seriously constipated so that may count. But to be fair in that short amount of time with small dose and very little cardio cant be bad. I think you will be pleased IB, its a very useful tool.


----------



## ausbuilt

Thunderstruck said:


> Haha thats a great reason, id personally wait til the vital moment then hold her head down so she has no choice but to take it, she's lose 3lb in weight so she'd be happy!!


it does indeed go yellow....um, can't vouch for the taste, but it does smell "chemically" but then my sweat smells like vinegar/acid and it doesn't usually



Irish Beast said:


> How much T3 do you recommend?
> 
> I am running 400mg DNP and 50mcg T3 for the last 4 days. Not much in the way of cardio but hitting the weights okay and dieting well


on 400mg DNP, 100mcg T3 2on/2off.. 50 is ok, but not quite enough- DNP DOES deplete T3, as the low carbs (and lower circulating carbs from the DNP increasing glycolysis, well making it ineffecient) reduces the conversion of T4 to T3... this is especially true as you go past 7 days at 400mg..



Irish Beast said:


> Interesting post Aus.
> 
> I always thought DNP was something for a quick blast! I have found the sides more than tolerable so was thinking of running it for a few weeks or until my stash runs out!


i think multiple quick blasts (spaced a 7-10days apart) may be another way of maximising effects and minimising the sides- so perhaps 3 weeks on, 7 days off, and repeat may be good- i notice at about week 4 (on 400mg, and week 3 on 800mg) the loose stools become more of an issue (the main side for me!) so with 3 weeks on, 1 week off, you can get around this side- just a "comfort" thought.

Apart from the "loose stools" 200-400mg, taken all at once at night, can be done very well for 6-12 weeks- I'm aiming at 12, but I may need to travel to bangkok for work this week, so I may stop on week 7, and resume after 2 weeks.


----------



## Raptor

ausbuilt said:


> it does indeed go yellow....um, can't vouch for the taste, but it does smell "chemically" but then my sweat smells like vinegar/acid and it doesn't usually


Lol don't act like you didn't taste it out of curiosity :laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast

Cheers Aus. Great info as always

When you say 2 on 2 off with the T3 I assume we are talking weeks? Will ramp the dose up a bit when I get some more. I was thinking the DNP should be enough but in for a penny in for a pound!

Gonna run 400mg daily of DNP when I am in work due to concentration/fatigue issues but have 5 days off after tomorrow so gonna ramp it up to 600, maybe even 800!

Got enough for about 3 weeks so might as well ride it out and see how I go.

First proper weight in on Thursday should be interesting. Was 20 stone dead when I started so this Thursday I will have been on DNP a week. Will be upset if I havent lost a decent amount of poundage as I have been pretty strict this week. Not mega strict but pretty good. Have only drank alcohol once (albeit 2 bottles of wine) and apart from a few treats (after said bottles of wine) I have been keeping it real.

Will post up results if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fatstuff

I think he means 2 days on 2 off


----------



## lolik

Irish Beast said:


> Cheers Aus. Great info as always
> 
> When you say 2 on 2 off with the T3 I assume we are talking weeks? Will ramp the dose up a bit when I get some more. I was thinking the DNP should be enough but in for a penny in for a pound!
> 
> Gonna run 400mg daily of DNP when I am in work due to concentration/fatigue issues but have 5 days off after tomorrow so gonna ramp it up to 600, maybe even 800!
> 
> Got enough for about 3 weeks so might as well ride it out and see how I go.
> 
> First proper weight in on Thursday should be interesting. Was 20 stone dead when I started so this Thursday I will have been on DNP a week. Will be upset if I havent lost a decent amount of poundage as I have been pretty strict this week. Not mega strict but pretty good. Have only drank alcohol once (albeit 2 bottles of wine) and apart from a few treats (after said bottles of wine) I have been keeping it real.
> 
> Will post up results if anyone is interested.


yeah keep us updated


----------



## Irish Beast

2 days on and 2 off, never heard that protocol before!

Might give it a try though. At least my T3 will last longer then!


----------



## Irish Beast

Something I have noticed while DNP is that no matter how much water I consume my urine never goes clear. I am drinking about 6-8 litres a day and its still bright yellow!


----------



## Thunderstruck

Thats coz your consuming a dye, i stopped my dnp a day ago and my **** is still yellow, not as bad but still yellow.


----------



## Irish Beast

I kinda figured the DNP must dehydrate me massively cos I normally **** about 3 times in the night but lately its been once or not at all.


----------



## ausbuilt

Irish Beast said:


> Cheers Aus. Great info as always
> 
> When you say 2 on 2 off with the T3 I assume we are talking weeks? Will ramp the dose up a bit when I get some more. I was thinking the DNP should be enough but in for a penny in for a pound!
> 
> its not that DNP is not enough- its that using it WILL reduce the conversion of T4 to T3- this increases lethargy amongst other things.. and isn't optimal for metabolism generally. For the T3, its 2 DAYS on, 2 DAYS off- the DNP is every night..
> 
> Gonna run 400mg daily of DNP when I am in work due to concentration/fatigue issues but have 5 days off after tomorrow so gonna ramp it up to 600, maybe even 800! you can try, don't think the higher dose is worth it. Increases carb cravings, and workouts suffer more..
> 
> Got enough for about 3 weeks so might as well ride it out and see how I go.
> 
> First proper weight in on Thursday should be interesting. Was 20 stone dead when I started so this Thursday I will have been on DNP a week. Will be upset if I havent lost a decent amount of poundage as I have been pretty strict this week. Not mega strict but pretty good. Have only drank alcohol once (albeit 2 bottles of wine) and apart from a few treats (after said bottles of wine) I have been keeping it real. I think you'll find despite what the american boards say about eating donuts and losing weight, i believe people who say this haven't used it... you won't put weight on while eating junk food, but your weight loss will be minimal- weightloss greater than what can be achieved by dieting alone, requires strict dieting AND the DNP..
> 
> Will post up results if anyone is interested.


I'm def interested.. i'm betting the results of all on here are different from the (imaginary) results on some of the US boards..



fatstuff said:


> I think he means 2 days on 2 off


Yep!


----------



## dt36

Well I'm back on the caps at 200mg per night, starting yesterday. Had to stop my last course short due to a business trip, but I think it actually did me a favour.

I had a week contract in Dubai/Afghanistan/Dubai, and it was in the low to mid 40s every day. Some of the guys who had been there a while were sweating a lot in the heat, and the guy with me was sweating constantly when we were outside. I found that I wasn't sweating as much as them, and didn't find it that untolerable. This may have been down to the fact that I had just stopped my course 2 days short of travelling, so maybe my body was handling the temperature better.

Weighed yesterday and I had come down to 15st 2ib, so dropped a further 3ib after finishing the DNP. Also comfortably down a belt hole on my work trousers this morning.

Going to hit it for about 10 days, which will hopefully see me come under 15st this time with good diet and cardio thrown in. Just hope the missus doesn't make plans for us to go out with friends over the bank holiday, or it will have to be diet coke for me all night.


----------



## Irish Beast

Unfortunately tomorrow in the office will be an unavoidable day of eating sweet stuff as its me and my office buddys last working day together so we said we would bring something nice in for each other to eat. She better not bring me an apple or she will get a slap!

Shes heavily pregnant at the moment so gorging herself all the time. Not really what I need when dieting on DNP! LOL


----------



## dt36

IB. Just take a spare shirt mate.


----------



## DiggyV

dt36 said:


> Well I'm back on the caps at 200mg per night, starting yesterday. Had to stop my last course short due to a business trip, but I think it actually did me a favour.
> 
> I had a week contract in Dubai/Afghanistan/Dubai, and it was in the low to mid 40s every day. Some of the guys who had been there a while were sweating a lot in the heat, and the guy with me was sweating constantly when we were outside. I found that I wasn't sweating as much as them, and didn't find it that untolerable. This may have been down to the fact that I had just stopped my course 2 days short of travelling, so maybe my body was handling the temperature better.
> 
> Weighed yesterday and I had come down to 15st 2ib, so dropped a further 3ib after finishing the DNP. Also comfortably down a belt hole on my work trousers this morning.
> 
> Going to hit it for about 10 days, which will hopefully see me come under 15st this time with good diet and cardio thrown in. Just hope the missus doesn't make plans for us to go out with friends over the bank holiday, or it will have to be diet coke for me all night.


This is looking more and more interesting for me, need to talk to my source about this when I see him next.

Cheers

D


----------



## Irish Beast

dt36 said:


> IB. Just take a spare shirt mate.


I bought a load of light vests from Tesco for a few quid that I wear under my work shirts. They absorb it pretty well. Life savers really as I train in the morning and was getting to work looking like i'd been hosed down!


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> Going to start this myself Thursday with DNP at night.


Good to see u around chili, where u been?


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> Away with work mate.
> 
> So glad to be getting back to nice food and gym. Have had a stomach upset the last few weeks, so not looking forward to getting in the gym. Squirted most of my muscle mass down the toilet, so looking flat and weak at the moment.


I'm sure you will be alright after a session at the gym and some carbs lol!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> Yeah, some carbs and Insulin should fill me out in no time
> 
> Are you happy with your DNP cycle?


Yeah pretty much, i have lost 8lbs in two 5 day blasts (mostly @ 200mg, only upped it few times.) I am going to do it again, with more preparation, colder weather lol and more consistent 400mg. Also when I finally move into new house, there is a gym seconds away so going to download some audio books and do some fasted cardio. I am starting my first inj cycle next week, so will be upping my food intake considerably but cleanly, so see where I stand after that!


----------



## Fatstuff

chilisi said:


> Great news.
> 
> You should grow nicely after the dieting.


Hopefully, will be nice not being hungry for a change and getting stronger at a reasonable rate, it's annoying not putting much more weight on the bar each month lol!


----------



## DiggyV

Guys,

quick question about the sweats - do they have any colour in them - so are they staining what you wear or sleep on?

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Guest

I read about yellow sweat etc but i only ran my dnp 2 nights and sweaton my white pillows was just wet not coloured. Maybe if your on it for longer but im not sure tbh


----------



## Fatstuff

spunked yet? lol


----------



## Guest

Lol Yea i did on 2nd day but didnt see it as it was in my mrs but she didnt say nothing about it looking radioactive, like i say only 2 days tho might take a while to build up!


----------



## SteamRod

DiggyV said:


> Guys,
> 
> quick question about the sweats - do they have any colour in them - so are they staining what you wear or sleep on?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


maybe a little I was on 600mg and went out for pizza and chips. The sweat smells not like DNP just a bit wierd. it did stain my white lacoste polo a brown tinge.

DNP powder dosen't really taste or smell strong anyway.


----------



## dt36

My sweat doesn't seem to have any colour to it, but p1ss never seems to be in the hydrated colour range. Only on 200mg though.


----------



## Fatstuff

Just a little update/question really - i am feeling really full musclewise today, fullest ive ever felt, is this anything to do with the dnp??? anyone feel free to chime in this isnt solely for the smart bods, but smart bods it would be nice too


----------



## Fatstuff

i have been stopped for good few days now aswell


----------



## invisiblekid

fatstuff said:


> Just a little update/question really - i am feeling really full musclewise today, fullest ive ever felt, is this anything to do with the dnp??? anyone feel free to chime in this isnt solely for the smart bods, but smart bods it would be nice too


Probably due to increased carb intake?


----------



## Fatstuff

invisiblekid said:


> Probably due to increased carb intake?


I haven't increased my carbs yet


----------



## dt36

This sounds like a rebound from the DNP, similar to when a person carbs up after your Keto style of eating.

My thinking is that your body is absorbing all its macros like a sponge now, as all traces of the DNP have cleared your system and you are now in a positive nitrogen balance. Therefore, more anabolic than cafabolic. Just a thought though, so don't take this as gospel.


----------



## Fatstuff

dt36 said:


> This sounds like a rebound from the DNP, similar to when a person carbs up after your Keto style of eating.
> 
> My thinking is that your body is absorbing all its macros like a sponge now, as all traces of the DNP have cleared your system and you are now in a positive nitrogen balance. Therefore, more anabolic than cafabolic. Just a thought though, so don't take this as gospel.


I have read about an anabolic rebound but thought it was a load of tripe that somebody made up as an excuse to bang the calories in after the cycle


----------



## Thunderstruck

I stopped my dnp a couple of days ago and have been shattered all week. Thinking it could be all the poor night sleeps catching up with me but have been too tired to train 

On a positive note its lovely to not be sweating like a sumo anymore although i kinda miss it and am looking forward to doing my next course, will try and control the carb cravings next time but will defo just do 200mg a night so the craving prob wont be too bad.


----------



## xpower

Below is how I reacted/lost fat using DNP/T3 last year

During DNP/T3 blast Testosterone enanthate was used @ 600mg (to try & hold onto what little muscle I have built lol)

with 2iu HGH used Mon-Fri

Day one 200mg DNP

temp 97.6f 2 hours 98.4f 6 hours 98.6f 12 hours 98.8f

waking weight 81.5kg

Day two 200mg DNP (07:00) 200mg DNP (16:00)

temp 09:00 97.4f 10:00 97.4f 11:30 98f 17:00 98.2f 18:30 98.4f 21:00 98.2f

waking weight 79.7

Day three 400mg DNP + 75mcg T3

temp 07:00 98.4f 09:00 99f 12:00 98.6f

waking weight 79.5kg

day four 400mg +100mcg T3 75mcg T3 evening

temp 07:00 98f 11:00 98.2f 14:00 98.6f 18:00 98.4f

waking weight 79kg

Day five 600mgDNP 75mcg T3 morning & night (Night sweats have become seriously soggy now lol)

temp 06:15 97.4f 07:00 98f 09:15 97f 14:30 97.8f 17:10 97.2f 21:45 98.2f

waking weight 79kg

Day Six 600mg DNP 150MCG T3

temp 07:00 98f 09:00 99f 11:15 98.6 12:00 98.4 17.30 98.6f 20:30 98f 21.40 97.8f

waking weight 78.4kg

Day Seven 600mg DNP 150mcg T3

Temp 05:00 97.6f 06:30 98f 08:00 98.8f 0920 97.6 18:00 98.8f

waking weight 78.5kg (I appear to be looking slightly watery today,should clear on cesation of DNP)

Day Eight 600mg DNP 150mcg T3

Temp 09:00 98.6 11:50 98.2 16:30 98f 24:00 98.2

waking weight 77.7kg

Day nine 400mg DNP 150mcg T3

Temp 06:00 98.4f 11:00 98f 15:00 98.2f

Waking weight 77.5

Day ten 400mg DNP 100mcg T3

temp 08:30 98.2f 15:00 98.4f 16:30 98.4f

Day eleven 400mg DNP 25MCG T3

temp 08:30 97.4 19:00 97.4 12.45 98.4f

Day twelve 600mg DNP 25mcg T3

temp 06:30 98f 09:00 98.6f

Day final day 400mg DNP

temp 09:00 98.2f 17:00 97.4

waking weight 76.7

After DNP run went back to starting weight,but without the extra fat

Looking back,the test dosage was prob too high


----------



## Fatstuff

xpower said:


> Below is how I reacted/lost fat using DNP/T3 last year
> 
> During DNP/T3 blast Testosterone enanthate was used @ 600mg (to try & hold onto what little muscle I have built lol)
> 
> with 2iu HGH used Mon-Fri
> 
> Day one 200mg DNP
> 
> temp 97.6f 2 hours 98.4f 6 hours 98.6f 12 hours 98.8f
> 
> waking weight 81.5kg
> 
> Day two 200mg DNP (07:00) 200mg DNP (16:00)
> 
> temp 09:00 97.4f 10:00 97.4f 11:30 98f 17:00 98.2f 18:30 98.4f 21:00 98.2f
> 
> waking weight 79.7
> 
> Day three 400mg DNP + 75mcg T3
> 
> temp 07:00 98.4f 09:00 99f 12:00 98.6f
> 
> waking weight 79.5kg
> 
> day four 400mg +100mcg T3 75mcg T3 evening
> 
> temp 07:00 98f 11:00 98.2f 14:00 98.6f 18:00 98.4f
> 
> waking weight 79kg
> 
> Day five 600mgDNP 75mcg T3 morning & night (Night sweats have become seriously soggy now lol)
> 
> temp 06:15 97.4f 07:00 98f 09:15 97f 14:30 97.8f 17:10 97.2f 21:45 98.2f
> 
> waking weight 79kg
> 
> Day Six 600mg DNP 150MCG T3
> 
> temp 07:00 98f 09:00 99f 11:15 98.6 12:00 98.4 17.30 98.6f 20:30 98f 21.40 97.8f
> 
> waking weight 78.4kg
> 
> Day Seven 600mg DNP 150mcg T3
> 
> Temp 05:00 97.6f 06:30 98f 08:00 98.8f 0920 97.6 18:00 98.8f
> 
> waking weight 78.5kg (I appear to be looking slightly watery today,should clear on cesation of DNP)
> 
> Day Eight 600mg DNP 150mcg T3
> 
> Temp 09:00 98.6 11:50 98.2 16:30 98f 24:00 98.2
> 
> waking weight 77.7kg
> 
> Day nine 400mg DNP 150mcg T3
> 
> Temp 06:00 98.4f 11:00 98f 15:00 98.2f
> 
> Waking weight 77.5
> 
> Day ten 400mg DNP 100mcg T3
> 
> temp 08:30 98.2f 15:00 98.4f 16:30 98.4f
> 
> Day eleven 400mg DNP 25MCG T3
> 
> temp 08:30 97.4 19:00 97.4 12.45 98.4f
> 
> Day twelve 600mg DNP 25mcg T3
> 
> temp 06:30 98f 09:00 98.6f
> 
> Day final day 400mg DNP
> 
> temp 09:00 98.2f 17:00 97.4
> 
> waking weight 76.7
> 
> After DNP run went back to starting weight,but without the extra fat
> 
> Looking back,the test dosage was prob too high


That can never be bad, so do you think there might be something in this so called 'anabolic rebound' because i havent eaten a major amount of carbs, i never low carbed during dnp but i never smashed loads of carbs in either.


----------



## xpower

fatstuff said:


> That can never be bad, so do you think there might be something in this so called 'anabolic rebound' because i havent eaten a major amount of carbs, i never low carbed during dnp but i never smashed loads of carbs in either.


 It does exist IME.

I always diet for a few weeks before a blast now


----------



## Fatstuff

xpower said:


> It does exist IME.
> 
> I always diet for a few weeks before a blast now


It will be even more anabolic come a week tomorrow when my first test cycle begins!!!


----------



## xpower

fatstuff said:


> It will be even more anabolic come a week tomorrow when my first test cycle begins!!!


 Happy days fats.

enjoy ya cycle


----------



## Fatstuff

will do mate!


----------



## Irish Beast

Well I had my first weigh in today since starting.

Last Thursday I was 19 stone 13lbs

Today i am 19 stone 5 lbs so that an 8lb loss in a week, which I am very happy with.

Diet has been decent but could be better, had a big sugar binge yesterday and have only done very light cardio. So in theory if I tighten things up I should be able to achieve the same next week. I am looking better in the mirror already but still a long way to go. The weigh in has really given me motivation though. Will be drinking a lot of booze tonight as I am meeting family but thats unavoidable.

Glad its working well so far. I am aiming drop at least another 10 lbs in the next 2 weeks. Am still running a decent amoung ot test and deca so not worried about muscle loss really.


----------



## Fatstuff

be careful of dehydration mate drinking on dnp, wouldnt of thought its a good idea


----------



## Irish Beast

I always get plenty of water into me when drinking.

Unless I am too drunk to remember.

Point taken though, especially as I will be on spirits to reduce calorie intake


----------



## PHMG

fatstuff said:


> I have read about an anabolic rebound but thought it was a load of tripe that somebody made up as an excuse to bang the calories in after the cycle


not sure about that view mate.

Remember, we can be most anabolic and a catabolic state and if dieting for a decent length of time then the rebound will be good.

Just dont do what i did and eat loads of ****. Yes i put on about 15kg in 10 days. That obv wasnt muscle and it certainly wasnt good for me...such an idiot.


----------



## Fatstuff

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not sure about that view mate.
> 
> Remember, we can be most anabolic and a catabolic state and if dieting for a decent length of time then the rebound will be good.
> 
> Just dont do what i did and eat loads of ****. Yes i put on about 15kg in 10 days. That obv wasnt muscle and it certainly wasnt good for me...such an idiot.


Jesus thats not good!!


----------



## PHMG

fatstuff said:


> Jesus thats not good!!


nope. I can eat lots of food and when dieting it takes ages to get that full feeling, then it goes quickly after so i eat again.

i literally BALLOONED!


----------



## Fatstuff

I can eat loads, thats my biggest problem, ive dropped 30lbs this year and gained a fair amount of muscle. But i have to take things to suppress my appetite and intermittent fasting and coffee helps.


----------



## PHMG

fatstuff said:


> I can eat loads, thats my biggest problem, ive dropped 30lbs this year and gained a fair amount of muscle. But i have to take things to suppress my appetite and intermittent fasting and coffee helps.


lol, everyone said "try ephedrine" ... so i did. It make me even more bloody hungry. Only thing helping now is a huge bolw of sugar free jelly and 1/2 litre of coke when cravings start.


----------



## Fatstuff

ephedrine helps me tbh, except it wires me up like fvck. i take sibutramine that helps aswell


----------



## Thunderstruck

chilisi said:


> That "Ultimate weight loss stack" is suppressing my appetite nicely.
> 
> not sure I buy into the 36 hour half life of DNP either. Took 200mg at 1am last night before bed, woke up at 6am hot and sweaty. At the gym at around 11am* I squirted some yellow liquid into jogging bottoms*. Lovely stuff isn't it.


Good god your workouts must be exciting!! I havent experienced anything like that thank fook.


----------



## LeBigMac

chilisi said:


> That "Ultimate weight loss stack" is suppressing my appetite nicely.
> 
> not sure I buy into the 36 hour half life of DNP either. Took 200mg at 1am last night before bed, woke up at 6am hot and sweaty. At the gym at around 11am I squirted some yellow liquid into jogging bottoms. Lovely stuff isn't it.


 :scared: is this what I have to look forward to? Can't wait...


----------



## Fatstuff

Ultra Soft said:


> :scared: is this what I have to look forward to? Can't wait...


What you have got to look forward to -

-sweating

-feeling hot

-not sleeping amazingly

-yellow/browny pi55 which in my case if i drank enough water to get rid of it, it gave me headache

-yellow spunk

-toilet pebbledashery

-sharting

-oh yeah and some fat loss too


----------



## LeBigMac

WTF is Sharting?


----------



## kreig

Ultra Soft said:


> WTF is Sharting?


A fart that's a bit more solid than it should be


----------



## Thunderstruck

Ultra Soft said:


> WTF is Sharting?


 :stupid:


----------



## Fatstuff

Kinda like farting but a bit sh....


----------



## LeBigMac

Sounds like fun. I'll make sure to wear shorts to bed. Pretty sure the Mrs would not appreciate being woken up sprayed in last nights dinner!


----------



## Guest

http://www.urbandictionary.com/iphone/#define?term=shart

"to gamble and lose" i like that description of sharting


----------



## Fatstuff

funny


----------



## massiccio

DiggyV said:


> Guys,
> 
> quick question about the sweats - do they have any colour in them - so are they staining what you wear or sleep on?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Diggy


Yes, does happen. Goes trought the bedlinen, the mat guard , right into the matress, a nice print, like turin holy srewd.Same for the pillow:yellow trought


----------



## LeBigMac

Took 200mg for the 2nd night running last night and nada,zip,nothing. Woke up this morning feeling fresh as a daisy. Am I being impatient or do you think it's bunk?


----------



## SteamRod

Ultra Soft said:


> Took 200mg for the 2nd night running last night and nada,zip,nothing. Woke up this morning feeling fresh as a daisy. Am I being impatient or do you think it's bunk?


are they caps or a pressed pill?


----------



## Guest

I felt it the first and 2nd night defo sweated out whilst sleeping


----------



## LeBigMac

SteamRod said:


> are they caps or a pressed pill?


Capped. Very bright yellow.


----------



## SteamRod

Ultra Soft said:


> Capped. Very bright yellow.


give it a few more days.


----------



## LeBigMac

Well since writing that post. A few things have changed. I'm hot and sweaty, I almost **** myself on the way to the gym and feeling a little lathargic.

Managed 25minutes moderate cardio. Aim was to do an hour. Couldnt finish. Got dead lifts tonight (if I have the energy)


----------



## Jim78

Ultra Soft said:


> Capped. Very bright yellow.


crystal kicks in quicker than powder (tabs) is your **** bright yet? do they stain your fingers, try opening one and test on finger, no heat at all? even on 200mg on cyrstal caps I feel hot, if i eat a decent amount of carbs I sweat like hell.

edit: just seen post lol


----------



## Jim78

Ultra Soft said:


> Well since writing that post. A few things have changed. I'm hot and sweaty, I almost **** myself on the way to the gym and feeling a little lathargic.
> 
> Managed 25minutes moderate cardio. Aim was to do an hour. Couldnt finish. Got dead lifts tonight (if I have the energy)


Good example as to why you need to stick with a low dose til it builds, too many numpties think cos they can't feel it, it aint working and higher the dose straight up.


----------



## SteamRod

ok I'm gonna give this a shot this thread has me interested again.

200mg-400mg DNP and 1000cals a day for 21 days.

Started today.


----------



## Fatstuff

1000cals a day??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you on any gear?


----------



## SteamRod

250mg sust. I dont think muscle loss will be an issue its only for 3 weeks and I have not been restricting cals recently. I will know if I cant squat 5 plates a side at the end of of the period though.


----------



## Fatstuff

LOL


----------



## SteamRod

fatstuff said:


> LOL


at least if I get crushed by 140kg the week after I will know it is a bad idea and not to do it again.


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> 250mg sust. I dont think muscle loss will be an issue its only for 3 weeks and I have not been restricting cals recently. I will know if I cant squat 5 plates a side at the end of of the period though.


How much does a 'plate' weigh?


----------



## Fatstuff

lol when we say a plate we mean 20kg, but he could be on about 2.5kg lol


----------



## Guest

fatstuff said:


> lol when we say a plate we mean 20kg, but he could be on about 2.5kg lol


Yea i was thinking squat 5 plates a side thats like 220kg with the bar, quite a lift, then he said if i cant squat 140kg...

Just not sure


----------



## SteamRod

fusion405 said:


> Yea i was thinking squat 5 plates a side thats like 220kg with the bar, quite a lift, then he said if i cant squat 140kg...
> 
> Just not sure


hehe yeah

plate/biscuit- 20kg

I joked if i cant squat 140kg as the end of the 3 week run then the experiment would be a failure as I lost so much strength.


----------



## Fatstuff

hows things anyway fusion, everything good?


----------



## dt36

Did 400mg yesterday as I had a day off. Definately noticed the difference last night and during cardio this morning. Going back to 200mg for the rest of the working week though,as its more work friendly.

Fatstuff, you getting back on them?


----------



## Guest

fatstuff said:


> hows things anyway fusion, everything good?


All good mate not a lot to report, how are you getting on?


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm getting on sound mate. As for getting back on the dnp, I shall do as all in all was a positive experience. But concentrating on my test cycle as of next week!


----------



## Guest

Cool you running a log for your cycle? What ester/dosage/duration you running mate?


----------



## Fatstuff

dunno about log, considering it. test400 @600mg for 12 weeks arimidex throughout, got a week and halfs m drol to use up might kickstart it with that from week 2


----------



## Guest

Didnt realise you were into ph's/ds' mate. Have you tried epi? I got some chapparel labs epi from bbw 2 tubs and used 1 and a bit and thaught it was sh.t tbh and with it being methylated i thaught the risks far outweighed the gains so stopped. Got about a hundred left didnt wanna flush them lol horder by nature. Doubt i'll use them though might as well use dbol!


----------



## Fatstuff

They are ok, I have only used epi and m drol and winny, that's why Im kinda classin this as a first proper cycle, should be quite successful hopefully as I got a good couple years (proper) training and diet under my belt!


----------



## Guest

Best of luck with it mate, do the log too mate keep you on track and its good for people to look through others first hand experiences!

Which labs test 400 is it?


----------



## LeBigMac

**** me. I'm no longer questioning if this stuff is the real deal. Seemed to kick in last night. Spent the night under the fan, tossed and turned all night woke up feeling like a pig had taken a **** in my head!! God knows how people function taking this stuff during the day. To think I was contemplating going up to 400mg so glad I didn't. Day 5/20.


----------



## Fatstuff

Ultra Soft said:


> **** me. I'm no longer questioning if this stuff is the real deal. Seemed to kick in last night. Spent the night under the fan, tossed and turned all night woke up feeling like a pig had taken a **** in my head!! God knows how people function taking this stuff during the day. To think I was contemplating going up to 400mg so glad I didn't. Day 5/20.


Definitely a winter drug lol


----------



## Fatstuff

fusion405 said:


> Best of luck with it mate, do the log too mate keep you on track and its good for people to look through others first hand experiences!
> 
> Which labs test 400 is it?


prochem


----------



## LeBigMac

I'm about to start my first cycle too fats. Prochem test e will be running either 600mg a week for 10 weeks or 500mg for 12 weeks still undecided on which way to go.

What made you choose t400?


----------



## Fatstuff

thats what my source had, i would of had plain old enanthate, but i doubt it would mean much difference really, test is test


----------



## Ash78

Thought the weather was cooling down so I started a DNP cycle a few days ago... 28 degrees today... was sitting in a vest and boxers this afternoon (not at work) with 3 fans pointing at me... and still sweating...


----------



## Northern Lass

sorry to be thick but whats DNP?


----------



## engllishboy

YummyMummy said:


> sorry to be thick but whats DNP?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol


----------



## dt36

Got one stuck in my throat earlier. Can't explain the taste, but NOT NICE...


----------



## Fatstuff

dt36 said:


> Got one stuck in my throat earlier. Can't explain the taste, but NOT NICE...


I can only imagine how vile that must be!


----------



## Pictor

Quick question...

I've just ordered myself some DNP and been reading through this thread for tips and to get an idea of what to expect in terms of results and sides and it seems a lot of you run it with T3, Clen, ECA etc for energy but no mention of AAS for catabolism!

So are you's taking T3 without the use of AAS as I read alot of conflicting stuff about T3 being catabolic on it's own without AAS

Anyway... I'm thinking of running 200mg DNP taken at night before bed but might increase to 400mg depending how I feel etc, 50/100mcg T3/160mcg Clen both two days on/off with a ECA stack two days on/off


----------



## Fatstuff

I just ran dnp on it's own, no aas no clen etc was a bit flat during (think that was due to low calories) but when I came off I felt fuller than ever. There's a lot of smart posts by ausbuilt in this thread , it should all be there somewhere just have a butchers!


----------



## SteamRod

big ste said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I've just ordered myself some DNP and been reading through this thread for tips and to get an idea of what to expect in terms of results and sides and it seems a lot of you run it with T3, Clen, ECA etc for energy but no mention of AAS for catabolism!
> 
> So are you's taking T3 without the use of AAS as I read alot of conflicting stuff about T3 being catabolic on it's own without AAS
> 
> Anyway... I'm thinking of running 200mg DNP taken at night before bed but might increase to 400mg depending how I feel etc, 50/100mcg T3/160mcg Clen both two days on/off with a ECA stack two days on/off


I would not bother with the t3 unless you are taking AAS.

clen is personal choice. I would not. ECA helps alot.


----------



## Pictor

fatstuff said:


> I just ran dnp on it's own, no aas no clen etc was a bit flat during (think that was due to low calories) but when I came off I felt fuller than ever. There's a lot of smart posts by ausbuilt in this thread , it should all be there somewhere just have a butchers!





SteamRod said:


> I would not bother with the t3 unless you are taking AAS.
> 
> clen is personal choice. I would not. ECA helps alot.


Cheers lads... Will probably just run a ECA stack with it then :thumbup1:


----------



## Jim78

big ste said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I've just ordered myself some DNP and been reading through this thread for tips and to get an idea of what to expect in terms of results and sides and it seems a lot of you run it with T3, Clen, ECA etc for energy but no mention of AAS for catabolism!
> 
> So are you's taking T3 without the use of AAS as I read alot of conflicting stuff about T3 being catabolic on it's own without AAS
> 
> Anyway... I'm thinking of running 200mg DNP taken at night before bed but might increase to 400mg depending how I feel etc, 50/100mcg T3/160mcg Clen both two days on/off with a ECA stack two days on/off


DNP isn't particuarly catabolic, if at all, people relate muscle loss to the glycogen that dnp pulls from themuscles, you feel very depleted and flat on decent dnp. Ive never lost muscle on it.


----------



## SteamRod

Jim78 said:


> Ive never lost muscle on it.


how many cals were you eating for what BW mate?


----------



## Little_Jay

you got before after pics mate


----------



## Guest

fatstuff said:


> Hi fellow ukmers, just thought i would start this thread and let you know my experience on this compound, this isnt a proper log as i wont be updating every day but it is more of a place for me to share my experience and hopefully open up a little discussion about DNP.
> 
> Anyways i am going to do 2 weeks @ 400mg, 200mg for the first couple of days. I Weigh 100kg exactly not sure of bf% atm, will be going by the mirror and the scales. No AAS or PH's. Will be using sibutramine for appetite suppressant and chesteze/caffeine on workout days. Regular multi vits plus 3000mg vitamin c a day. Going for 1900/2000 calories a day. Zero cardio. Balance macro diet, no booze!
> 
> Took 200mg this morning, have noticed slight warmth this afternoon, slight sweating (could be because its muggy today) but nothing immense, slight craving for carbs but also nothing immense and nothing i cant handle lol (not running to the chippy for some chips just yet) and quite thirsty which cant be a bad thing!
> 
> Any questions welcome and will try to answer best i can if possible, also input if u have used before as im still new to this but have done plenty of reading. Cheers all!!! :thumb:


hi i want to try dnp to lose some weight and i dont know how much to take or weather i should take it first thing in the morning or before i go to bed?


----------



## Guest

Mrs-R said:


> hi i want to try dnp to lose some weight and *i dont know how much to take* or weather i should take it first thing in the morning or before i go to bed?


Dont you trust my advice..... 200mg is plenty for you because of your size and weight.


----------



## Guest

200mg i feel was enough for me at 100kg ~ 19%bf, maybe 400mg at a push but im happy sticking to 200mg


----------



## Irish Beast

Second weigh in and another 6lbs off! Pretty happy. Dropped DNP on week 2 as I was moving flat and didn't have the time to do anything and needed energy to get everything sorted.

I have however injured my bad tendon so have done no weights for about 7 days and its going to be another while before I can train upper body so am a bit worried some of the loss is muscle as I gained quite a lot recently. Still running test and deca though in the hope the arm will mend shortly.

All in all thats a stone lost in 3 weeks (2 on DNP, 1 off) Under 19 stone for the first time in about 3 years!

Going to really up the cardio next week then take a few days off DNP at the end of next week before starting again. I have a few events planned next weekend and don't want to be a sweaty mess the whole time!


----------



## Fatstuff

Mrs-R said:


> hi i want to try dnp to lose some weight and i dont know how much to take or weather i should take it first thing in the morning or before i go to bed?


Listen to ur fella lol


----------



## Guest

fatstuff said:


> Listen to ur fella lol


Lol im glad someone has faith in me! However, part of her question i was unsure about. When is the best time to take dnp, before bed or first thing in the morning? Also would supplementing with T3 at 50mcg per day 2on/2off be benificial to increase energy levels and reduce the lethargic feeling from the dnp?


----------



## Guest

MrL said:


> Lol im glad someone has faith in me! However, part of her question i was unsure about. When is the best time to take dnp, before bed or first thing in the morning? Also would supplementing with T3 at 50mcg per day 2on/2off be benificial to increase energy levels and reduce the lethargic feeling from the dnp?


For me the best time was before bed, then i am less sweaty in the day most of it hits in my sleep. Cant comment on the t3 as i dont use it mate


----------



## Fatstuff

fusion405 said:


> For me the best time was before bed, then i am less sweaty in the day most of it hits in my sleep. Cant comment on the t3 as i dont use it mate


x2


----------



## dt36

I am taking mine at night at the moment with 200mg dose only. This works fine for me.

Sometimes if I feel lethargic I throw some ECA in during the morning, but this brings my sweats on a bit more when I'm in work.


----------



## Guest

Im back on it weekends only, keto diet no carb up for first month at least. Took a cap (200mg) after work fri, again this morning and another about an hour ago and probably one more in the morning then back off until friday. 7lbs down in 6 days which i know is water etc but its a good boost seeing that on the scales 

You getting back on it at all fatstuff or you going to run your cycle first? How is your cycle going?


----------



## Fatstuff

Running my cycle at the mo, want to make good use of the food I'm eating, I will probably give them another run on my next cycle.


----------



## Pictor

willsy said:


> 200mg i feel was enough for me at 100kg ~ 19%bf, maybe 400mg at a push but im happy sticking to 200mg


Did you run DNP while you was Accutane mate?


----------



## Guest

big ste said:


> Did you run DNP while you was Accutane mate?


Yes mate not a huge ammount of it though but yes

Didnt notice any adverse reactions or anything


----------



## Pictor

willsy said:


> Yes mate not a huge ammount of it though but yes
> 
> Didnt notice any adverse reactions or anything


Interesting as I was planning on running 200mg ED for a couple of weeks, but my plans changed due to being on Accutane!


----------



## Guest

big ste said:


> Interesting as I was planning on running 200mg ED for a couple of weeks, but my plans changed due to being on Accutane!


If i had a bit of time off work i would run 200-400mg ed for the duration but as it is at theminute i cant do it work is too hot and demanding


----------



## Duc999

This is a great thread.


----------



## 6083

i used DNP a long time ago -- not sure if my capsules were overdosed but 200mg had me sweating to within an inch of my life!-- luckily i worked in IT so just kept spending loads of time in the server room under the aircon at 12c, if i had to do a job which even just plugging a computer in id have to psyche myself up and then ive been pouring with sweat within 5 minutes.

the 2nd week i upped to 400mg and felt really unwell, couldnt breathe properly, was coughing, felt sick, i managed a few days on 400mg and went back down.

i know if i would have gone up to 600mg i would have been in hospital no doubt about that.


----------



## SteamRod

GTT said:


> i used DNP a long time ago -- not sure if my capsules were overdosed but 200mg had me sweating to within an inch of my life!-- luckily i worked in IT so just kept spending loads of time in the server room under the aircon at 12c, if i had to do a job which even just plugging a computer in id have to psyche myself up and then ive been pouring with sweat within 5 minutes.
> 
> the 2nd week i upped to 400mg and felt really unwell, couldnt breathe properly, was coughing, felt sick, i managed a few days on 400mg and went back down.
> 
> i know if i would have gone up to 600mg i would have been in hospital no doubt about that.


sounds like you had good stuff.


----------



## Guest

This weekend i took about 800mg-1000mg in total and it wasnt very nice, still sweating like fvck today. Hopefully it will be gone by 2mo as i was getting some odd look in work with sweat going through the back of my overalls!


----------



## hackskii

Bump to read later.


----------



## Pictor

Has anyone put there missus on DNP?!

My missus is after losing abit of bodyfat even though she's got a tiny waist, size 8 with big hips and a nice fat 4rse! 'Perfect in my eyes' Anyway she doesn't like ECA so I was thinking Clen but she's scared of the shakes/cramps in work!

So was thinking of giving her 200mg before bed for a week or two! What you think?

I know I know diet and cardio would sort it in no time, I personally don't think she needs to lose anything but after weighing herself yesterday and she's now 9st 8lb shock horror has set in!

So I'm now getting ear ache to put her on something!


----------



## Guest

big ste said:


> Has anyone put there missus on DNP?!
> 
> My missus is after losing abit of bodyfat even though she's got a tiny waist, size 8 with big hips and a nice fat 4rse! 'Perfect in my eyes' Anyway she doesn't like ECA so I was thinking Clen but she's scared of the shakes/cramps in work!
> 
> So was thinking of giving her 200mg before bed for a week or two! What you think?
> 
> I know I know diet and cardio would sort it in no time, I personally don't think she needs to lose anything but after weighing herself yesterday and she's now 9st 8lb shock horror has set in!
> 
> So I'm now getting ear ache to put her on something!


No mate everything i say is steroids according to the mrs, even protein!

Ausbuilt had his nan run it and said the results were amazing, she lost weight she hadnt been able to shift for years i think he said


----------



## Fatstuff

800 - 1000 and u went to work? Nutter. Be careful man


----------



## Guest

fatstuff said:


> 800 - 1000 and u went to work? Nutter. Be careful man


No i mean over the whole weekend not all in one day, thats just plain stupid! Quite a moderate dose really, i never take more than 1 cap at once i take them like 10hrs apart.

Big Ste- post #73 on this thread... "yes, at 87, she ran 200mg for 6 weeks and lost fat around her midsection for the first time in years, while eating more than usual- has bigger effects on people who don't train. She has mild hypertension, and it did not affect her BP at all. I was happier for her to take the DNP than T3 or ECA or clen, which all affect her heart rate."


----------



## Pictor

willsy said:


> No i mean over the whole weekend not all in one day, thats just plain stupid! Quite a moderate dose really, i never take more than 1 cap at once i take them like 10hrs apart.
> 
> Big Ste- post #73 on this thread... "yes, at 87, she ran 200mg for 6 weeks and lost fat around her midsection for the first time in years, while eating more than usual- has bigger effects on people who don't train. She has mild hypertension, and it did not affect her BP at all. I was happier for her to take the DNP than T3 or ECA or clen, which all affect her heart rate."


Nice one mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii

Sorry, but I didnt want to read over 50 pages to get to the meat of things.

How long were you on, how much did you take, how many pounds did you lose?

Also, were you dieting, or just playing around with it?

I lost 5 pounds on DNP without changing anything and I did that just to see its fat burning effects.

I hated feeling hot, I hated having some of my wind gone, and the smell in the toilet was just freaky.

I found it had a laxative effect too.


----------



## SteamRod

hackskii said:


> I found it had a laxative effect too.


indeed , i am sure some of the weight loss can be attributed to this. Also it took time for my guts to recover so it was actually difficult for me to put the fat back on even after stopping DNP.

This may or may not be the mechanism just a thought.


----------



## hackskii

My digestion system took time to recover too.


----------



## Fatstuff

Hacks, it was hot when i done it so I done mainly 200mg went up to 400mg few times. Did it for 2 weeks with few days break iirc, lost a good few lbs can't remember how many now it was while a go. Will defo use again


----------



## hackskii

Yah, that is one thing I forgot to suggest, do not do it in the summer time.

Winter you probably would be in shorts with sleeveless shirt and it could be snowing outside.

Bet that would feel nice.

I just did 200mg for 25 days, and lost 5 pounds.

But I did no dieting and changed nothing.

I just wanted to see if it would have an effect changing nothing.

It did.

Now, I bet it would be fun to do that while dieting.

I know Dan Duchane(sp) suggested some recomp rebounding (anabolic rebound), but I didnt notice this at all.


----------



## Fatstuff

I felt fuller when I came off it, confused me but ppl did mention rebound effect was dubious at first bit did feel full as fvck. If you wanted to recomp on it, aus has used it alongside slin and found that to be very effective.


----------



## Guest

Little update just offloaded some yellow splurge in the mrs, she said "is it supposed to look this colour" lol. I havent taken any since last sunday and im not going to this weekend as i have stuff to do, back on it friday!


----------



## Fat

HOW TO NOT **** UP DNP:

Since some guys have been playing around and disrespecting DNP and then griping to the forums about the painful results, we need to make this VERY specific and VERY correct so that people won't keep jumping for DNP out of curiosity, or without the willpower they need to operate this respondibly. So here are my experienced guidelines to using it the RIGHT way.

FIRST GUIDLINE: Dosing. Use ONLY 200mg a day for the first four days. I don't care that you don't "feel" anything yet and you wanna bump it up. DNP accumulates in the body, and not "feeling" something means NOTHING. It's there, and it's working (the effect on metabolism begins within two hours of the first dose!). Four days will let you test your tolerance: do you have an allergy? Does it give you a rash? etc.

Only after those four days do you bump it up, by 200mg a day. The average dose is 400-600/day, and more than that gets a little severe. A full gram is the highest dose I've heard anyone use. I've used that much, and it's hell. I like to stay around 600 a day, which is HOT but safe and effective. Take caps even hours apart through the day, ending about 4-5 PM.

SECOND GUIDLINE...How to eat on DNP. This is purely personal experience, because some guys like to carb-deplete *before* using DNP (then eat carbs as usual while on), and other guys like a low-carb approach throughout. Both are fine. Using DNP is the only time that fructose is a desireable cutting carb, because it keeps the liver replentished. That reduces lethargy and spares muscle.

Be aware that eating high-carb foods WILL increase the heat sensation within an hour, and last about 2 hours. That means don't eat carbs before bed unless you want those night sweats to be even WORSE.

Personally, I ate whatever the hell I wanted! IHOP, chinese, fajitas...Yes, I burned hot, but I still lost 1.5 pounds every 2 days. Keep protein HIGH for muscles' sake, and try it yourself.

Foods I suggest including:

Blueberry yogurt. Blueberries are excellent antioxidants, and yogurt cultures help with digestive function, gas, and stool consistency (disgustingly soft stools are common during DNP).

Oregano-based foods. Oregano is perhaps one of the most potent antioxidants around,a nd one spoonful counts as a vegetable serving. See this article

Pineapple - I've found that pineapple helps alleviate those "DNP Blues". The fructose helps, and pineapple enzymes aid in protein digestion.

V8 - one 12-ounce can supplies six servings of veggies, concentrated as an excellent source of antioxidants, lycopene, and recovery of electrolytes.

Oatmeal - high-fiber foods are necessary. You'll find out why around, oh, day 5 or so. Trust me.

THIRD GUIDELINE...Supplements and DNP. I suggest:

ECA - DNP is not a stimulant. To keep energy high and aid in fat loss, use an ECA. Some advisors suggest that regular ephedrine is preferable to norephedrine because of the more direct "hit" of energy.

Prohormones - perfectly fine on DNP. I used 1-AD just to help keep strength and muscle up, and it worked fine. No problems here. You won't GROW muscle on DNP, but it'll help with strength and protection.

Obvious stuff - multivitamin, ZMA, etc.

Biotest PowerDrive - No, I'm not pimping Biotest. But PowerDrive is an excellent pre-workout mixture that actually works. Plus it's low-carb (only 15 calories total), so it won't cause carb-heat in the middle of your workout.

Antioxidants - I'm giving my own personal list, and why I use them:

Alpha Lipoic Acid - aids in fat management and blood sugar, and an excellent antioxidant.

Grape seed extract

Syntrax Radox

Green Tea

Inositol - mood enhancement, antioxidant, and muscle support. 1 gram/3x day

Ellagic acid - protects cell DNA/RNA from damage by free radicals, and may even atack cancerous cells. 400mg/twice a day

Fruit antioxidants - beyond-a-century's powder of high-potency natural fruit anti's. 1 gram, 2-3x day.

Trimethylglyceine - antioxidant, helps move fat and blood lipids into the liver and out of the body. 500mg, 2x day.

Vitamins E and C

Supplements NOT to use:

Any medications that suppress energy. No allergy meds, antidepressants, muscle relaxers, or beta blockers. DNP will have you low as it is; don't worsen your body's energy by taking something that suppresses you further.

DRUGS - Sheesh, you'd think I wouldn't have to mention this, but two idiots in particular (right here on this forum) recently affirmed that some people still just don't get it. NO alcohol (not even "moderate"), NO ecstasy, NO GHB, etc. If you don't have the willpower to forego these habits, DNP is not for you.

Syntrax Swole - a personal discovery. I tried Swole while on DNP...once. Two hours of hell, feeling inside-out.

FOURTH GUIDELINE...working out on DNP. Keep lifting short, 30-40 minutes. DNP works very well, causing your body to use 150% or more the calories per action you'd normally use. That means DON'T try to repeat your usual workouts. Drop to moderate weights, 8-12 reps, not to failure, and with plenty of walking rest between sets. You are NOT going to grow muscle on DNP, so don't use your usual heavy routine. Since DNP can cause light-headedness and heat dizzyness, you have my permission to skip squats in favor of leg presses this time.

Cardio is a controversial one. My advice - do NOT do cardio on high doses of DNP (600mg or more). It's dangerous and counterproductive. Below that amount, some cardio is fine, but keep it to 20 minutes and not at full-gallop. Remember, DNP will drain water from your quickly, causing you to leech out minerals, vitamins, and salts. Don't overdo it.

During exercise, consume at least 1 liter of water per 30 minutes of work, whether you're thirsty or not. DNP is evil in the way it blunts thirst, while at the same time doing the cruel trick of bloating your body with water WHILE dehydrating you from water in your organs. MAKE yourself drink. Always folllow DNP exercise with antioxidants, carbs, and this is a good time to use your multivitamin.

Don't feel embarrassed about poor workouts. Just this morjning I did a workout with a whopping nine sets (wimp!) before calling it quits. Listen to your body, and let it tell you when enough's enough; don't guage workouts by what you *usually* can do otherwise.

Here's my research. This is AMAZING! Not only has not a single test found it to be carcinogenic, but test after tyest after test find that DNP actually ATTACKS cancer cells, and helps anti-cancer medications work better, and helps anti-leukemia medications work without destroying cell DNA, and suppresses tumor growth by 20-50%. The summaries are all right here, friends. Karma me up!

DNP is Ames negative, and does not promote tumors. See for yourself at http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/hlthef/dinitrop.html reports on health risks. While there have not been human studies, animal studies found no cancers caused by DNP administration. It is considered a toxin because it causes nausea, sweating, and weight loss.

http://www.cyberiron.com/drugs/dinitrophenol.html reports on halth risks from external exposue. In other words, don't get it in your eyes, or on your skin if you're allergic. Pretty elementary stuff.

http://www.ebec2000.com/abstracts/056.htm This animal study documents a 64% increase in metabolism. "These findings confirm that DNP effectively increases metabolic rate..." Duh.

http://www.zymed.com/pdf/04-xxxx/04-8300.pdf A PDF file about an antidote to DNP.

http://www.boehringer-ingelheim.es/...glesa/cap13.htm finds that DNP did not activate liver enzymes (MAT) associated with liver damage

"Comparative study of toxicity of 4-nitrophenol and 2,4-dinitrophenol in newborn and young rats." Koizumi M, Yamamoto Y, Ito Y, Takano M, Enami T, Kamata E, Hasegawa R. Division of Risk Assessment, National Institute of Health Sciences, 1-18-1 Kamiyoga, Seta***a-ku, Tokyo 158-8501, Japan. This study found that DNP can induce death in overdosed amounts, but that up to that point no toxicity was evident, nor were there any abnormalities in physical development.

"Phenol toxicity and conjugation in human colonic epithelial cells." Pedersen G, Brynskov J, Saermark T. Dept of Medical Gastroenterology, Herlev University Hospital, Copenhagen, Denmark.. This study found that DNP has a toxic effect on cells of the colon, with "toxic" defined in two ways: first, it interfered with metabolism (this we know-it's the intended effect of DNP users!) and second, it interfered with bowel inflammation (not a health risk. This is caused by osmotic effect, with the worst results being softened stools and gas).

"Mechanisms of bacterial resistance to macrolide antibiotics." Nakajima Y. Division of Microbiology, Hokkaido College of Pharmacy, 7-1 Katsuraoka-cho, Otaru, Hokkaido 047-0264, Japan. This study found that antibiotic-resistant bacteria could be thwarted with DNP. "the extent of the accumulated drug in a resistant cell increases as much as that in a susceptible cell in the presence of an uncoupling agent such as&#8230;2,4-dinitrophenol (DNP)."

"Absence of Crabtree effect in human melanoma cells adapted to growth at low pH: reversal by respiratory inhibitors." Burd R, Wachsberger PR, Biaglow JE, Wahl ML, Lee I, Leeper DB. Departments of Radiation Oncology, Kimmel Cancer Center, Thomas Jefferson University, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania 19107, USA. Check this out-DNP actually helps make melanoma tumors easier to attack by increasing ratio of oxygen consumption to lactic acid production, while glycolysis remains the same. "Therefore, tumor acute acidification and oxygenation can be achieved by exposure&#8230;"

"New insights in the cellular processing of platinum antitumor compounds, using fluorophore-labeled platinum complexes and digital fluorescence microscopy."

Molenaar C, Teuben JM, Heetebrij RJ, Tanke HJ, Reedijk J. Department of Molecular Cell Biology, Leiden University Medical Centre, The Netherlands. DNP is used as a control in tests of antitumor cells because it does NOT bind to cell DNA, nor promote tumors, yet its staining abilities enable tracking of the uptake of antitumor drugs.

Specific inhibition of breast cancer cells by antisense poly-DNP-oligoribonucleotides and targeted apoptosis." Ru K, Taub ML, Wang JH. Department of Biochemistry, State University of New York, Buffalo 14260-3000, USA Are you ready for this? DNP actually INHIBITS (!!!) breast cancers! Yes, not only does it NOT promote cancers, it's being recognized as a cancer-fighter/blocker. "Two membrane-permeable and RNase-resistant antisense poly-2'-O-(2,4-dinitrophenyl)-oligoribonucleotides (poly-DNP-RNAs) have been synthesized as inhibitors of human breast cancer&#8230;fluorescence assay indicates that the targeted antisense inhibition by poly-DNP-RNAs leads to apoptosis of SK-Br-3 cells but does not affect nontumorigenic MCF-10A cells. The control poly-DNP-RNAs with random or sense nucleotide sequence are completely inactive." Plain English? DNP can be synthesized as an anti-cancer compound, because tests show that it blocks mutagens but does NOT affect non-mutagenic (healthy) cells, and has no RNA effects on them.

"Heat shock protein induction by certain chemical stressors is correlated with their cytotoxicity, lipophilicity and protein-denaturing capacity." Neuhaus-Steinmetz U, Rensing L. Institute of Cell Biology, Biochemistry and Biotechnology, NW II University of Bremen, Germany. The thermic effect of DNP induces protein synthesis (heat shock protein, or HSP, synthesis). In fact, it's quite GOOD at it: "ASA, DNP and CCCP induced HSP at lower concentrations than substances with a similar lipophilicity&#8230;"

"Comparative effects of the metabolic inhibitors 2,4-dinitrophenol and iodoacetate on mouse neuroblastoma cells in vitro." Andres MI, Repetto G, Sanz P, Repetto M.

National Institute of Toxicology, Seville, Spain. In this study, DNP's observed effect was an increase in metabolism (duh!), while the other toxins compared to it had harmful in vitro effects but no increase in metabolism.

"Inhibition of uncoupled respiration in tumor cells. A possible role of mitochondrial Ca2+ efflux." Gabai VL.Medical Radiology Research Center, Russian Academy of Medical Sciences, Obninsk. DNP not only does not cause tumors, but it inhibited their respiration by 20-25% compared to controls.

"Amsacrine-induced lesions in DNA and their modulation by novobiocin and 2,4-dinitrophenol." Shibuya ML, Buddenbaum WE, Don AL, Utsumi H, Suciu D, Kosaka T, Elkind MM. Department of Radiology and Radiation Biology, Colorado State University, Fort Collins 80523. In this study, researchers found that DNP abrogates-or disrupts-cytotoxicity in hamsters (using cancerous cells). They expected to find that DNP would interfere with anticancer treatments, but instead found that DNP increased their effects. They state, though, that they cannot claim a proven effect of DNP on anticancer treatments yet, although they do agree that treatment with DNP actually enhanced the effects of the DNA regenerative therapy of anticancer chemotherapy.

"Induction of endonucleolytic DNA cleavage in human acute myelogenous leukemia cells by etoposide, camptothecin, and other cytotoxic anticancer drugs: a cautionary note." Kaufmann SH. Oncology Center, Johns Hopkins Hospital, Baltimore, Maryland 21205. The authors warn that certain anti-leukemia drugs resulted in "extensive DNA degradation." BUT (good ol' DNP to the rescue!), "Preincubation with dinitrophenol abolished the effect&#8230;"

"[Dependence of the nature of the action of metabolic inhibitors on ribosomal RNA synthesis in Ehrlich ascites carcinoma cells on cell integrity]" [Article in Russian] Akhlynina TV, Buzhurina IM, Panov MA, Rozovskaia IA, Chernaia NG. DNP actually inhibits the synthesis of RNA in carcinoma cells. In other words, it helps cancerous cells commit suicide by neutering themselves. "Ribosomal RNA (rRNA) synthesis in the intact Ehrlich ascite carcinoma cells is selectively inhibited by papaverin (ED50 = 0.01 mM), 2,4-dinitrophenol (DPN; ED50 = 5 microM), and actinomycin D (ED50 = 0.1 microgram/ml)."

"Autocatabolism of surface macromolecules shed by human melanoma cells." Bystryn JC, Perlstein J. Cancer Res 1982 Jun;42(6):2232-7. This study finds that DNP helps melanoma cells die (autocatabolize) while other cells are unaffected.

http://www.geocities.com/byggdegstor/dnpforside - tons of research, including medical studies. Excerpts:

DNP does not cause liver damage: "Their analyses demonstrate, beyond a doubt, that the liver does not suffer any damage in the course of dinitro treatment." (Biological Study of Dinitro Drugs in Humans By Dr. Jacques Bell. Bell, Jacques. 1939. Etude biologique des produits dinitres chez l'homme. Medecine. 19:749-54. Translation © 1996 Robert Ames)

Also: "Experimental studies on animals do not show toxic effects of dinitrophenol on the kidney. Anatomical-pathological examinations of animals, even those which died from a massive dose of dinitrophenol, do not reveal any important anatomical changes, except a small degree of cytolysis. Clinical documents are not abundant, but, on the whole, do not seem to demonstrate that dinitrophenol is toxic for the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol has almost no action on the blood cholesterol. (Grant and Schube)."

"it doesn't seem that dinitrophenol at usual clinical doses is likely to harm the kidneys."

"Dinitrophenol is remarkable for its absence of effect on the cardio-vascular system...dinitrophenol is absolutely devoid of toxicity for the heart."

"Dinitrophenol does not attack cell tissue albumin and does not determine the fat loss to the expense of the muscles, contrary to thyroxine."

"dinitrophenol offers this precious advantage that the cessation of its use at the slightest appearance of signs indicating an imminence of intoxication results immediately in the arrest of those symptoms." (Professor Pouchet)."

Interestingly, one medical theory on a health ADVANTAGE of DNP is that the slight increase in thermogenic temperature simulates the fever a body induces during a viral attack. The body increases itsheat to protect organs but kill viruses, and some theorize that DNP can do the same thing, thus killing viruses in the body. In this mechanism, DNP may have an immune-enhancing effect.


----------



## Mr_Morocco

great post there mate, thanks alot


----------



## Guest

Nice fat ive read that on a few boards already, kind of pointless 50 pages in though mate and this is written cast iron way to do things this guys way, where as this thread was an actual users experience experimenting different ways of using dnp and results produced. Mainly fatman and tuw/jp pushing it testing the water and pushing it!

Nice post none the less


----------



## Guest

chilisi said:


> The original poster of that Guide to DNP, forgot to mention, its person dependant.
> 
> He may of been comfortable at those doses, but others can really suffer at 200mg or go over 1g.
> 
> I'd say testing your body temp, is one of the most important things to do whilst on.


Totally agree plus everyone will be getting dnp from different suppliers which will be inconsistant doses too as we all know some people do underdose their dnp, money hungry monkeys


----------



## Jim78

I think dose is personally down to how good the stuff is, the 1st BRL stuff I had i went to 600mg before it became hard work, the second lot which was in 100mg tabs was deffo underdosed...alot......this crystal stuff I have is effective at only 200mg.....diet is VERY important.......I crave carbs on DNP so its hard to control, but the fatloss and depletion on a protein sparing modified fast diet (PSMF) are awesome but its hard work and willpower plays a massive role, we all know dnp makes us lethergic, coupled with low to no carbs...its hell......can of man the**** up time!


----------



## SteamRod

Jim78 said:


> I think dose is personally down to how good the stuff is, the 1st BRL stuff I had i went to 600mg before it became hard work, the second lot which was in 100mg tabs was deffo underdosed...alot......this crystal stuff I have is effective at only 200mg.....diet is VERY important.......I crave carbs on DNP so its hard to control, but the fatloss and depletion on a protein sparing modified fast diet (PSMF) are awesome but its hard work and willpower plays a massive role, we all know dnp makes us lethergic, coupled with low to no carbs...its hell......can of man the**** up time!


thats how I do it now 14days.

PSMF

5iu slin pre WO with adaquate CHO to cover.

legit Eph

melatontan 2

1hr cardio ed


----------



## Fat

Usually the capsules come at 200mg..


----------



## Guest

I took 400mg yesterday, 200mg this morning and going to take another 200mg tonight and maybe 1 more in the morning. Now the weathers cooled down this is MUCH more bareable, definately doesnt feel as bad!


----------



## SteamRod

does any one know how DNP effects the kidneys for definite?


----------



## dt36

SteamRod said:


> thats how I do it now 14days.
> 
> PSMF
> 
> 5iu slin pre WO with adaquate CHO to cover.
> 
> legit Eph
> 
> *melatontan 2*
> 
> 1hr cardio ed


Hi Steamrod, is the Melanotan2 in there for an appetite supressor, or for tanning?

Looks a good protocol to be honest.


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> does any one know how DNP effects the kidneys for definite?


In a word mate no.

Mt 2 for tanning and wood i think?


----------



## Ivanov

Tried DNP 200?? in day, in the morning 100 and in the evening 100??, throughout 6 weeks, . First two weeks, there is nothing, the weight stood, then, truth is written by Americans and Bombela, weight reactive has gone downwards, more shortly, 117.5?? in the beginning was, now upon termination of 101??, unfortunately, has hooked also on meat, truth wrote if to guzzle tompinat that, only on a course that allows to keep meat. In general the worker products but as replacement DNP - I doubt... Yes, for cleanliness of experiment, together with it, that is tompomax , there was a maple 120??? in day, and bromokreptin the dosage isn't remembered, two tablets in day...


----------



## Ivanov

Yea the DNP was so nice but is so dangerous and under cycling and litle more garbs mast be on diet.


----------



## Guest

Ivanov said:


> Tried DNP 200?? in day, in the morning 100 and in the evening 100??, throughout 6 weeks, . First two weeks, there is nothing, the weight stood, then, truth is written by Americans and Bombela, weight reactive has gone downwards, more shortly, 117.5?? in the beginning was, now upon termination of 101??, unfortunately, has hooked also on meat, truth wrote if to guzzle tompinat that, only on a course that allows to keep meat. In general the worker products but as replacement DNP - I doubt... Yes, for cleanliness of experiment, together with it, that is tompomax , there was a maple 120??? in day, and bromokreptin the dosage isn't remembered, two tablets in day...


I cant understand this post, it might be me being thick but i just cant make sense of that


----------



## xpower

DNP toxicity

http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp64-c2.pdf


----------



## Guest

xpower said:


> DNP toxicity
> 
> http://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp64-c2.pdf


Good read mate


----------



## hackskii

Ivanov said:


> Tried DNP 200?? in day, in the morning 100 and in the evening 100??, throughout 6 weeks, . First two weeks, there is nothing, the weight stood, then, truth is written by Americans and Bombela, weight reactive has gone downwards, more shortly, 117.5?? in the beginning was, now upon termination of 101??, unfortunately, has hooked also on meat, truth wrote if to guzzle tompinat that, only on a course that allows to keep meat. In general the worker products but as replacement DNP - I doubt... Yes, for cleanliness of experiment, together with it, that is tompomax , there was a maple 120??? in day, and bromokreptin the dosage isn't remembered, two tablets in day...


I just can not figure out what you are saying here.

I read it twice and just reads random.


----------



## SteamRod

dt36 said:


> Hi Steamrod, is the Melanotan2 in there for an appetite supressor, or for tanning?
> 
> Looks a good protocol to be honest.


appetite suppressant bud 500mcg eod is plenty and a really sorts out the carb cravings.


----------



## SteamRod

willsy said:


> In a word mate no.
> 
> Mt 2 for tanning and wood i think?


ok sound will have a read through that toxicity study.

MT2 for appetite bud its one of the best I have used.


----------



## Guest

SteamRod said:


> ok sound will have a read through that toxicity study.
> 
> MT2 for appetite bud its one of the best I have used.


Really i never knew that about mt2 so at 500mcg do you get any tanning effect or strictly appetite suppression?

Thats 500mcg ed is it?


----------



## SteamRod

500mcg eod not much tanning if you dont go to the sun beds but if you do it for a long period and are out in the sun the bits that arnt covered will go brown.

it works very well.


----------



## bigAGUS

Hi!, first of all, just say that this is one of the best threads of dnp I have found...

Second, does anyone used the dinitrophenol moistened with water ?97 %?

How did u made the solution? a grame per liter of water?

Thanks!


----------



## Fatstuff

Bump for mr gay morocco 2012 lol


----------



## carlinho

orbot said:


> I make my own dnp. Ive experimented with it an gone up to 1000mg a day after several months on an off. Before anyone starts saying thats too much, I have a chemistry background an thats one of several products i make myself. Your body builds a tolerance after awhile.
> 
> Make sure your eating enough carbs. If you shy away from carbs, and think you need protien more then your ruining your cycle.
> 
> Thats why people can "cheat" on dnp an still lose weight. Carbs fuel it an cause your temp to increase.


You body cannot build up an intollerence to it because its "non hormonal" it interacts directly at "cellular level" its basically punches holes in the mitochondria forcing the body to greatly reduce the production of ATP, and throwing off energy that IS created as heat. this is not like Clen or Ephedrine, your body CAN build a tolerence to those eventually. but DNP is not the same. would like to know how you came to the conclusion that it does


----------



## bmc

@Fat you say don't take antidepressants but I need to and I need to take T3 at 75mcg ed,so is it still ok to take DNP at 200mg ed?i could easily stop alcohol but what about Valium I like to take Valium on a Saturday night normally with a drink just to chill but taking these could easily be stopped as well I'm just asking if I could have one pleasure at the weekend lol


----------



## wikidme

melanotan 2 is absolutely AMAZING for suppressing appetite. and it gives your skin such a nice color. seriously im so happy with this peptide is been one of the best things ive ever used.


----------

